# Recent Picture of You-Part 5



## Paul (Aug 26, 2007)

Since the previous thread was 722+ replies (I got lost in the thread) here is a new thread, *Recent Picture of You-Part 5*, to continue the picture posting.

___________________________________

Here is a recent picture of me taken in the third week of August on a trip to Humboldt, Saskatchewan (about 1 hour east of Saskatoon if you know where this is) to visit with my wife Kathleen's niece's family.







The next three pictures are of the two Grandnieces taken at a country fair.






The above picture was taken before face painting. The next picture was taken after her fae was painted.






Face painted with a heart.






Paul.


----------



## mango (Aug 26, 2007)

Paul said:


> Since the previous thread was 722+ replies (I got lost in the thread) here is a new thread, *Recent Picture of You-Part 5*, to continue the picture posting.
> 
> ...
> 
> Paul.



*Ummm... dude,

Learn how to use the forum boards properly.

If you click on the little arrow next to the thread line, it takes you to the newest post since you last visited that thread. 

It's very easy.

It's the forum board ops that decide when to close a full thread and start a new one!
 *


----------



## Paul (Aug 26, 2007)

No need to be so snarky...others have had the same issue as prior to my post. Did you notice the previous picture thread was "Part IV???"

Chill out....I know how to use the forums thank you very much!:bow:


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 26, 2007)

Paul said:


> others have had the same issue as prior to my post.


No they haven't.


Paul said:


> Did you notice the previous picture thread was "Part IV???


That's because all the others were locked when they got too long. Part IV has not, so let's let this thread settle until Part IV is closed, and then we can start using it..


----------



## Paul (Aug 26, 2007)

Having a bad day? Oh well??? I'm done here. I have better thing to spend my time with.


----------



## mango (Aug 26, 2007)

Paul said:


> Having a bad day? Oh well??? I'm done here. I have better thing to spend my time with.



*Dude...

Admit it.


You F'd up!!


 *


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 26, 2007)

and thus, yon picture thread sank into a deep slumber for millienia.

Until...

One day, it was reawakened.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 26, 2007)

Jesus, people. Give him a break! I, too, kind of get lost in the "POST A PIC OF YOU!!11" threads. Honestly there really isn't too much of a need to roll over this guy like that.


----------



## Tina (Aug 26, 2007)

I'll go ahead and close the other one since this one was started. Usual protocol would be to contact one of the mods of the particular board and ask if the other thread can be closed and if you can start a new one. It cuts down on confusion from the same kinds of threads competing.

Now, I want to say that Mango, you have a very attractive family. Your sister has smoldering looks. Good genes, there, all of you, and it looks like you have great fun together. 



mango said:


> *Afew pics from last month in London at my brother's 40th birthday party with my brother and sister.*
> 
> *At a Dinner*
> 
> ...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 27, 2007)

Just posting pics from the other thread so I can keep in touch with this one!

 Punkin 

View attachment Me, smiling at the gazebo, May 31, 2007.jpg


View attachment That's better, May 31, 2007.jpg


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 27, 2007)

We had a So Cal Dims meet-up this weekend, and I'll share a couple of pics from the event...






It also happened to be Guy's birthday, so I got him a cake...he looks like he's had a couple of Margaritas.  






Here the staff put a sombrero on him and we all sang happy birthday. 






And here is a group shot of the all the lovely ladies! If you want to see all of the pics, you can find them in the Events West section, San Diego meet up thread.


----------



## ActionPif (Aug 27, 2007)

I recently underwent a bit of an optical transformation if you will. Apparently, my friendly local optometrist felt it was time to inform me that my left eye was basically non-functional, you know, as far as that whole seeing thing goes. My right eye was Simon, my left, Garfunkel. Batman, to Robin. George, to Junior. Sierra Mist, RC Cola. I digress.

Anyway, here I am, pre-glasses. I look, tense, furious, and in serious need of a hug.








Here, while I don't look any less deranged, I have gained a re-seal-able bag of granola. I am pleased.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Aug 28, 2007)

Donni and I at the San Diego Dim's Meetup last Saturday 

Mike


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 28, 2007)

Me and my daughter 

View attachment daddynanna.jpg


----------



## Midori (Aug 28, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> I recently underwent a bit of an optical transformation if you will. Apparently, my friendly local optometrist felt it was time to inform me that my left eye was basically non-functional, you know, as far as that whole seeing thing goes. My right eye was Simon, my left, Garfunkel. Batman, to Robin. George, to Junior. Sierra Mist, RC Cola. I digress.
> 
> Anyway, here I am, pre-glasses. I look, tense, furious, and in serious need of a hug.
> 
> ...



_~bol~ classic! love the granola ... and you don't look nearly so ... well ok that would be a lie ... but a cutie none the less!

&#9834;midori_


----------



## Midori (Aug 28, 2007)

_And Fuzzy what a great pic that is ... totally adorable! I'd like to shrink you both down and put you in my pocket!

&#9834;midori_


----------



## Mathias (Aug 28, 2007)

<-----------


----------



## Mathias (Aug 28, 2007)

<----------- kinda small but its a new picture


----------



## babyjeep21 (Aug 28, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Me and my daughter



Ooooh... She is gorgeous!


----------



## James (Aug 28, 2007)

drunk as skunks (although you cant really tell it from this pic) 

View attachment James___Lucy_1.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 29, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Me and my daughter



Awwww! She is so cute.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 29, 2007)

James said:


> drunk as skunks (although you cant really tell it from this pic)



Looks like you guys had a blast that night! Such a cute brother/sister pic.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 30, 2007)

Ooooh if we are posting brother/sister pics, here's two of my favourites with my older bro. He's such a teddy bear! 

View attachment n879675598_399700_1144.jpg


View attachment 03.jpg


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 30, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> And here is a group shot of the all the lovely ladies! If you want to see all of the pics, you can find them in the Events West section, San Diego meet up thread.


Holy Cats what a great pic of Risible... looks just like her Cover Girl days but plumper! How hot is that?:wubu:


----------



## SummerG (Aug 31, 2007)

I totally missed part IV :doh: soooo, here's a pic of me from today, just got my hair cut and eyebrows waxed... the pic is a little washed out, one of the brows disappeared, lol.. i swear i have 2 though!


----------



## Paul (Aug 31, 2007)

Summer,


Even a bad picture cannot hide your beauty.


----------



## Tina (Aug 31, 2007)

Summer, the cut is fab! And with the glasses, too -- you look adorable! 

I met with Donni and Mike tonight for dinner. They were coming through my city on the way to northern CA, so we met at the Olive Garden. I had a great time with them. There was this little boy, a baby really, sitting near us and he couldn't keep his eyes off of Donni. I think he had a crush.  So cute.  Here we are: 

View attachment mikedonnime.jpg


View attachment donninme.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 1, 2007)

Pic of my Sis and I from August 11th at the BFL. I think it's a good pic.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 1, 2007)

^^^ It is a great picture! You and your sister both look beautiful


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 1, 2007)

Goofin' with my daughter last night: 
View attachment 26218


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 1, 2007)

That's so cute. Looks like you had fun. =)


----------



## Chimpi (Sep 2, 2007)

Joy - Wonderful pictures. You gave me a big smile.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Sep 2, 2007)

Awesome pictures, guys! Here's one my roommate took from my rooftop. My friend says the shadows are too long, but I still think it looks cool. 

View attachment CITYVIEWsmall.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 2, 2007)

JoyJoy, you two are adorable! What great photos- I love the goofing around memories.

Jay, it is a very cool photo. Tell your friend, if it helps, the shadows are not what we're paying attention to at all.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 2, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Awesome pictures, guys! Here's one my roommate took from my rooftop. My friend says the shadows are too long, but I still think it looks cool.



Now that is one snazy looking tie my friend.


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Sep 2, 2007)

ohh, I love these threads...



here a a few..this first ones are from Disneyland where we went for the 18th and 19th for an event called batsday. The one with the red falls are from Saturday at California adventure. and I absolutely love that picture.
The other two are from Sunday. Again one from C. Adventure. The other is waiting in line for the haunted mansion with probably 3000+ other people.(its a big event)


the last one is from last wendsday myself and Aaron and my friend Sean's new club in Anahiem called feedback. 

 

View attachment Batsday4.jpg


View attachment Batsday34.jpg


View attachment BatsdayHM.jpg


View attachment feedback.jpg


----------



## Mental17 (Sep 2, 2007)

Haven't posted in like over a year! I'm more of a lurker here but I'm gonna change that. I post frequently on Curvage forums under the moniker Forty-Six & 2. Anywho I figure I'd break my lurkerdom by posting a picture of myself:


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Sep 2, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Awesome pictures, guys! Here's one my roommate took from my rooftop. My friend says the shadows are too long, but I still think it looks cool.



hot ....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 2, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Awesome pictures, guys! Here's one my roommate took from my rooftop. My friend says the shadows are too long, but I still think it looks cool.




There were shadows in that pic????????? I must have been distracted by the view of something else.....   
Really good picture


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 2, 2007)

Mental17 said:


> Haven't posted in like over a year! I'm more of a lurker here but I'm gonna change that. I post frequently on Curvage forums under the moniker Forty-Six & 2. Anywho I figure I'd break my lurkerdom by posting a picture of myself:




All this............and he talks!


----------



## Aliena (Sep 2, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Awesome pictures, guys! Here's one my roommate took from my rooftop. My friend says the shadows are too long, but I still think it looks cool.



Looks like a postcard for Dockers! Very nice picture!


----------



## mimosa (Sep 2, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Awesome pictures, guys! Here's one my roommate took from my rooftop. My friend says the shadows are too long, but I still think it looks cool.



I think that is the best pic I have seen here.


----------



## Leesa (Sep 3, 2007)

View attachment lapaloma.jpg








Thursday at La Paloma!


----------



## DJ_S (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm really getting into this thread/s, anyway here's a shot of me and a friend, from this last weekend @ a party I dj'd at!

My friend's kinda short, so I leaned down/forward to make her feel not so bad! 





http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/S_one/abi_sized.jpg?t=1188837365


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Sep 3, 2007)

These are from yesterday. I had to get some headshots done for something, so enlisted the help of my flatmate..which is never a good idea when I want to look serious...


Ok, ok....got the giggles. It's ok, I'll get over it!






Straight face, straight face.. think sensible thoughts...








Ok, I'm ready for my close up!






................Ahhhh, fuck it.




Fortunately I got at least one semi decent shot. 









It's just a shame my boobs look a bit uneven.....


----------



## GPL (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello Cutie!!!:smitten:


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Sep 3, 2007)

Jay, seriously, I don't notice the shadows... just the hot guy 





Jay West Coast said:


> Awesome pictures, guys! Here's one my roommate took from my rooftop. My friend says the shadows are too long, but I still think it looks cool.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Sep 3, 2007)

yummy! don't lurk anymore! lol




Mental17 said:


> Haven't posted in like over a year! I'm more of a lurker here but I'm gonna change that. I post frequently on Curvage forums under the moniker Forty-Six & 2. Anywho I figure I'd break my lurkerdom by posting a picture of myself:
> QUOTE]


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 4, 2007)

From a photo shoot for the next BigMoves musical (www.bigmoves.org). The musical is called Lard: Like Grease but Thicker! Coming soon to Boston, NYC and Montreal. 

View attachment JanieLard.jpg


View attachment JanieLard8.jpg


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 4, 2007)

Jay,
Just wow.
Seriously.
-J


----------



## Red (Sep 4, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Awesome pictures, guys! Here's one my roommate took from my rooftop. My friend says the shadows are too long, but I still think it looks cool.




It almost looks like you have been superimposed.


----------



## GPL (Sep 4, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> From a photo shoot for the next BigMoves musical (www.bigmoves.org). The musical is called Lard: Like Grease but Thicker! Coming soon to Boston, NYC and Montreal.



Wow! Great combination of a sexy girl and a sexy dress!:wubu: 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 4, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> From a photo shoot for the next BigMoves musical (www.bigmoves.org). The musical is called Lard: Like Grease but Thicker! Coming soon to Boston, NYC and Montreal.



You look so lovely! I'm assuming you're in the musical? I envy you getting to have so much fun, too


----------



## CameoRose (Sep 4, 2007)

I just joined this forum. Figured I would jump right in though! Here's a few pics of me  Sorry if one of them is rather large! :huh: 

View attachment LisaVT.jpg


View attachment HBPartyLisa.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^Oh wow! Just beautiful Rose!


----------



## CameoRose (Sep 4, 2007)

:blush: Thank you


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 4, 2007)

I decided against the blonde highlights so I went for one dark color. What do ya think?


----------



## mango (Sep 4, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I decided against the blonde highlights so I went for one dark color. What do ya think?



*Wow... Green really brings out the Irish in you, Sasha!

 *


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 4, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I decided against the blonde highlights so I went for one dark color. What do ya think?



Oooooooh.... I like it!  RAWR!


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 4, 2007)

a new pic of me, it was such a pretty evening, and that is Coogee beach behind me (what you can see)... 

View attachment 2007.08.31G7 009lil.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 5, 2007)

mango said:


> *Wow... Green really brings out the Irish in you, Sasha!
> 
> *





babyjeep21 said:


> Oooooooh.... I like it!  RAWR!



Shanks guys!

Scrumptious you look awesome!
Social, you look so happy and peaceful. Must have been a great place.


----------



## GunnerFA (Sep 5, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> a new pic of me, it was such a pretty evening, and that is Coogee beach behind me (what you can see)...



Ah, coogee can be so nice to visit at nights, except when it's heaps windy. The restaurant on the north end makes a great 500g steak.:eat2:


----------



## tattooU (Sep 5, 2007)

i finally got a good picture of me! i was so bad i didn't even post one in my intro :blush: 

Here is myself and my friend at Warped tour this year (if you can't guess, i'm on the left  )


----------



## bigteddy4bbwu (Sep 5, 2007)

Just me outside on a sunny day. 

View attachment 100_1296b.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Sep 5, 2007)

Just me. With my new hair. You might not even be able to tell the difference. 
View attachment Hoy.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks as beautiful as ever  (but no, I can't tell a difference )


----------



## knottyknicky (Sep 5, 2007)

woo!


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Sep 5, 2007)

Donni and I on the ferry to Alcatraz, yesterday 

Mike


----------



## marlowegarp (Sep 5, 2007)

Don't forget to check out that crazy restaurant where everything is made with garlic. 

No, I don't remember the name.


----------



## furious styles (Sep 5, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Donni and I on the ferry to Alcatraz, yesterday
> 
> Mike



i love your shirt


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Sep 5, 2007)

lol, thanks..100% accurate


----------



## Frankie (Sep 5, 2007)

The Stinking Rose. It was great when I was there years ago.



marlowegarp said:


> Don't forget to check out that crazy restaurant where everything is made with garlic.
> 
> No, I don't remember the name.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Sep 5, 2007)

this was taken a few months ago but it has some of my bestest friends in there 










This was taken on sat night going to BGP 









this is a recent pic also 

*i happen to have loads of pics cos im a poser lol:kiss2: *


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Sep 5, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> From a photo shoot for the next BigMoves musical (www.bigmoves.org). The musical is called Lard: Like Grease but Thicker! Coming soon to Boston, NYC and Montreal.


 Ms J. mindbogglingly magnetic in person... I could gaze at those high cheekbones for days...:wubu:


----------



## samestar (Sep 6, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Just me. With my new hair. You might not even be able to tell the difference.
> View attachment 26494



Very nice Mim! what do you mean "nothing special?"


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 6, 2007)

Imac goodness


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 6, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Ms J. mindbogglingly magnetic in person... I could gaze at those high cheekbones for days...:wubu:



Oh Neddie, it was a great pleasure talking and dancing with you on Saturday.

You can stare at these high cheekbones any ol' day :wubu:

and thanks for the props GPL, GEF. Y'all are sweeter than diabetus.:kiss2:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 6, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> a new pic of me, it was such a pretty evening, and that is Coogee beach behind me (what you can see)...



Pretty lady!


----------



## mimosa (Sep 6, 2007)

samestar said:


> Very nice Mim! what do you mean "nothing special?"


Thanks SS. You are so sweet.  






Wagimawr said:


> Looks as beautiful as ever  (but no, I can't tell a difference )


Thanks  :kiss2: :kiss2: :batting:


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 6, 2007)

bonjour amis ! voici une image de moi dans mon nouveau béret rouge.


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 6, 2007)

thank you all for the nice things you have said, i appreciate it, and i hope to post more pics from Australia soon, it has been rather dreary here (good though, they desperately need the rain) so not many good picture days, i hope to change that up in Brissy though...thanks Ash and Gunner!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 6, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> Don't forget to check out that crazy restaurant where everything is made with garlic.
> 
> No, I don't remember the name.



The stinking rose?

Oh, instant replay on the edit.... it is the stinking rose and it is or was very good when I was there back in the day. I did not however like the garlic ice cream <ewwww>


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 6, 2007)

goofy ssbbw said:


> bonjour amis ! voici une image de moi dans mon nouveau béret rouge.



Ohhh I like the beret! Let me try some "Idaho parlay vou" on that.... mares say boo coo


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 6, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> Ohhh I like the beret! Let me try some "Idaho parlay vou" on that.... mares say boo coo



That's ALOT closer to what I know! (I used an on-line translator for my post heehee!)


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 6, 2007)

goofy ssbbw said:


> bonjour amis ! voici une image de moi dans mon nouveau béret rouge.



I'm diggin' the beret! I really am!!! Ver Ver Cute!

As I mumble "Do you hear the people sing? Singing a song of angry men..."


----------



## MattyMatterson (Sep 6, 2007)

a pseudo-living creature composed not of living cells, but rather billions of tiny machines...





"Have you seen this boy?"


----------



## toni (Sep 7, 2007)

my buddy, my buddy and me 

View attachment monkey2.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Sep 7, 2007)

My Seth on his 4th birthday a few days ago. View attachment My son on his birthday.jpg


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 7, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I'm diggin' the beret! I really am!!! Ver Ver Cute!
> 
> As I mumble "Do you hear the people sing? Singing a song of angry men..."



Oh..But that's a good song!


----------



## GPL (Sep 7, 2007)

toni said:


> my buddy, my buddy and me



I also would love to be in one picture together with you:smitten: 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 7, 2007)

mimosa said:


> My Seth on his 4th birthday a few days ago. View attachment 26618



Absolute perfection. Look at that happy smiling face. Children are glorious, no? 

I hope he had a great day.
Susie


----------



## mimosa (Sep 7, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Absolute perfection. Look at that happy smiling face. Children are glorious, no?
> 
> I hope he had a great day.
> Susie



Thanks Susie! :kiss2:


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 7, 2007)

mimosa said:


> My Seth on his 4th birthday a few days ago. View attachment 26618



what a cutie!


----------



## mimosa (Sep 7, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> what a cutie!



Thanks!


----------



## toni (Sep 7, 2007)

GPL said:


> I also would love to be in one picture together with you:smitten:
> 
> Hugs,
> GPL.



anytime!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 8, 2007)

mimosa said:


> My Seth on his 4th birthday a few days ago. View attachment 26618



He is just beautiful!! What an adorable little guy.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 8, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> He is just beautiful!! What an adorable little guy.



Thank you Sandie. :bow:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 8, 2007)

mimosa said:


> My Seth on his 4th birthday a few days ago. View attachment 26618



He looks so happy, I bet you're a wonderful mother. =)


----------



## mimosa (Sep 8, 2007)

Famouslastwords said:


> He looks so happy, I bet you're a wonderful mother. =)



Thanks FLW! He was very happy. This was his first birthday being healthy. SO we are very blessed.  I love my little man so much.


----------



## Ivy (Sep 8, 2007)

these are all from last weekend and were taken at an abandoned trucking company headquarters. the purple truck matched my leggings so i had to get a few in front of it.  

View attachment 1.JPG


View attachment 2.JPG


View attachment 3.JPG


----------



## MattyMatterson (Sep 8, 2007)

Ivy said:


> these are all from last weekend and were taken at an abandoned trucking company headquarters. the purple truck matched my leggings so i had to get a few in front of it.



One that was about peoples favorite superheros. I voted Pope Ivy as my fav...


----------



## Ivy (Sep 8, 2007)

MattyMatterson said:


> One that was about peoples favorite superheros. I voted Pope Ivy as my fav...



hahaha an oldie but a goodie. i love this oneeee


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 8, 2007)

Cor blimey...how'd I miss this thread!? Lovely so see everybody's lovely selves, as usual. Really fun  Faces to names, names to faces!


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 8, 2007)

I haven't posted here in a long time. I have two photos of me from recent. One was taken by my 4 year old son and the other was taken at our local downtown market. Every Thursday they shut the streets down for a farmers market type thing and it's a lot of fun. 

View attachment maxview.jpg


View attachment thurs.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 8, 2007)

Ivy, I'm gonna be as cool as you someday. 

Megan, I love your smile. Pretty.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 8, 2007)

Me, from Labor Day weekend.

View attachment 177-Me-small.jpg​


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 8, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Me, from Labor Day weekend.
> 
> View attachment 26745​



SVS I love that blouse!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 8, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> SVS I love that blouse!



thanks! I like it too 

eBay!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Sep 8, 2007)

Me with a member of the New York Giants.I forgot his name!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Sep 8, 2007)

I think I've got it this time! 

View attachment l_fffbdbe07b4361f106914870323c39c7.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 8, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> I haven't posted here in a long time. I have two photos of me from recent. One was taken by my 4 year old son and the other was taken at our local downtown market. Every Thursday they shut the streets down for a farmers market type thing and it's a lot of fun.



Cute pics!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 8, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Me, from Labor Day weekend.
> 
> View attachment 26745​



Looking quite fashionable there, SVS!


----------



## LoneyFatGirl (Sep 8, 2007)

Recent "Me" taken in August at a park. :happy: 

View attachment 100_1489.JPG


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 8, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Me, from Labor Day weekend.
> 
> View attachment 26745​



I'm loving this photo of you. You're looking good.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 8, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Looking quite fashionable there, SVS!





out.of.habit said:


> I'm loving this photo of you. You're looking good.



Thanks, goils!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 8, 2007)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> I think I've got it this time!



hubba hubba! He's a hottie...you gotta love those big footbal player types!

:eat2:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 8, 2007)

LoneyFatGirl said:


> Recent "Me" taken in August at a park. :happy:



Can't imagine why a cutie pie like you could ever be the last one picked!

Lovely smile!


----------



## GPL (Sep 8, 2007)

toni said:


> anytime!



Well, come on over...


----------



## GPL (Sep 8, 2007)

Ivy said:


> these are all from last weekend and were taken at an abandoned trucking company headquarters. the purple truck matched my leggings so i had to get a few in front of it.



Ivy, you are so freakin' cute!:wubu: 
I have dreams about you being my girlfriend 
Really great dreams they are!

Hugs, love,
GPL.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 8, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Me, from Labor Day weekend.
> 
> View attachment 26745​



That is a *fabulous* color on you...you look wonderful


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 8, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> That is a *fabulous* color on you...you look wonderful



Thanks...I guess I need to buy more pink!


----------



## supersoup (Sep 8, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Thanks...I guess I need to buy more pink!



yes, yes you do wee one.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 8, 2007)

supersoup said:


> yes, yes you do wee one.



who you callin' "wee", you little pixie!  You are not exactly an amazon. 



...but you _are_ cute as a button!


----------



## Leesa (Sep 9, 2007)

View attachment esyp2.jpeg






 Cooling off with the kids at summer school


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 9, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Ivy, I'm gonna be as cool as you someday.
> 
> Megan, I love your smile. Pretty.



Thank you  My family puts a big smile on my face


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 9, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Cute pics!



Thank you


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 9, 2007)

Leesa said:


> View attachment 26772
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cutest pic ever!!


----------



## DJ_S (Sep 9, 2007)

3.30am Sunday morning, a few hours after ER.





Some other damage...theirs more. but i wont be showing.


----------



## DJ_S (Sep 9, 2007)

Okay last one, me being sexy (j/k) for the camera! lol


----------



## mimosa (Sep 9, 2007)

Cute, DJ S


----------



## DJ_S (Sep 9, 2007)

> mimosa Cute, DJ S




 Cheers!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 9, 2007)

DJ_S said:


> 3.30am Sunday morning, a few hours after ER.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still look cute even as the walking wounded. 
Take care cookie. Susannah


----------



## LoneyFatGirl (Sep 9, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Can't imagine why a cutie pie like you could ever be the last one picked!
> 
> Lovely smile!



Awwww...what a sweetie you are! Thanks for making me smile!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 10, 2007)

Ivy!!!
You saucy minx!!!!!

Love you!!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a pic of Ned Sontag and me at the Heavenly Bodies event last weekend. 

View attachment 11_12.jpg


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 10, 2007)

_I have been away far too long. Here is a recent pic of me in Kennebunkport after getting some Yankee Candles!_


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 10, 2007)

_Me with a friend from Connecticut...he thinks larger women rule. His nickname for me is The Queen. What a sweetheart!_


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 10, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Here is a pic of Ned Sontag and me at the Heavenly Bodies event last weekend.



_That is such a sweet pic!_


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 10, 2007)

(((Moongoddess)))


its been ages!!!



Welcome back!!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 10, 2007)

_Hello my lovie! Yes, it has been way too long. Life got chaotic, but things are finally settling down some.

And how have you been sweetie?_


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 11, 2007)

Kicking ass and taking names, as per usual


----------



## elle camino (Sep 12, 2007)

update: i still suck at cleaning mirrors. 

View attachment dimsmillionone.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 12, 2007)

elle camino said:


> update: i still suck at cleaning mirrors.



I don't think anyone will be noticing your dirty mirror with you looking like that.  hehe


----------



## Britannia (Sep 12, 2007)

lol I literally just took this pic for my VF profile... on there I also have a pic of the knife touching my eye.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 12, 2007)

Britannia said:


> on there I also have a pic of the knife touching my eye.


AAAAAAAAH.


also sup sash. :batting:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 12, 2007)

MoonGoddess said:


> _I have been away far too long. Here is a recent pic of me in Kennebunkport after getting some Yankee Candles!_



Hi MG! Nice to see you posting again.


----------



## Tommy_Oblivion (Sep 12, 2007)

my paleness is blinding


----------



## supersoup (Sep 13, 2007)

i like pickle chips.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 13, 2007)

Soup! You seriously have eyes to die for. A pretty girl and food always makes for a great pic! 




Me watching the Oregon vs. Michigan game.




Chillaxin' at the airport.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 13, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i like pickle chips.


they look sour.


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 14, 2007)

you gotta love sunset pictures, even if i do look like a cockatoo...lol 

View attachment me07sunset.jpg


----------



## scudmissilez (Sep 14, 2007)

Workin a couple summers ago....check out the weight board for some others......P.S., Sasha and Soup are HOTTTT!!!!!:eat2:


----------



## Ash (Sep 14, 2007)

scudmissilez said:


> Workin a couple summers ago



I wanna work where you work.

And for my contribution:


----------



## supersoup (Sep 14, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I wanna work where you work.
> 
> And for my contribution:



i wanna work where he works too. what a lovely piece of ginger eye candy he is!!


oh, and ashrey...your boobs...look amazing.

:wubu:


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 14, 2007)

Beautiful  and a great smile too!


----------



## Ash (Sep 14, 2007)

supersoup said:


> oh, and ashrey...your boobs...look amazing.
> 
> :wubu:



Yeah, whoever that photographer is definitely wants a piece of the Ashley-boobs. Oh wait....


----------



## scudmissilez (Sep 14, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i wanna work where he works too. what a lovely piece of ginger eye candy he is!!
> 
> 
> oh, and ashrey...your boobs...look amazing.
> ...



Nothin' but good times out at the Delaware Beaches Soup! Feel Free to come visit sometime


----------



## supersoup (Sep 14, 2007)

scudmissilez said:


> Nothin' but good times out at the Delaware Beaches Soup! Feel Free to come visit sometime



ashley, write that down. and pack your suit.


----------



## Ash (Sep 14, 2007)

supersoup said:


> ashley, write that down. and pack your suit.



Reason # 1 bajillionty that you should move to the east coast with me!


----------



## supersoup (Sep 14, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Reason # 1 bajillionty that you should move to the east coast with me!



working feverishly on that!!

:batting:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 14, 2007)

DJ_S said:


> 3.30am Sunday morning, a few hours after ER.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's so sad to see such a cutie all scratched up. Your still adorable. Hope your arm is better.


----------



## DJ_S (Sep 14, 2007)

> BigCutieSasha Quote:
> it's so sad to see such a cutie all scratched up. Your still adorable. Hope your arm is better.



Aww thanx Sasha! your to kind!

I've found out, that I've fractured my wrist and my hand....makes dj'n a lil tricky, but I'm managing..

If only their where some cuties like your self, on the dance floor!


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 14, 2007)

Soup, Sasha, Ashley, elle...you're all looking drop-dead gorgeous, as always! 

DJ_S...I hope you heal quickly!

Me at the office today: 

View attachment 184522104709_400_0.jpg


----------



## Tad (Sep 14, 2007)

Ivy said:


> these are all from last weekend and were taken at an abandoned trucking company headquarters. the purple truck matched my leggings so i had to get a few in front of it.



I know I've read posts from you claiming to be small busted. Then I looked at pic 2 and......neh, definitely not true! (OK, maybe proportionately, but hardly small!)

Although I only noticed that after getting over the new hair....I'm sure it is ancient news, but you pull off the blonde look amazingly well...not many people can change their hair color so much and look natural, but you really do!

-Ed


----------



## Tad (Sep 14, 2007)

DJ_S said:


> 3.30am Sunday morning, a few hours after ER.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch! I hope things are healing nicely!

-Ed


----------



## Tad (Sep 14, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Here is a pic of Ned Sontag and me at the Heavenly Bodies event last weekend.



Great pic, of both of you!

-ed


----------



## Tad (Sep 14, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Me at the office today:



Could you come work at my office? You look like you'd make it a lot more fun! (as well as a lot more pretty of course)

-Ed


----------



## Tad (Sep 14, 2007)

elle camino said:


> update: i still suck at cleaning mirrors.



And you still look stunning, no matter what the mirror looks like (not that I could see any smudges on the mirror)

-Ed


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 14, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Soup, Sasha, Ashley, elle...you're all looking drop-dead gorgeous, as always!
> 
> DJ_S...I hope you heal quickly!
> 
> ...




you look like bad news...I like it!


----------



## Tina (Sep 14, 2007)

Joy, I really love that little sardonic smile of yours. Very sexy -- you know that, right?


----------



## supersoup (Sep 14, 2007)

Tina said:


> Joy, I really love that little sardonic smile of yours. Very sexy -- you know that, right?



gosh i know, i'm totally smitten with that picture!!


and thanks for all the kind words folks!!


----------



## mimosa (Sep 14, 2007)

Have a wonderful weekend everyone.  :kiss2: 


View attachment Mim1.jpg


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 15, 2007)

very knowing smile there missy, just what WERE you thinking about eh??


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 15, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i like pickle chips.



You really are just gorgeous, no matter what you're doing in a photo. How do you DO that?



BigCutieSasha said:


> Chillaxin' at the airport.



Leave it to Sasha to make hanging out at the airport look hot. 



Ashley said:


> And for my contribution:



You're so lovely, Hot Lady. I miss fatopia!



JoyJoy said:


> Me at the office today:
> 
> View attachment 27164



Beautiful. You really do have the best smile.


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi everyone......I just made my first post yesterday in the introduction forum and decided to be brave and move over here and throw a pic up. All I could find was this b/w. I must say your all very handsome and beautiful. View attachment 27247


----------



## mimosa (Sep 16, 2007)

Beckoo said:


> Hi everyone......I just made my first post yesterday in the introduction forum and decided to be brave and move over here and throw a pic up. All I could find was this b/w. I must say your all very handsome and beautiful. View attachment 27247



Very pretty


----------



## Bagalute (Sep 16, 2007)

This is my most recent picture. It was shot at the set of a music video where our band played in the background. I happened to like it so much it's my new avatar as well  

View attachment Zynda1.JPG


----------



## elaine dressed in cobras (Sep 16, 2007)

I love bongo java! 

View attachment l_8182739ca6e5140d699860ad29834870.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 16, 2007)

DJ_S said:


> Aww thanx Sasha! your to kind!
> 
> I've found out, that I've fractured my wrist and my hand....makes dj'n a lil tricky, but I'm managing..
> 
> If only their where some cuties like your self, on the dance floor!



Wow... take care of that hand hun! What kind of music you spin?


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 16, 2007)

Bagalute said:


> This is my most recent picture. It was shot at the set of a music video where our band played in the background. I happened to like it so much it's my new avatar as well



Very hot pic Bagalute! Makes a great avitar. :smitten:


----------



## Britannia (Sep 16, 2007)

This is a cross-post...


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 16, 2007)

You are a gothic angel. I love your red wings.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Sep 16, 2007)

elaine dressed in cobras said:


> I love bongo java!



wow, cute.


----------



## Britannia (Sep 16, 2007)

Beckoo said:


> You are a gothic angel. I love your red wings.



I'm def not goth... I hate that "the world always sucks blah blah blah" shit.

I do believe in population control, and to some extent the voluntary extinction of our race. But I am far from a droopy, darkness-obsessed goth.

I range from fashionista to beat poet to punk to goth to rockabilly, I guess.


----------



## troubadours (Sep 16, 2007)

in my friend's dorm, i just like the cool drawing he did on the mirror


----------



## DJ_S (Sep 16, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Wow... take care of that hand hun! What kind of music you spin?



Well...I've been dj'n @ raves/parties/club's for 14 years now, so my style/s vary.

But on a weekly basis, i spin; hip hop, beats/instramental's, soul, jazz, electro, detroit-electro/tek/house, ska..can be total randomness!!- which is nice

Allso my main style is Jungle/hardcore drum n bass! Been spining that style since it emerged in the UK!!  

Yeah love dj'n, it's a cool creative outlet!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 17, 2007)

DJ_S said:


> Well...I've been dj'n @ raves/parties/club's for 14 years now, so my style/s vary.
> 
> But on a weekly basis, i spin; hip hop, beats/instramental's, soul, jazz, electro, detroit-electro/tek/house, ska..can be total randomness!!- which is nice
> 
> ...



Awesome! My brother Dj's some D&B. Not as much as he used to in his younger days. But I still dig it sometimes! Sounds awesome.


----------



## Knyghtmare (Sep 17, 2007)

Im new and I have posted these in another thread, but what the hell. 

This first one is from early summer.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 17, 2007)

Knyghtmare said:


> Dude... love the glasses in the first picture. Very cute.


----------



## James (Sep 17, 2007)

DJ_S said:


> Well...I've been dj'n @ raves/parties/club's for 14 years now, so my style/s vary.
> 
> But on a weekly basis, i spin; hip hop, beats/instramental's, soul, jazz, electro, detroit-electro/tek/house, ska..can be total randomness!!- which is nice
> 
> ...



another FA junglist! I was beginning to wonder if I was the only one? 

what kind of d&b are you into? I pretty much like all of it with the exception of the more pots and pans end of techstep ! lol

I'm addicted to everything Hospital records... used to DJ myself but sold my decks a year ago


----------



## DJ_S (Sep 17, 2007)

James said:


> another FA junglist! I was beginning to wonder if I was the only one?
> 
> what kind of d&b are you into? I pretty much like all of it with the exception of the more pots and pans end of techstep ! lol
> 
> I'm addicted to everything Hospital records... used to DJ myself but sold my decks a year ago




Hey James how are ya? Funny I lived in Bournemouth aswell, years ago...I'm surprised anyone else know's it! j/k lol

FA Junglist Indeed! :bow: 

Well sticking to the original flavour; Amenizm, hardstep..(Remarc) where the drum patterns and Sub base where the main draw card. When I play jungle, I specialize in 'Ol skool 92-2000, but that said; I will allways surprise by dropping the latest riddimz.

And in the last two years the jungle scene in Europe and North America, is heating up-production wise..with new lick's with new production.

But yeah I allso love All styles: Atmospheric/Intelligent/Liquid, drumfunk/choppage, rollers, techstep whatever really!

I could make a list of artist's...but I dont think it would end! Hmm I've been thinking of uploading mixes again recently, if I do I'll pass the linx on!!


Lighter!


----------



## Cyrano (Sep 17, 2007)

Rule, Brittania!

Cyrano


----------



## Britannia (Sep 17, 2007)

Cyrano said:


> Rule, Brittania!
> 
> Cyrano



:bow: It is my duty to serve the kingdom.


----------



## jarhead78 (Sep 18, 2007)

troubadours said:


> in my friend's dorm, i just like the cool drawing he did on the mirror



You're just too damn hawt Troubadours!:wubu:


----------



## elaine dressed in cobras (Sep 18, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> wow, cute.



Thanx! :smitten:


----------



## James (Sep 19, 2007)

in a woodland path for the British Trust for Conservation Volunteers ... it was a fun day  

View attachment Holton12.JPG


----------



## troubadours (Sep 19, 2007)

jarhead78 said:


> You're just too damn hawt Troubadours!:wubu:



:blush: aw thanks. heres another.





getting ready for fall weather!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 19, 2007)

This is a pic of us at Pier 39 in San Fran on our Honeymoon last month.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 19, 2007)

troubadours said:


> :blush: aw thanks. heres another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking pretty, T.


----------



## GPL (Sep 19, 2007)

troubadours said:


> :blush: aw thanks. heres another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You pretty girl you!:wubu:


----------



## GPL (Sep 19, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> This is a pic of us at Pier 39 in San Fran on our Honeymoon last month.



You two look so very happy together!
Hope you had a great honeymoon.

GPL.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 19, 2007)

GPL said:


> You two look so very happy together!
> Hope you had a great honeymoon.
> 
> GPL.




Who wouldn't be happy with me  lol. Kidding. We had a great time, though I thought I was going to die after walking 3 miles and standing in loads of queues.  I love Mike with all of my heart, he is the best thing that has ever happened to me.:wubu:


----------



## Webmaster (Sep 19, 2007)

This was last week after I had bought a new 3-mil scuba wetsuit. 

View attachment 3mil_02_small.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Sep 19, 2007)

Webmaster said:


> This was last week after I had bought a new 3-mil scuba wetsuit.



Nice


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 19, 2007)

Taken this morning after a nice hot shower and a cup of java  

View attachment tony029172007or3.th.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 19, 2007)

Webmaster said:


> This was last week after I had bought a new 3-mil scuba wetsuit.



It's CAP-TAIN in a wet suit!  
You look to be maintaining your youth well.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 19, 2007)

tonynyc said:


> Taken this morning after a nice hot shower and a cup of java



hubba hubba!


----------



## GoddessNoir (Sep 19, 2007)

Me, day before yesterday.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 19, 2007)

troubadours said:


> :blush: aw thanks. heres another.
> 
> *pic*
> 
> getting ready for fall weather!!



Know what's bad? I gave a passing glance to troub (who looks totally adorable in that overcoat thingy, btw) and went on to scan the bookshelf for stuff I know.

I'm a sucky FA tonight.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 19, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> hubba hubba!



*
Thanks for the kind words Surlysomething  
*


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 19, 2007)

GoddessNoir said:


> Me, day before yesterday.



*
GoddessNoir: Nice Photo - pretty smile too 
*


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 19, 2007)

Webmaster said:


> This was last week after I had bought a new 3-mil scuba wetsuit.


*
Conrad:
Great photo- you'll have to share some of the Scuba adventures
with us Dimmers... 
*


----------



## Webmaster (Sep 20, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> It's CAP-TAIN in a wet suit!
> You look to be maintaining your youth well.



Thank you. Once, it seemed inconceivable being 40, let alone 56. Now I really feel no different in any way from when I was 20. Maybe it's all a frame of mind.


----------



## Webmaster (Sep 20, 2007)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Conrad:
> Great photo- you'll have to share some of the Scuba adventures
> with us Dimmers...
> *


Tony -- I always write down plenty of notes, but one has to be there to experience what it really feels. An entry might read like the below...

I had no idea what to expect from Rubicon wall. The site is generally described in glowing terms, with some going as far as praising it as one of the great dive sites in the world. Many call it the best dive site in the entire Sierras, and the best wall dive in Lake Tahoe. The lake's exceptional visibility is a big attraction, of course, as is the wonderfully clean and clear water, and the gorgeous scenery around the lake in general.

Based on what I had seen at Meeks Bay just a few miles north, I expected a fairly shallow sandy bottom and then all of a sudden a vertical rock wall. Given the topography, I thought it was also possible that rock formations above the surface might just continue dropping underwater. From what I read, the wall goes all the way down to 800 feet or so, which of course means that no scuba diver has ever seen the bottom. The topographic map of the lake looks like it might go much deeper than that, to over 1,400 feet. I also wondered at what depth the wall began. Was it at 30 feet or 80? And where were we supposed to look for it?

What happened was that we swam on the surface to Rubicon Point and then descended onto the sandy bottom at about 18 feet. As we headed south-east, the sand gradually and then more quickly gave way to more and more huge boulders and a much steeper slope. At about 40 feet, the temperature began dropping rapidly as well. At the surface it had been a relatively balmy 66 degrees. After a six minute descent to 60 feet it was down to 60 degrees. I had both the ECOshot and the Sealife DC600 cameras strapped to my right wrist and alternated between them taking pictures. 

At 68 feet, all of a sudden I saw this huge boulder cliff ahead of me and beyond that just open water without anything in sight. It felt a bit like walking up to the edge of the Grand Canyon, only without seeing the bottom or the other side. I very gingerly approached it, thinking that perhaps I just wanted to lay on top of a boulder and peek over it, holding on. My dive buddy was already floating over the abyss and so, after taking a deep breath, I followed. At first it was a very strange feeling to just float out into nothingness. All your senses tell you that you must fall, even though you're diving. But I did not fall. I just hovered over the edge of the great wall, hanging in the water.

We then slowly descended down the wall which really wasn't a cohesive wall as I had thought, but a very steep, almost vertical, descent with huge rock sides that seemed granite and did not have a lot of features or anything to hold onto. It was a bit spooky but I didn't freak out and never even came close. I might have felt more intimidated had I looked up, but I still don't like to look straight up when I am diving. Somehow, that disorients me and I get water in my ears which seems strange as the ear canals presumably are already pretty full of water. Perhaps turning your head shifts air and water in your ears. Whatever it is, I don't like it. 

By now we were at 90 feet or so and then 100. I felt fine though it was rapidly getting colder now, with my dive computer indicating 48 degrees.

Once I reached 100 we were in sort of a steep valley and so I decided to go for 110. I signed my buddy that I wanted to go down to 110, but didn't do it properly, holding up five fingers, then five again, then one. I carefully descended to 110 feet, keeping an eye on my dive computer, then went back up to 100. She gave me the "I am cold" sign and motioned to go back up. So we began ascending the great wall, taking our time and going up very slowly. At 60 feet the dive flag string got caught up somewhere and we had to undo that. At 50 feet we did a five minute stop, entertaining ourselves by examining a big crawfish in its hole. I checked the Sealife ECOshot test camera. It was fine. It is rated at 75 feet but easily survived the trip down to 110 feet. 

We had decided beforehand that we'd take it easy and do all the suggested decompression stops so that the nitrogen could dissipate from our systems. Theoretically, we did a no-decompression dive, but altitude diving is different and a decompression stop is urged. We did that by leisurely navigating back to Callawee Cove at depths from 15 to 8 feet. All in all it had been a 65 minute dive. My dive buddy still had almost half her tank left; I had used considerably more, but was nowhere near empty.

Despite wearing hoods and gloves, the much lower temperatures we encountered did a number. We were shivering and welcomed the balmy 80 degrees at the beach. We just sat there, reveling in the experience we had just had, then washing off and getting ready for the daunting climb up to the parking lot. Heavy exertion after a strenuous dive is a total no-no, and so we made sure to take it as easy climbing up the steps as possible. I took just a few steps at a time, but was still huffing and puffing by the time I was back up.

Much later, after I had uploaded the data from my dive computer into my laptop, I saw something that made me think. I had, of course, monitored my no-stop remaining bottom time. At 110 feet it had been four minutes, then it gradually increased to eight minutes as I ascended and then ten minutes at 60 feet. However, when we made our five minute deco stop at 50 feet, it went down to just one minute and then stayed between two and five minutes until we reached 28 feet when it all of a sudden jumped to 99 minutes.

I wish I understood the computer's reasoning better. If at 110 feet I have four minutes of no-deco time, I thought I'd have much more at 50 feet. I understand the four minutes; the PADI Recreational Dive Planner suggests a maximum no-deco time of 16 minutes at 110 feet, but since due to the altitude I started out as a PADI "C" diver and since high altitude dive tables applied, the actual bottom time would be much less. The operating manual of my UWATEC SmartZ dive computer issues a warning to never allow remaining bottom time to go below three minutes. If it goes below, the manual warns of dire consequences. It then suggests to ascend slowly until the no-stop time goes to five minutes or more. The only explanation I have of why my no-deco time dropped so much is that on the way up I swam under a rock that jutted out instead of around it. That got me from 61 feet back down to 74 feet. I am also not sure why at 28 feet, all of a sudden all bets are off and the no-deco time jumps to 99 minutes.

In any case, this was an incredible dive and adventure.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 20, 2007)

Apparently, I have yet to figure out how to work these damn quote boxes without screwing up.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 20, 2007)

GoddessNoir said:


> Me, day before yesterday.



Gorgeous! And I LOOOOOOVE your hair!!!


----------



## jarhead78 (Sep 20, 2007)

troubadours said:


> :blush: aw thanks. heres another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ooh stop it, you're spoiling me now!!:wubu: :smitten:


----------



## troubadours (Sep 20, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Know what's bad? I gave a passing glance to troub (who looks totally adorable in that overcoat thingy, btw) and went on to scan the bookshelf for stuff I know.
> 
> I'm a sucky FA tonight.



wouldn't be the first time something like this has happened to me :doh: i'm just not special enough


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 20, 2007)

Well, they aren't THAT recent, but these are the most recent pictures I could find... 

View attachment webcam1.jpg


View attachment 0010.jpg


View attachment meagain.jpg


View attachment thepark.jpg


View attachment prom_me.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 20, 2007)

Webmaster said:


> This was last week after I had bought a new 3-mil scuba wetsuit.


Very nice photo Conrad, and sharp looking wetsuit! I remember from my surfing days (barely standing on a long board...) the smell of a new wetsuit, I always liked going into the surf shops just to smell the new wetsuits.



Webmaster said:


> Tony -- I always write down plenty of notes, but one has to be there to experience what it really feels. An entry might read like the below...
> ...


Just wondering... I heard that there is more of an issue about getting the bends at higher elevations (such as at Lake Tahoe) because water pressure is basically the same, but that leaving the water and entering thinner air is a greater shock to the body. Is that true?

It sounds like you had quiet an adventure! 

Stan


----------



## Webmaster (Sep 20, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Just wondering... I heard that there is more of an issue about getting the bends at higher elevations (such as at Lake Tahoe) because water pressure is basically the same, but that leaving the water and entering thinner air is a greater shock to the body. Is that true?
> 
> It sounds like you had quiet an adventure!
> 
> Stan



Yes, that is true. Essentially, if you go down to 66 feet and then ascend to the surface, the pressure difference will be about 2.25 atmospheres instead of 2 atmospheres if you did the same at sea level. So you're offgassing more and faster. It gets even worse if you plan on going to an even higher altitude as you return home. For this reason, there are different dive tables for high altitude diving. I went down to 110 feet, but due to altitude and my returning over the summit, the dive was treated as a 148 feet dive.


----------



## AVAcado (Sep 21, 2007)

Taken this weekend by Les Toil at Yosemite


----------



## mimosa (Sep 21, 2007)

AWESOME!  




AVAcado said:


> Taken this weekend by Les Toil at Yosemite


----------



## AVAcado (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks Mimosa. It was soooo pretty there, perfect weather and more.

Pssst! I love your avatar pic.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 21, 2007)

AVAcado said:


> Thanks Mimosa. It was soooo pretty there, perfect weather and more.
> 
> Pssst! I love your avatar pic.



Thanks! I think you look wonderful on your pic.


----------



## tony_gosiker (Sep 21, 2007)

elaine dressed in cobras said:


> I love bongo java!



Wow Elaine, you are a cutie. By the way, is bongo java the name of the drink or the store? Either way, it sounds just beatnik enough to be cool.


----------



## elaine dressed in cobras (Sep 21, 2007)

tony_gosiker said:


> Wow Elaine, you are a cutie. By the way, is bongo java the name of the drink or the store? Either way, it sounds just beatnik enough to be cool.



It's the name of the drink! Thanks for thinking I'm a cutie...


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 21, 2007)

AVAcado said:


> Taken this weekend by Les Toil at Yosemite



Oh, I like this. What a peaceful place, and beautiful lady.


----------



## Tina (Sep 21, 2007)

*Ava*, I'm not sure what's prettier, you or that gorgeous scenery around you. Looks like you and Lester had a wonderful vacation. 

*Troubadours*, do you ever take a pic that isn't adorable?
*
Donnie and Mike*, were you two on honeymoon when we met? I had no idea. How very cool and what a great shot. 

This is a shot of Biggie and me at our favorite Montreal Thai restaurant. We met that evening with friends and had a marvelous dinner. Please disregard my wonky hair. :blink:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 21, 2007)

Tina said:


> *Ava*, I'm not sure what's prettier, you or that gorgeous scenery around you. Looks like you and Lester had a wonderful vacation.
> 
> *Troubadours*, do you ever take a pic that isn't adorable?
> *
> ...



Wonky hair??? You are soooo pretty! Yeah we were honeymooning We made sorta a social thing out of it since we have already been married over 7 months and sorta passed the honeymoon phase

I'm so happy I got to meet you. Since meeting you and Sandie, I feel like I should go on a moderator tour of the US, lol.


----------



## Tina (Sep 21, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Wonky hair??? You are soooo pretty! Yeah we were honeymooning We made sorta a social thing out of it since we have already been married over 7 months and sorta passed the honeymoon phase
> 
> I'm so happy I got to meet you. Since meeting you and Sandie, I feel like I should go on a moderator tour of the US, lol.



Thanks so much, Donni. My bangs were all wonky, but in the scheme of things, no big deal. My dear, you and Mike are still very much honeymooners. They say it's the first year. Anyway, I'm so glad we were all able to meet. You two are a very cute couple.  The moderator tour would be fun. You'd have two more in California, and a few others sprinkled across the U.S. Wouldn't mind taking that tour with you, actually.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 21, 2007)

Tina said:


> This is a shot of Biggie and me at our favorite Montreal Thai restaurant. We met that evening with friends and had a marvelous dinner. Please disregard my wonky hair. :blink:



What a great picture! You guys look very happy. (and I love the green blouse you're wearing-very pretty)


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 21, 2007)

Tina you look lovely, and he is so handsome. You always work those flowy blouses.


----------



## Tina (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you, Surly and Betsy. Yes, it was a very happy evening.  That blouse is one of my faves and is one a friend from another SA board gave me a couple of years ago, after she'd lost weight and could no longer wear it. Wish I could sew, I'd make a pattern from it and sew a new one.


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Sep 21, 2007)

Here is a nice recent pic of me, taken about two days ago.


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 21, 2007)

AVAcado said:


> Taken this weekend by Les Toil at Yosemite



that is an absolutely AWESOME picture avacado! love it!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 21, 2007)

Tina said:


> *Ava*, I'm not sure what's prettier, you or that gorgeous scenery around you. Looks like you and Lester had a wonderful vacation.
> 
> *Troubadours*, do you ever take a pic that isn't adorable?
> *
> ...



I seriously love this picture Tina. You guys make me smile.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 21, 2007)

avacado i ADORE that picture. frame that shit, for serious. 
and tina, you're so incredibly lovely. as always.


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 21, 2007)

Tina said:


> This is a shot of Biggie and me at our favorite Montreal Thai restaurant. We met that evening with friends and had a marvelous dinner. Please disregard my wonky hair. :blink:



tina, another completely gorgeous shot of you ... tell me, if that's your "wonky" hair, how amazing does your hair look when it's unwonky?! hahaha ... that definitely looks like a cool restaurant, too!


----------



## tony_gosiker (Sep 21, 2007)

elaine dressed in cobras said:


> It's the name of the drink! Thanks for thinking I'm a cutie...



Sweet! Thanks for being one 

Alright folks, now I'm going to take the plunge. Here's one of me, lost at a train station out in the boonies of Japan.

http://a485.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/83/l_28726e2fb19ac99e25b5310e2c723dac.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Sep 22, 2007)

tony_gosiker said:


> Sweet! Thanks for being one
> 
> Alright folks, now I'm going to take the plunge. Here's one of me, lost at a train station out in the boonies of Japan.
> 
> http://a485.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/83/l_28726e2fb19ac99e25b5310e2c723dac.jpg



how YOU doin'?



really though, this board is full of foxes. and i'm extremely jealous of that yosemite shot, it's beautiful!!


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 22, 2007)

supersoup said:


> how YOU doin'?



I'd like to second that "how YOU doin'?" to Mr. Gosiker. He can stay.


----------



## tony_gosiker (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks ladies. Now that I have permission, maybe I will stick around. 

And the answer is, very, very well.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 22, 2007)

tony_gosiker said:


> Thanks ladies. Now that I have permission, maybe I will stick around.
> 
> And the answer is, very, very well.



You are gorgeous....and take very arsty photos...you can deff stay


----------



## lpssway (Sep 22, 2007)

Here's a pic of me from about more than week ago, so it qualifies as recent. =) 

View attachment 0912072030.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 22, 2007)

I went to a Pirate Festival about a block from my house. Its the 2nd annual festival and seems to be a HUGE hit. Me and KatyBug went in our tight ass corsets to show spirit. Got hit on by a quite a few drunk Pirates as well. I tell ya, this place would have been any FA's dream.

There are a few, sorry... it was just such a good time.


















The last one is my fave. The drunk woman with the fake sword said something about me having a real clevage. I love drunk Pirates.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 22, 2007)

You make for some fetching pirate wenches.


----------



## James (Sep 22, 2007)

haha... that looks like awesome fun. I'm going to go to the next one i think?


----------



## lpssway (Sep 22, 2007)

You know, I was never big on pirates, but this could definitely sway my opinion.


----------



## katybug (Sep 22, 2007)

yeah james you should totally come to the next one if you are here!! it was a blast..

sasha and I had tons of fun...getting the henna tattoos was especially awesome. 

we discovered that pirate festivals are a FA's dream come true...lots of curvy ladies flaunting their "girls"


----------



## katybug (Sep 22, 2007)

....more pics from our trip to the pirate festival!!

I hope everybody's weekend is going fabulous!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 22, 2007)

katybug said:


> ....more pics from our trip to the pirate festival!!
> 
> I hope everybody's weekend is going fabulous!



Katybug you have very pretty eyes... so blue.


You two look like you had a great time


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 22, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I went to a Pirate Festival about a block from my house. Its the 2nd annual festival and seems to be a HUGE hit. Me and KatyBug went in our tight ass corsets to show spirit. Got hit on by a quite a few drunk Pirates as well. I tell ya, this place would have been any FA's dream.



You know, I really noticed that on Pirate Night in Vegas...it really was made for big girls, piratin'. Or vice versa. People looked SO great, there was so much squeezed flesh and flowing locks and off-the-shoulder prettiness...it really works. 

Glad you had such a good time! Luvly pix as usual


----------



## Aliena (Sep 23, 2007)

Tina said:


> Thank you, Surly and Betsy. Yes, it was a very happy evening.  That blouse is one of my faves and is one a friend from another SA board gave me a couple of years ago, after she'd lost weight and could no longer wear it. Wish I could sew, I'd make a pattern from it and sew a new one.



Dang it Tina, you always have the nicest shirts!  

You both look marvelous!


----------



## Aliena (Sep 23, 2007)

Sasha, I really love the art work on your arm; cool beans! 

One of my favorite memories is spending a weekend at an SCA event. It was the first time I went skinny dippin' with a group of strangers and help a Scottish chap put his kilt back on, as if I knew how, but I did get an eye full--as did he! :doh: 
Of course, the bowl full of 100-proof soaked fruit we all shared around the fire took any inhibitions away! 

I should so get Mike and I involved in the local chapter here. He'd get a kick out of doing something like that. 

It looks like a lovely day!


----------



## Tina (Sep 23, 2007)

Sasha and Katy, you two look like you had a blast. And you both look great, too. 

Thank you, Aliena! Heh. You have one of my blouses now.


----------



## Ash (Sep 23, 2007)

Sasha, I LOVE those monkeys! So cute!


----------



## GPL (Sep 23, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I went to a Pirate Festival about a block from my house. Its the 2nd annual festival and seems to be a HUGE hit. Me and KatyBug went in our tight ass corsets to show spirit. Got hit on by a quite a few drunk Pirates as well. I tell ya, this place would have been any FA's dream.
> 
> There are a few, sorry... it was just such a good time.
> 
> ...



Sasha, you look gorgeous!
Besides the big smile I also love your soft arms:wubu: 
The lady behind you is also a really cute girl 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 24, 2007)

Okay, here are some pictures of myself that are recent... I got bored tonight and started taking pictures of myself with my webcam... 

View attachment webcam1.jpg


View attachment webcam2.jpg


View attachment webcam3.jpg


View attachment webcam4.jpg


View attachment webcam5.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 24, 2007)

_AVAcado:_
Very beautiful picture, you and the scenery!

_Tina:_
Beautiful as always, you and Biggie truly are a great couple!

_Nose_body_knows:_
Fun pic, crazy angles!

_lpssway:_
Very nice pic!

_BigCutieSasha:_
You and KatyBug are looking great! The best clevage is pirate clevage arrrrgh! How many gold dabloons be ya stashin' between them thar... (Sorry, I got a little carried away there... ) I've never wished I was a sword before, this is a first. Also, I know what you are saying about pirate / renaissance fairs being FA paradise!

_bmann0413:_
Very nice pictures sir! Boredom and webcams... always an interesting combination. 





Here is a picture Mtmaiden took today. I recently traded my old Honda for a '65 Lambretta scooter from a guy who rents scooters and '50s furniture to movie studios. This was the first run after re-teaching myself how to calculate rations for mixing gas and 2 stroke oil (luckily my math was correct...) Next week's adventure is to see how the Calif. DMV reacts to a Vietnamese registration.  

Stan

I know... I need to be wearing a different kind of jacket with more patches on it and I should have my Doc Martens on. 

View attachment scooter.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 24, 2007)

Here's a recent avatar attempt... a rare clean shaven moment (as close to clean shaven as I get anyway.)
Stan 

View attachment porch.jpg


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Sep 25, 2007)

These were taken last Friday night after I had coloured my hair (no more blonde!). We went glow-bowling for my buddy's birthday. 

View attachment cropped 2.jpg


View attachment n741282149_310983_8421.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Sep 25, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> These were taken last Friday night after I had coloured my hair (no more blonde!). We went glow-bowling for my buddy's birthday.



It doesn't matter what your hair color is......you are a pretty girl.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Sep 25, 2007)

mimosa said:


> It doesn't matter what your hair color is......you are a pretty girl.



Awwwwwww, thank you *mimosa*. :blush:


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 25, 2007)

I second what Mimosa said BlondeAmbition, you are beautiful no matter what color hair! Bowling is always fun, it looks like you gals had a great time.

Stan


----------



## elle camino (Sep 25, 2007)

hey there hot stuff. sheeeeesh.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Sep 25, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I second what Mimosa said BlondeAmbition, you are beautiful no matter what color hair! Bowling is always fun, it looks like you gals had a great time.
> 
> Stan



Thank you, *fa_man_stan*. I am terrible at 5 pin, no matter what I tried... I was just happy to knocked over TWO pins.  

Good times were had by all. 

View attachment n741282149_310984_8644.jpg


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 25, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> These were taken last Friday night after I had coloured my hair (no more blonde!). We went glow-bowling for my buddy's birthday.



You really are a beautiful girl! But I guess we can't call you BLONDE Ambition anymore... lol


----------



## Tina (Sep 25, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> _Tina:_
> Beautiful as always, you and Biggie truly are a great couple!


Thank you, Stan. You're a sweetheart. 


> Here is a picture Mtmaiden took today. I recently traded my old Honda for a '65 Lambretta scooter from a guy who rents scooters and '50s furniture to movie studios. This was the first run after re-teaching myself how to calculate rations for mixing gas and 2 stroke oil (luckily my math was correct...) Next week's adventure is to see how the Calif. DMV reacts to a Vietnamese registration.


Stan, that is the coolest scooter ever! What a find. :wubu: 

Vietnamese?


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 25, 2007)

i'm definitely loving the new haircolor! i too, went dark brown at the beginning of the month. must be a fall thing!

as for those weekends: mine are usually summed up pretty easily...

this....







makes me a little.....






just like doing this.....






will make me do this... 






and maybe a little... 





p.s. -- you can't see him, but my friend bill's reeling me in on that last one. just to let you know that i did, indeed, have a destination with that running man. and the first is my friend adam and i doing our suburb-famous crip walk. because we are indeed from the suburbs, and not the hood.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 25, 2007)

haha i have that polkadot dress. oh, torrid.


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 25, 2007)

elle camino said:


> haha i have that polkadot dress. oh, torrid.



you know, i thought i saw it in one of your pictures! but it was only like, the top half ... so i could've been wrong, and so i kept quiet.

but now that i know the truth, i will second your "oh, torrid."

nice taste, my friend. nice taste. :wubu:


----------



## Tina (Sep 25, 2007)

Look how adorable you are! I particularly love the last one one, where you're dancing.


----------



## mango (Sep 25, 2007)

*BlondAmbition & ColdComfort,

Great Pics!

I guess you'll be changing your names to BrunetteAmbition & BrownComfort... hehe

 *


----------



## Shosh (Sep 25, 2007)

tonynyc said:


> Taken this morning after a nice hot shower and a cup of java



Nicey, nicey pic Tony.  
Susannah


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Sep 25, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> You really are a beautiful girl! But I guess we can't call you BLONDE Ambition anymore... lol





mango said:


> *BlondAmbition & ColdComfort,
> 
> Great Pics!
> 
> ...



Ahahahaha. LOVE it.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Sep 25, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> i'm definitely loving the new haircolor! i too, went dark brown at the beginning of the month. must be a fall thing!



Totally! I wanted to do it in June but it seemed so pointless since my hair would lighten anyway. I was waiting for the leaves to change... annnnd student loans. 

Great colour *Cold Comfort!* :smitten: 

P.S. I think you're having a little TOO much fun reviving the running man!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 25, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> These were taken last Friday night after I had coloured my hair (no more blonde!).





cold comfort said:


> i'm definitely loving the new haircolor! i too, went dark brown at the beginning of the month. must be a fall thing!



Who ever said blondes have more fun?! So we would be three girls who went brunette in the month of September. Can you say trend setters?


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 25, 2007)

Tina said:


> Look how adorable you are! I particularly love the last one one, where you're dancing.



thanks so much tina! i do bust out the moves almost ... toooo often -- but i'm glad to hear ya like the running man!!


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 25, 2007)

mango said:


> *BlondAmbition & ColdComfort,
> 
> Great Pics!
> 
> ...



hahahaha!!! (insert non-existant hysterically laughing smiley here).

_so_ right on and duly noted, mango! although i must say, the hair color changes so frequently that you guys might not be able to keep up with my name changes... 

... and i am no p.diddy... or diddy. or puffy. or puff daddy ... or or or ... sean combs?! :huh:


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 25, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Totally! I wanted to do it in June but it seemed so pointless since my hair would lighten anyway. I was waiting for the leaves to change... annnnd student loans.
> 
> Great colour *Cold Comfort!* :smitten:
> 
> P.S. I think you're having a little TOO much fun reviving the running man!



yeah, plus the summer just seems to be more about a lighter/crazier look anyways. i had a light auburn red going with a thick blonde streak running underneath my bangs by day, and over them by night. gotta be professional on those intern interviews.  

usually i tend to go darker for fall/winter. just seems more suitable. plus, when i lose that summer tan, lighter hair just doesn't match up as well as a darker color (on me anyway).

i have no idea why i'm still rambling about this. thanks for the compliment! i love the darker color on you too. it always helps make those facial features pop!

... and as a sidenote... is it seriously even possible to have TOO much fun with the running man?! i dare say not. unless you're doing it at like... a funeral or something.



BigCutieSasha said:


> Who ever said blondes have more fun?! So we would be three girls who went brunette in the month of September. Can you say trend setters?



clearly setting the pace for the fall season! lovely job ladies. :happy:


----------



## Ash (Sep 25, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Who ever said blondes have more fun?! So we would be three girls who went brunette in the month of September. Can you say trend setters?



Psh. Hello? This girl went to a dark dark brown in the spring. Y'all are just following my trend.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Sep 25, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Who ever said blondes have more fun?! So we would be three girls who went brunette in the month of September. Can you say trend setters?



Definitely never thought of myself as "trendy" but sure, why not!




cold comfort said:


> yeah, plus the summer just seems to be more about a lighter/crazier look anyways. i had a light auburn red going with a thick blonde streak running underneath my bangs by day, and over them by night. gotta be professional on those intern interviews.
> 
> usually i tend to go darker for fall/winter. just seems more suitable. plus, when i lose that summer tan, lighter hair just doesn't match up as well as a darker color (on me anyway).
> 
> ...



Oooh auburn is a great shade! 

I haven't tanned in yeeeeeears though so no matter what colour I try, I'm always a nice shade of pasty.  




Ashley said:


> Psh. Hello? This girl went to a dark dark brown in the spring. Y'all are just following my trend.



Hahahahaha. Told ya I'm not trendy! :bow:


----------



## Paul (Sep 25, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> These were taken last Friday night after I had coloured my hair (no more blonde!). We went glow-bowling for my buddy's birthday.


Five Pin Bowling. You look great B...ambition (can't use blonde anymore

BTW I lived in Saskatoon for seven years while I was at university. Saskatoon must be one of the coldest cities on the face of the earth. It is not uncommon for the temperature to fall to -40° (same in C° or F°). After classes I would go out to the parking lot and pray my car would start it was so cold. One advantage of weather that cold is that it can almost be too cold for it to snow.  It is a very wonderful city and to this day I still miss that city despite the bitterly cold weather. How do you manage to endure the cold weather?


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 25, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Nicey, nicey pic Tony.
> Susannah



*Thanks Susannah: you are a sweetie :wubu: - hugs tony *


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Sep 25, 2007)

Finally, some pictures of silly proportion! 

View attachment dim1.JPG


View attachment dim2.JPG


View attachment dim3.JPG


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Sep 25, 2007)

Who took my shirt? 

View attachment dim4.JPG


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 26, 2007)

Tina said:


> Thank you, Stan. You're a sweetheart.
> 
> Stan, that is the coolest scooter ever! What a find. :wubu:
> 
> Vietnamese?



The guy I got the scooter from works with someone to get Vietnamese imports, but they are real Italian Vespas and Lambrettas and they are locally refurbished. More details will be in my next Clubhouse blog entry; long story made short... The guy's wife is Hawaiian, she has a very classic 1940s look to her, ruby red lipstick. Behind their second hand store and studio rental storage yard they are building a vintage "Tiki Room" with a real Hawaiian outrigger canoe, all the Don Ho and Hawaiian records hung on the walls you can imagine. The guy and I went zooming around the streets of Glendora, CA on a few of his scooters and my old Honda. We spent about 6 hours there with them and their friends; very nice and gracious people. Our daughter had fun with a couple of other kids there. It was a lucky find and an interesting adventure.


----------



## Tina (Sep 26, 2007)

They sound like fascinating people. This tiki room, what are they going to do with it? Turn it into a business, or just have fun and hang out in it? Sounds great, and like the Vespas and Lambrettas were a blast. Not much room for a fat girl on the back, though.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Sep 26, 2007)

Paul said:


> Five Pin Bowling. You look great B...ambition (can't use blonde anymore
> 
> BTW I lived in Saskatoon for seven years while I was at university. Saskatoon must be one of the coldest cities on the face of the earth. It is not uncommon for the temperature to fall to -40° (same in C° or F°). After classes I would go out to the parking lot and pray my car would start it was so cold. One advantage of weather that cold is that it can almost be too cold for it to snow.  It is a very wonderful city and to this day I still miss that city despite the bitterly cold weather. How do you manage to endure the cold weather?



Well first and foremost, I've never lived anywhere else. Second, I have remote start for my car!


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 26, 2007)

Tina said:


> They sound like fascinating people. This tiki room, what are they going to do with it? Turn it into a business, or just have fun and hang out in it? Sounds great, and like the Vespas and Lambrettas were a blast. Not much room for a fat girl on the back, though.



I really wasn't quite sure what they were planning on doing with the room, it sounded more or less like something that they've always wanted to do for themselves. During the day their shop is closed and they do the movie rental stuff (the guy had a picture of him and his family with Brad Pitt when they delivered some furniture to him... he also said that much of the "mid-century" modern furniture that was on "Men in Black" was theirs.) Their business is only open to the public on Fri., Sat. and Sun. from 4 - 8pm, so it's definitely not a traditionally run business.

Another interesting thing that I learned... Vespas (the large frame ones), Lambrettas and even the Indian (as in India) made clone scooters can handle about 400 - 500 lbs (depending on the quality of the tires...) The first scooter that we rode (we actually made two trips to visit him...) he didn't know how well I rode so he took me for a ride. He and I together were at least 400 lbs. The Vespas had no problem hauling us around. Mtmaiden (my wife) sat on a couple of the scooters and found the ones with bench seats (like my Lambretta) had quiet a bit of "butt room". She comfortably fits on the Lambretta by herself, with room to spare. Just the other day my wife and I rode up and down our street on the Lambretta. We have some very steep hills here, it had no problem doing the grades with both of us riding. Scooters actually are quite fat girl friendly... 

Stan


----------



## Ash (Sep 26, 2007)

That's it. I'm getting a scooter.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 26, 2007)

Ashley said:


> That's it. I'm getting a scooter.



Yup, scooters are fat friendly! Whether fat or skinny, it's just the traffic you have to watch out for...  

They really are fun, Ashley. The newer ones now even have automatic transmissions. For anybody of size, I'd recommend at least a 150cc.



Stan 

View attachment scooter.jpg


----------



## bigplaidpants (Sep 26, 2007)

No, I'm not trying to be sexy. I've tried that. It's too hard. These pics kinda commemorates me and Magnolia's 10th anniversary tatooes.  

Carry on. 

View attachment cheese.JPG


View attachment cheese2.JPG


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 26, 2007)

Here are 3 pictures from this weekend...

The first is myself and Smushy... The second is with BigCutieAsshley... The third, and final, picture is with LargeNLovely...

Mmmmm..... I love my girls! Oh yeah, I'm the blonde, like always. 

View attachment 0026.jpg


View attachment 046.jpg


View attachment Andrea.Melissa.jpg


----------



## bexy (Sep 26, 2007)

my best friend and me on saturday nite...before i got sick sob sob


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 26, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> These pics kinda commemorates me and Magnolia's 10th anniversary tatooes.


hey, squint a little bit and you could be this guy:




(Paul Rodgers of Free, Bad Company and Queen + Paul Rodgers, for the unitiated)


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Sep 26, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Here are 3 pictures from this weekend...
> 
> The first is myself and Smushy... The second is with BigCutieAsshley... The third, and final, picture is with LargeNLovely...
> 
> Mmmmm..... I love my girls! Oh yeah, I'm the blonde, like always.



You are a serious HOTTIE *babyjeep21.* :eat2:


----------



## FA to the Bone (Sep 26, 2007)

*I totally agree with Miss BLONDEAMBITION... mmmmmmmm...* :wubu:


----------



## Tina (Sep 26, 2007)

*Matt*, love the tooth-brushing pics. 

*Bexylicious*, you are adorable!



fa_man_stan said:


> I really wasn't quite sure what they were planning on doing with the room, it sounded more or less like something that they've always wanted to do for themselves. During the day their shop is closed and they do the movie rental stuff (the guy had a picture of him and his family with Brad Pitt when they delivered some furniture to him... he also said that much of the "mid-century" modern furniture that was on "Men in Black" was theirs.) Their business is only open to the public on Fri., Sat. and Sun. from 4 - 8pm, so it's definitely not a traditionally run business.
> 
> Another interesting thing that I learned... Vespas (the large frame ones), Lambrettas and even the Indian (as in India) made clone scooters can handle about 400 - 500 lbs (depending on the quality of the tires...) The first scooter that we rode (we actually made two trips to visit him...) he didn't know how well I rode so he took me for a ride. He and I together were at least 400 lbs. The Vespas had no problem hauling us around. Mtmaiden (my wife) sat on a couple of the scooters and found the ones with bench seats (like my Lambretta) had quiet a bit of "butt room". She comfortably fits on the Lambretta by herself, with room to spare. Just the other day my wife and I rode up and down our street on the Lambretta. We have some very steep hills here, it had no problem doing the grades with both of us riding. Scooters actually are quite fat girl friendly...
> 
> Stan



What a cool business to have.

Love the fat girl on a scooter graphic, Stan.  It's good to know they have a decent weight capacity. Sounds like great fun.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Sep 26, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Here are 3 pictures from this weekend...
> 
> The first is myself and Smushy... The second is with BigCutieAsshley... The third, and final, picture is with LargeNLovely...
> 
> Mmmmm..... I love my girls! Oh yeah, I'm the blonde, like always.




Incredibly cute, and sexay!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 26, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> You are a serious HOTTIE *babyjeep21.* :eat2:





FA to the Bone said:


> *I totally agree with Miss BLONDEAMBITION... mmmmmmmm...* :wubu:





ZainTheInsane said:


> Incredibly cute, and sexay!



Thank You Very Much!!! :blush:


----------



## GPL (Sep 26, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> my best friend and me on saturday nite...before i got sick sob sob



You are a really cute girl:wubu: 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2007)

Ahh a remote start . I always loved driving over one of the bridges crossing the South Saskatchewan River and seeing the mist rise up from the river on a cold day since the river was a warmer temperature than the air.


----------



## bexy (Sep 26, 2007)

GPL said:


> You are a really cute girl:wubu:
> 
> Hugs,
> GPL.




aww gee thanks so much!! are there any pics of u floating around so i can repay the compliment!?? 

and thanks so much *Tina*


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Sep 27, 2007)

Paul said:


> Ahh a remote start . I always loved driving over one of the bridges crossing the South Saskatchewan River and seeing the mist rise up from the river on a cold day since the river was a warmer temperature than the air.



I never really noticed... They're usually so icy I keep my eyes on the road.


----------



## GPL (Sep 27, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> aww gee thanks so much!! are there any pics of u floating around so i can repay the compliment!??
> 
> and thanks so much *Tina*



I posted pictures before in other "Recent Picture" threads.
In my profile is a link to my MySpace of you like.

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 27, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> No, I'm not trying to be sexy. I've tried that. It's too hard. These pics kinda commemorates me and Magnolia's 10th anniversary tatooes.
> 
> Carry on.




Nice pics... 


*refrains from commenting about the hot tattoo*  


Happy Anniversary to you both


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 27, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *refrains from commenting about the hot tattoo*



I saw that too! Nice!


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 29, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> No, I'm not trying to be sexy. I've tried that. It's too hard. These pics kinda commemorates me and Magnolia's 10th anniversary tatooes.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=27948&stc=1&d=1190813542
> 
> ...



Very nice pics BigPlaid! I'm a heterosexual male, so I don't completely know, but I've heard that men with good dental hygene are considered quiet sexy...

I didn't know you had a tattoo? Is it a symbol or just a design?

Stan


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 29, 2007)

Sorry- I just realized that I had posted these in the other thread :doh:


----------



## Tina (Sep 29, 2007)

Awwww, Green, you're so cute! 

I want more REP!! I have so many more people I want to rep and I used it all up this morning. I want it to re-generate much faster than it does, dang it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 29, 2007)

I agree with that Tina! It only lets me rep five people a day....why not ten?


----------



## Tina (Sep 29, 2007)

I know. There are so many great, cute, funny, touching posts here that it's just not enough to begin to go around.


----------



## Ivy (Sep 29, 2007)

i would like to state that cold comfort is my hero.


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 30, 2007)

Ivy said:


> i would like to state that cold comfort is my hero.



i don't know if this will make it any better ... but i was working at torrid today and my co-worker heather sprayed cupcake-scented body spray all over me, too.

so basically what i'm saying is that right now, i smell like cupcakes. i heard you might be a fan.  

... and i would like to state that i'm totally crushing on ivy. doubt i'm alone in this, though. :wubu:


----------



## supersoup (Sep 30, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> i don't know if this will make it any better ... but i was working at torrid today and my co-worker heather sprayed cupcake-scented body spray all over me, too.
> 
> so basically what i'm saying is that right now, i smell like cupcakes. i heard you might be a fan.
> 
> ... and i would like to state that i'm totally crushing on ivy. doubt i'm alone in this, though. :wubu:



waaaaaaaaaaait a minute. which one do you work at?!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 30, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> No, I'm not trying to be sexy. I've tried that. It's too hard. These pics kinda commemorates me and Magnolia's 10th anniversary tatooes.
> 
> Carry on.



*
BigPlaidPants:
Cool pic- kinda like Dental Hygiene Dimmer Style  
*



fa_man_stan said:


> Very nice pics BigPlaid! I'm a heterosexual male, so I don't completely know, but I've heard that men with good dental hygene are considered quiet sexy...
> Stan



*
Stan:
You could have something here. After all, the start of some ailments can be prevented with good dental hygiene. So here's my toothbrush contribution.  
*


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 30, 2007)

supersoup said:


> waaaaaaaaaaait a minute. which one do you work at?!



hahahaha i just started last weekend at southpark mall ... don't EVEN try to tell me that i've run into you and didn't know it!!! :doh:


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 30, 2007)

That's what I get for trying to upload pics past 2am - anyway- here's my toothbrush contribution 

View attachment sta60034dr1.th.jpg


----------



## Tina (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice toothbrush, Tony.


----------



## Ivy (Sep 30, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> i don't know if this will make it any better ... but i was working at torrid today and my co-worker heather sprayed cupcake-scented body spray all over me, too.
> 
> so basically what i'm saying is that right now, i smell like cupcakes. i heard you might be a fan.
> 
> ... and i would like to state that i'm totally crushing on ivy. doubt i'm alone in this, though. :wubu:



hi lets get married the end


----------



## Obesus (Sep 30, 2007)

...tangling through the wilds of Laguna Honda on our way to Mt. Davidson for a Magickal ritual at the summit! Whoa, there is a *mountain* in the middle of San Francisco? Several! This was actually a year ago, and the goatee is back, but it is a nifty piccy...thanks to my ex-wife Suzanne for taking it and for forcing me to stand in the bushes...it came out good!


----------



## mimosa (Sep 30, 2007)

Liking the pics bigplaidpants and tonynyc.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 30, 2007)

I took this pic last night.  


View attachment mimun2.jpg


----------



## Tina (Sep 30, 2007)

Rev, I think that has now become my favorite pic of you. Wonderful. 

Mims, you are beautiful!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's some of me my last two days at the paper...at my desk, workin the graphics tablet up to the very end, sweaty and drunk at the party, and with all my coworkers...I'm posting the super-blurry one there cause I dunno that they wanna end up on Dims, also cause I just like it! I think we were all drinking champagne c. 1:00 p.m. in that one.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2007)

mimosa said:


> I took this pic last night.


Absolutely beautiful...but you knew that.


----------



## supersoup (Sep 30, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> hahahaha i just started last weekend at southpark mall ... don't EVEN try to tell me that i've run into you and didn't know it!!! :doh:



damn, i can't remember the name of the mall that the one i go to is in!!! i shall keep my eyeballs peeled though next time i'm in there...


----------



## mimosa (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Liz

My favorite pic was the third one. You look cute. 



liz (di-va) said:


> Here's some of me my last two days at the paper...at my desk, workin the graphics tablet up to the very end, sweaty and drunk at the party, and with all my coworkers...I'm posting the super-blurry one there cause I dunno that they wanna end up on Dims, also cause I just like it! I think we were all drinking champagne c. 1:00 p.m. in that one.


----------



## supersoup (Sep 30, 2007)

supersoup said:


> damn, i can't remember the name of the mall that the one i go to is in!!! i shall keep my eyeballs peeled though next time i'm in there...



just looked it up, that IS the one i go to!

bwaahahhahhahaaaaa


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 30, 2007)

These were taken yesterday at an outdoor festival/concert.I don't know why I always do that goofy smile...but it was a good time!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Sep 30, 2007)

beautiful ladies and gents  

you dont know how much i miss you all  .....ahhh i hate my work  

love ya all  

thank for sharing :batting: 

and keep posting the pics people ..  

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 30, 2007)

Tina said:


> Nice toothbrush, Tony.



*
Thanks Tina - after all it's the ToothBrush that makes the man  
*



mimosa said:


> Liking the pics bigplaidpants and tonynyc.


*
Hi Mimosa: glad you like the photo - The ToothBrush Rules !!!!!  
*



mimosa said:


> I took this pic last night.
> *Very nice- great pic Mimosa *
> View attachment 28159


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 30, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Hi Liz
> 
> My favorite pic was the third one. You look cute.


*
I agree- also like the 3rd picture as well- very cute and that Button-classic
In fact does that button say 'Do you hate Your Job? '  
*



goofy ssbbw said:


> These were taken yesterday at an outdoor festival/concert.I don't know why I always do that goofy smile...but it was a good time!



*
Nice picture and that's a pretty smile 
*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 30, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ...tangling through the wilds of Laguna Honda on our way to Mt. Davidson for a Magickal ritual at the summit! Whoa, there is a *mountain* in the middle of San Francisco? Several! This was actually a year ago, and the goatee is back, but it is a nifty piccy...thanks to my ex-wife Suzanne for taking it and for forcing me to stand in the bushes...it came out good!



I love it!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 30, 2007)

goofy ssbbw said:


> These were taken yesterday at an outdoor festival/concert.I don't know why I always do that goofy smile...but it was a good time!



That is one great smile, Goof- wonderful pictures with the ocean behind you


----------



## Tina (Sep 30, 2007)

Goofy, your smile is cute -- and your glasses suit you perfectly.


----------



## Tooz (Sep 30, 2007)

I love Liz. I ALSO love Obesus.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 30, 2007)

I went out the other night with some friends from school and decided there was time for a quick photo op.


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 30, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> I went out the other night with some friends from school and decided there was time for a quick photo op.



You're gorgeous like whoa.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 30, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> I went out the other night with some friends from school and decided there was time for a quick photo op.



You are very pretty.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 30, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ...tangling through the wilds of Laguna Honda on our way to Mt. Davidson for a Magickal ritual at the summit! Whoa, there is a *mountain* in the middle of San Francisco? Several! This was actually a year ago, and the goatee is back, but it is a nifty piccy...thanks to my ex-wife Suzanne for taking it and for forcing me to stand in the bushes...it came out good!




Obesus:
That is a nifty picture - thanks for the memories.




SMA413 said:


> I went out the other night with some friends from school and decided there was time for a quick photo op.



*
Nice pic and welcome to the Boards
*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 30, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> I went out the other night with some friends from school and decided there was time for a quick photo op.



Yeah, what they said... :smitten:


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 30, 2007)

Awww, thanks guys! Y'all know how to perk up a girl's boring Sunday night. :wubu:


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey, you're the one busy being attractive  we're just observant.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh yeah, it does take a lot of work.


----------



## knottyknicky (Oct 1, 2007)

elle camino said:


> update: i still suck at cleaning mirrors.



not to be super creepy, but I totally have a girl-crush on you.


oh, and heres another one of me, for giggles: 

View attachment August 15th 023.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 1, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Hi Liz
> My favorite pic was the third one. You look cute.





tonynyc said:


> *
> I agree- also like the 3rd picture as well- very cute and that Button-classic
> In fact does that button say 'Do you hate Your Job? '  *



Aawwrrr...thankee! And why yes, that button does say "Do You Hate Your Job?" . Isn't that hilarious? A coworker found them in a box as part of this ancient, long-ago marketing campaign for our classifieds department...the buttons looked perfect on our newly designed ex-employee t-shirts .



Tooz said:


> I love Liz. I ALSO love Obesus.


 Liz love Tooz too.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Oct 1, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Very nice pics BigPlaid! I'm a heterosexual male, so I don't completely know, but I've heard that men with good dental hygene are considered quiet sexy...
> 
> I didn't know you had a tattoo? Is it a symbol or just a design?
> 
> Stan



Hey, Stan. This is my second. I have plans for several, but money is tight with kids and school.  One at a time, I guess.

This one is "my angel"....a reminder of how I've changed (for the better) since Magnolia has walked with me in my life. Sex, Love....all good. But, friendship is sometimes the glue that keeps you together.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Oct 1, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> hey, squint a little bit and you could be this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Wagi, don't blow my cover.*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 2, 2007)

This is me...with out make up on....on the road in between San Diego and LA...in Traffic. It's not flattering, but I think it's kinda cute, lol.


----------



## GPL (Oct 2, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> This is me...with out make up on....on the road in between San Diego and LA...in Traffic. It's not flattering, but I think it's kinda cute, lol.



You are always cute!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 2, 2007)

A couple to share -- the first is of me and a good friend Jaye at the Girls' Night Out two weeks ago.

The last two are of Babe; she got her locs twisted and was so excited about them, so she asked me to share them with the Dimmers. 

View attachment phpbiNa81PM.jpg


View attachment phpGNtvViPM.jpg


View attachment phpBwpHAJPM.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 2, 2007)

Babe is lusciously gorgeous..omg, I'm having hot flashes!!!  Very attractive woman and love the hair!

*drool* sorry for drooling over your girl, but dayum...HOT!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 2, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Babe is lusciously gorgeous..omg, I'm having hot flashes!!!  Very attractive woman and love the hair!
> 
> *drool* sorry for drooling over your girl, but dayum...HOT!



LMAO! And you're right...she's not too shabby. Don't mind the drool...I take it as a compliment!


----------



## Beckoo (Oct 2, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Here's a recent avatar attempt... a rare clean shaven moment (as close to clean shaven as I get anyway.)
> Stan


 I am sure you have heard this lots of time but damn!!!!!!!You look like Alan Alda! Maybe you're his doppelganger. Except not evil


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 2, 2007)

Ivy said:


> hi lets get married the end



i am GAME. meet you in vegas, darling. :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 2, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> This is me...with out make up on....on the road in between San Diego and LA...in Traffic. It's not flattering, but I think it's kinda cute, lol.



I agree. It is cute!


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 2, 2007)

supersoup said:


> just looked it up, that IS the one i go to!
> 
> bwaahahhahhahaaaaa



NO WAY!!! hahahaha what a freaking coincidence! have you been there the past couple of weekends?! i only recently started; earlier in the month. that would be absolutely crazy if we actually passed each other and did NOT notice.

(the following information is confidential, for supah's eyes only ... haha okay, i'm kidding): if you feel like shopping this weekend, i'm pretty sure i'm scheduled friday night and saturday afternoon ... if you happen to be in there, you bettah say hi!!!!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 2, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> LMAO! And you're right...she's not too shabby. Don't mind the drool...I take it as a compliment!



gah, you are BOTH so gorgeous!! you ladies have the most beautiful skin, so smoooooooth!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 2, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> NO WAY!!! hahahaha what a freaking coincidence! have you been there the past couple of weekends?! i only recently started; earlier in the month. that would be absolutely crazy if we actually passed each other and did NOT notice.
> 
> (the following information is confidential, for supah's eyes only ... haha okay, i'm kidding): if you feel like shopping this weekend, i'm pretty sure i'm scheduled friday night and saturday afternoon ... if you happen to be in there, you bettah say hi!!!!



duly noted!!


----------



## Suze (Oct 2, 2007)

supersoup said:


> gah, you are BOTH so gorgeous!! you ladies have the most beautiful skin, so smoooooooth!



agreed!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 2, 2007)

goofy ssbbw said:


> These were taken yesterday at an outdoor festival/concert.I don't know why I always do that goofy smile...but it was a good time!



Goof..these are great pictures..you have just a natural and relaxed look about you..*S*


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 2, 2007)

susieQ said:


> agreed!



Thanks, Manda and Susie! We appreciate it!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 2, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> I went out the other night with some friends from school and decided there was time for a quick photo op.
> OMG, you are a Hottie McFly aren't ya?





ashmamma84 said:


> A couple to share -- the first is of me and a good friend Jaye at the Girls' Night Out two weeks ago.
> 
> The last two are of Babe; she got her locs twisted and was so excited about them, so she asked me to share them with the Dimmers.



Lovely photos! Tell Babe I love her hair. I've never seen someone getting their hair twisted like that. Shweet!


----------



## Paul (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't know Vegas allowed same sex marriage--for that you have to come up to Canada.:bow::bounce: anyway the two of you make a lovely couple:smitten:


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 3, 2007)

Paul said:


> I didn't know Vegas allowed same sex marriage--for that you have to come up to Canada.:bow::bounce: anyway the two of you make a lovely couple:smitten:



why thank you paul. :bow: i'm sure we'll live in many a'cup-caked bliss.


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 3, 2007)

alright, i'm on what i like to call a slightly delayed roll. i'm kind of cheating, because this was actually two fridays ago, after my co-ed softball team just won the league tournament. queen's "we are the champions" was excessively played that night.  

me and two of the most competitive boys you'll ever get on the same team. my brother, john, to the right and long-time friend, john, to the left.







and just to prove that i have a picture which does not involve me being even somewhat intoxicated.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 3, 2007)

So pretty!  



cold comfort said:


> alright, i'm on what i like to call a slightly delayed roll. i'm kind of cheating, because this was actually two fridays ago, after my co-ed softball team just won the league tournament. queen's "we are the champions" was excessively played that night.
> 
> me and two of the most competitive boys you'll ever get on the same team. my brother, john, to the right and long-time friend, john, to the left.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 3, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> alright, i'm on what i like to call a slightly delayed roll. i'm kind of cheating, because this was actually two fridays ago, after my co-ed softball team just won the league tournament. queen's "we are the champions" was excessively played that night.
> 
> me and two of the most competitive boys you'll ever get on the same team. my brother, john, to the right and long-time friend, john, to the left.
> 
> ...


Im going to ask you once again.... Is there a picture that you dont look great in?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 3, 2007)

My best friends and I at my goodbye party saturday night. We went to a club and proceeded to drink and dance. Good times were had by most.









Now, I noticed in this picture that when I dance, I look like a complete geek. I pray that it's not a Seinfeld situation. Ya know, the full body dry heaves set to music.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 3, 2007)

Sasha...there is so much more going on in that pic than your face, lol.

1)who is the girl doing the batman in the background? lol

2) why is the girl behind you sticking out her tongue at her clevage?

3) why is dude shirt soaking wet on the belly?

4) the couple looks like they are gunna have a 16 Candles Moment

LOL..pull that together with the crazy expression on your face and it sounds like....a party


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 3, 2007)

Heres pic of me and my new beau....isn't he hot? lol


----------



## mango (Oct 3, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> and just to prove that i have a picture which does not involve me being even somewhat intoxicated.




*That's Hot! 

Love the stripes... this pic is just begging to be stylised! 

 *


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 3, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Im going to ask you once again.... Is there a picture that you dont look great in?



hahahaha sasha. c'mon now, you keep pumping up my ego like that and you're going to feel it on your side of the country!!!  

and of course i do -- i just don't post them on this thread. hah!  



mimosa said:


> So pretty!



thanks so much, mims! i appreciate it, especially coming from a knockout like yourself! :wubu:


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 3, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> My best friends and I at my goodbye party saturday night. We went to a club and proceeded to drink and dance. Good times were had by most.
> 
> Now, I noticed in this picture that when I dance, I look like a complete geek. I pray that it's not a Seinfeld situation. Ya know, the full body dry heaves set to music.



ahahahaaha that is SO the look on my face in so many of my dancing pictures. and you know, being the trendsetters we are, i'm just going to have to say that geek-dancing is the thing this fall.  

seriously though, by the looks of those pictures, it seems that good times were had by all!


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 3, 2007)

mango said:


> *That's Hot!
> 
> Love the stripes... this pic is just begging to be stylised!
> 
> *



hahahaha ahhh, mango. sucha charmer. thank you so much, love! :wubu: 

i'd love to do that to it, but all i have on my laptop is some ho-hum paint program. i can basically screw around with contrast, make it b&w, crop and resize it. hahaha, ah well.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 3, 2007)

Me just tryin out my new Naruto headband for Halloween... 

View attachment webcam8.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 3, 2007)

^^So what do you plan on being on Halloween?


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 3, 2007)

Just a ninja... That's all I can do for this year... lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 3, 2007)

Not a bad idea


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 3, 2007)

Why, thank you! 

Here are some more recent ones of me... 

View attachment n49709738_31407390_4998.jpg


View attachment n49709738_31407389_4708.jpg


View attachment n49709738_31407388_4393.jpg


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 3, 2007)

I LOVE this thread! So many gorgeous people here! 




edx said:


> Could you come work at my office? You look like you'd make it a lot more fun! (as well as a lot more pretty of course)
> 
> -Ed





Surlysomething said:


> you look like bad news...I like it!





Tina said:


> Joy, I really love that little sardonic smile of yours. Very sexy -- you know that, right?





supersoup said:


> gosh i know, i'm totally smitten with that picture!!
> 
> 
> and thanks for all the kind words folks!!





SocialbFly said:


> very knowing smile there missy, just what WERE you thinking about eh??


 Thanks, folks! (Better late than never, eh?) Oh, and I can't divulge what I was thinking about....ancient Chinese secret and all that. :bow:


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 3, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> This is me...with out make up on....on the road in between San Diego and LA...in Traffic. It's not flattering, but I think it's kinda cute, lol.



Always cute. 



ashmamma84 said:


> A couple to share -- the first is of me and a good friend Jaye at the Girls' Night Out two weeks ago.
> 
> The last two are of Babe; she got her locs twisted and was so excited about them, so she asked me to share them with the Dimmers.



You and Babe are so lovely, I don't even know where to start. Jaye too! 



BigCutieSasha said:


> Now, I noticed in this picture that when I dance, I look like a complete geek. I pray that it's not a Seinfeld situation. Ya know, the full body dry heaves set to music.



Sasha, I'm loving this! But is it truly geek dancing without an overbite? 


...and Cold Comfort, I've decided you're not capable of a bad photograph.


----------



## Ash (Oct 4, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Now, I noticed in this picture that when I dance, I look like a complete geek. I pray that it's not a Seinfeld situation. Ya know, the full body dry heaves set to music.



!! I noticed similar facial expressions in some of the dancing pictures of me from Labor Day. I look like a total doofus. I'm hoping that it was some sort of camera malfunction...


----------



## Britannia (Oct 4, 2007)

Mommy's little monster.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 4, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> alright, i'm on what i like to call a slightly delayed roll. i'm kind of cheating, because this was actually two fridays ago, after my co-ed softball team just won the league tournament. queen's "we are the champions" was excessively played that night.
> 
> me and two of the most competitive boys you'll ever get on the same team. my brother, john, to the right and long-time friend, john, to the left.
> 
> and just to prove that i have a picture which does not involve me being even somewhat intoxicated.


Will you please stop hogging all the gorgeous? It's just rude when there are other people around who need it too, ya know!


----------



## GPL (Oct 5, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> alright, i'm on what i like to call a slightly delayed roll. i'm kind of cheating, because this was actually two fridays ago, after my co-ed softball team just won the league tournament. queen's "we are the champions" was excessively played that night.
> 
> me and two of the most competitive boys you'll ever get on the same team. my brother, john, to the right and long-time friend, john, to the left.
> 
> ...



You look so cute:smitten:


----------



## ekmanifest (Oct 6, 2007)

... still playing with the new webcam . . . 

View attachment WebCam_20071005_1347.jpg


----------



## bigplaidpants (Oct 6, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> ... still playing with the new webcam . . .



Great pic, ek. Looks so authentically "you." Rock on.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 6, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> ... still playing with the new webcam . . .



Looking sexy!


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 6, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> ... still playing with the new webcam . . .



You're so pretty. I love your smile!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 6, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> ... still playing with the new webcam . . .



Love that top/ bra? you have on- and you have a truly gorgeous, friendly smile


----------



## ekmanifest (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks all for the kind comments!


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 7, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> ...and Cold Comfort, I've decided you're not capable of a bad photograph.



hahahahahaa ... just you wait. once i feel like knockin' down the ego a few notches, i'll do a good search of the photo library and find some hideous gems to share with dims.

or maybe i'll just keep living in this delusional world where i never take a bad photograph. HAH. i'll prove ya wrong yet, either way!  

(thank ya very much, outofhabit)



Renaissance Woman said:


> Will you please stop hogging all the gorgeous? It's just rude when there are other people around who need it too, ya know!



Listen here you, stop making me blush like a damn buffoon. I'm supposed to be an adult and everything, and I look like a bashful school girl who just said "hi" to her highschool crush. :wubu: 

well gawrsh!



GPL said:


> You look so cute:smitten:



Thanks so much, GPL! I appreicate the compliment


----------



## elle camino (Oct 7, 2007)

commemorating the advent of my first real peacoat. whee. 

View attachment dimscoat2.jpg


----------



## Tina (Oct 7, 2007)

Elle, you are simply adorable -- and I _love_ that coat!  Red peacoats aren't that common, but it's striking.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks lady! likewise. 
and the coat's torrid. natch.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> commemorating the advent of my first real peacoat. whee.





that's a really smart look


----------



## Tina (Oct 8, 2007)

Isn't it, Surly? Leave it to Torrid. 

Before actually reading your post, Elle (durrr!), I thought it was a dress and loved the look of it as a dress, too. I am a goober. :blink:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 8, 2007)

Just posted this pic here recently. http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30481 
and since it's recent, i thought i'd use it here too


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 8, 2007)

Here is a recent picture of My cat Queenie and I before I had to send her to a new home. I miss her so much.  

View attachment QUEENIE AND ME cropped.jpg


----------



## elle camino (Oct 8, 2007)

Tina said:


> Before actually reading your post, Elle (durrr!), I thought it was a dress and loved the look of it as a dress, too. I am a goober. :blink:


well then we're both goobers, because i basically bought it because it looks like it could be a dress by itself.
and here's the weird thing: on the website, it looks like this:




here's the link if linking the picture doesn't end up working.
now, am i crazy, or is it about 5 or 6 inches shorter on the website than it is in real life?? it occurs to me that it is, and that's weird, since you'd THINK they'd want people to know what they're actually buying so they don't get a ton of returns from folks who wanted a short jacket, etc. 

just kinda strange.


----------



## kr7 (Oct 8, 2007)

elle camino said:


> ......now, am i crazy, or is it about 5 or 6 inches shorter on the website than it is in real life?? it occurs to me that it is, and that's weird, since you'd THINK they'd want people to know what they're actually buying so they don't get a ton of returns from folks who wanted a short jacket....




Maybe it's on a super tall model?  Weird.

Chris


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 8, 2007)

elle camino said:


> well then we're both goobers, because i basically bought it because it looks like it could be a dress by itself.
> and here's the weird thing: on the website, it looks like this:
> 
> 
> ...





It looks MUCH nicer on you if I may say.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 8, 2007)

Tina said:


> Isn't it, Surly? Leave it to Torrid.
> 
> Before actually reading your post, Elle (durrr!), I thought it was a dress and loved the look of it as a dress, too. I am a goober. :blink:




There are no Torrid's in Canada.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 8, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> There are no Torrid's in Canada.



Fear not! They ship internationally...just order online!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 8, 2007)

My cousin always sends the family, both near and far, updates of her child's progress -- so once a month we get pics or vids of the baby. So here she is; Ava Camille... 

View attachment 773895266207_0_BG.jpg


----------



## Tina (Oct 8, 2007)

elle camino said:


> well then we're both goobers, because i basically bought it because it looks like it could be a dress by itself.
> and here's the weird thing: on the website, it looks like this:
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, no kidding. The model must be an amazon because I get the sense from your photos that you're not terribly short. Is it too warm to wear with just a slip underneath, like a dress? It sure looks like it could pass for one in your photo. And I agree that it looks much better on you.


Surlysomething said:


> There are no Torrid's in Canada.


I'm probably too old for most of Torrid's stuff, though I think a lot of it is adorable. We will be on opposite coasts of Canada when I move in January, Surly.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 8, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> My cousin always sends the family, both near and far, updates of her child's progress -- so once a month we get pics or vids of the baby. So here she is; Ava Camille...





Wow, how absolutely beautiful is she!

What a little honey.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 8, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Fear not! They ship internationally...just order online!




I have the fear when it comes to ordering clothes online. Sizing and whatnot.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 8, 2007)

Tina said:


> Yeah, no kidding. The model must be an amazon because I get the sense from your photos that you're not terribly short. Is it too warm to wear with just a slip underneath, like a dress? It sure looks like it could pass for one in your photo. And I agree that it looks much better on you.
> 
> I'm probably too old for most of Torrid's stuff, though I think a lot of it is adorable. We will be on opposite coasts of Canada when I move in January, Surly.



Yes, we will be sort of neighbors (with lots of land in between)-Ha!. And MOST Canadians out here celebrate Thanksgiving. We do the turkey and stuffing thing too. _"is an annual one-day holiday to give thanks at the conclusion of the harvest season"_ I try and get my family to say what they're thankful for but they moan and groan and want to get on with the eating. :eat2:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 8, 2007)

I took this for another forum I post on to counteract trolls and what not. I was going for a Family Guy angry closet monkey look.

it's important to look rabid in front of the fridge. so very unflattering. haha


----------



## ekmanifest (Oct 8, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I took this for another forum I post on to counteract trolls and what not. I was going for a Family Guy angry closet monkey look.
> 
> it's important to look rabid in front of the fridge. so very unflattering. haha



You kind of look like a younger version of Coach Taylor from Friday Night Lights here.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 8, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> My cousin always sends the family, both near and far, updates of her child's progress -- so once a month we get pics or vids of the baby. So here she is; Ava Camille...



Oh what an adorable baby! I could just pinch those cute little chubby cheeks. And she looks so happy. Thanks for posting it Ash, she is a total cutie pie!


----------



## Britannia (Oct 8, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I took this for another forum I post on to counteract trolls and what not. I was going for a Family Guy angry closet monkey look.
> 
> it's important to look rabid in front of the fridge. so very unflattering. haha



I actually lol'd.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 9, 2007)

Already posted in another thread, but here goes... 

View attachment IMG_0061.JPG


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 9, 2007)

ha ha ha ha ha ha HA!

I fucking love the midwest.

Not that I saw the game, I was watching the hip hop honors, but I'm still tickled.


----------



## Tina (Oct 9, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> Just posted this pic here recently. http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30481
> and since it's recent, i thought i'd use it here too


Daddyoh, you look so stern there. It's not how I imagine you. 


ashmamma84 said:


> My cousin always sends the family, both near and far, updates of her child's progress -- so once a month we get pics or vids of the baby. So here she is; Ava Camille...


Ash, Ava is completely adorable! What a beautiful and cute baby.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 9, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Already posted in another thread, but here goes...



looooooooooooove this picture!

<----victorious.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 9, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> My cousin always sends the family, both near and far, updates of her child's progress -- so once a month we get pics or vids of the baby. So here she is; Ava Camille...



Absolute perfection. Children are so magical. Beautiful.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Surly, Sandie S-R, Tina and Susannah  -- she is a total ham and so expressive.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 9, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Thanks Surly, Sandie S-R, Tina and Susannah  -- she is a total ham and so expressive.



i don't know HOW, but i missed her the first time around...she's beautiful ash!! oh wow, she'd have me wrapped around her little finger already, haha. babies and little ones are some of the best things about life. :happy:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 9, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i don't know HOW, but i missed her the first time around...she's beautiful ash!! oh wow, she'd have me wrapped around her little finger already, haha. babies and little ones are some of the best things about life. :happy:



Thanks, manda! She is such a sweetie pie and a super fast learner...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 9, 2007)

Tina said:


> Daddyoh, you look so stern there. It's not how I imagine you. .



I've gotten more responses on this look than I've gotten on most of my posts  , but I summed it up like this on the "Hairballs" thread

That's just my work face. The rest of the day I'm all smiles, twinkle in my eye, nothin' but a big ole' teddy bear. (But I'm glad to know my work face still works


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 9, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> My cousin always sends the family, both near and far, updates of her child's progress -- so once a month we get pics or vids of the baby. So here she is; Ava Camille...



good lord, ash, she is ADORABLE! i too, like soup, somehow missed that ridiculously cute picture the first time around ... i have no idea how. awwww! 



activistfatgirl said:


> ha ha ha ha ha ha HA!
> 
> I fucking love the midwest.
> 
> Not that I saw the game, I was watching the hip hop honors, but I'm still tickled.



alright, i'll admit, i was SO about to chastise you on missing the game (and WHAT a game that turned out to be -- bottom of the ninth, joe borowski pitching, shit ... i was not sitting very comfortably), but then a) i noticed you were from detroit (my apologies about the tigers) and b) i'm watching the hip hop honors right now, and it's some quality programming. i've been dancing like a jackass everytime a song breaks out for oh, about the past 45 minutes now. i wish i was recording this! no diggity. 

edit: ll cool j does NOT age. mmmmm... :wubu:


----------



## kr7 (Oct 9, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> My cousin always sends the family, both near and far, updates of her child's progress -- so once a month we get pics or vids of the baby. So here she is; Ava Camille...



What a cutie pie!  

Chris


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks, Cold Comfort and Chris! Ava would be tickled pink if she knew she was getting so much attention on Dims...


----------



## Tina (Oct 9, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> I've gotten more responses on this look than I've gotten on most of my posts  , but I summed it up like this on the "Hairballs" thread
> 
> That's just my work face. The rest of the day I'm all smiles, twinkle in my eye, nothin' but a big ole' teddy bear. (But I'm glad to know my work face still works



It sure does, dad.


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 9, 2007)

Me, in standard sweaty-I've-been-walking-around-this-damn-store-for-2-hours-its-about-freakin-time-we-ate-something fat grrl pose, at Ikea in Montreal this past Saturday.

View attachment ikea.jpg


----------



## Tina (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey, Cranky, do you make it to Montreal regularly? And tell me, how is Ikea's food? I love Swedish meatballs. :eat2:


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 9, 2007)

The meatballs are yummmmy, as is the gravy. The fries? not so good, but the boiled potatoes didn't look very appealing to me, either. You can buy the meatballs (frozen) and the gravy (dry mix) in the store and make them at home, too!

As for Montreal, I dunno if I'd say I go regularly, but I do love the city.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 9, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> Me, in standard sweaty-I've-been-walking-around-this-damn-store-for-2-hours-its-about-freakin-time-we-ate-something fat grrl pose, at Ikea in Montreal this past Saturday.



you look fabulously cute! and not at all shopping stressy.

My turn to watch hip hop honors...I'm having fun now (noojackswing!).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 9, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> Me, in standard sweaty-I've-been-walking-around-this-damn-store-for-2-hours-its-about-freakin-time-we-ate-something fat grrl pose, at Ikea in Montreal this past Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 28720




You look beautiful! and to be having a wonderful time


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh Cranky, it's so nice to see your smiling face. :wubu:


----------



## ghhfdh (Oct 10, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> and just to prove that i have a picture which does not involve me being even somewhat intoxicated.



Wow, you are hot!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 10, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> Me, in standard sweaty-I've-been-walking-around-this-damn-store-for-2-hours-its-about-freakin-time-we-ate-something fat grrl pose, at Ikea in Montreal this past Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 28720



great picture!


----------



## Suze (Oct 10, 2007)

cold comfort said:


>



pretty girl


----------



## DJ_S (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's a recent shot of me, chillin in the park!!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 10, 2007)

DJ_S said:


> Here's a recent shot of me, chillin in the park!!



Cute. Like the hat.


----------



## Tad (Oct 10, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> The meatballs are yummmmy, as is the gravy. The fries? not so good, but the boiled potatoes didn't look very appealing to me, either. You can buy the meatballs (frozen) and the gravy (dry mix) in the store and make them at home, too!
> 
> As for Montreal, I dunno if I'd say I go regularly, but I do love the city.



I see you can apparently get beer in the Montreal Ikea? Sweet! And Keith's no less :eat2: Not enough to justify driving 105 minutes there instead of 10 minutes to the one near us, I'll remember on the off chance that we are at the Montreal one for some reason!

The boiled potatoes aren't bad if you dip them in gravy and lingonberry sauce.

Oh, and if that is you tired and cranky, you must be scary when you are fresh and happy--scary as in knock guys over at ten paces.

And, I'm glad to hear of some americans coming here to shop still--with the dollars at par, mostly going the other way right now!

=Ed


----------



## DJ_S (Oct 10, 2007)

> mimosa Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJ_S*
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, Cheers! It's my Fave!!


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 11, 2007)

oh another recent pic, cause i just dont have enough here...one more besides that  

View attachment minime.jpg


View attachment smallMe.jpg


----------



## Tina (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks, Cranky.  I'll think about Ed's advice on the potatoes.

Di, you are _so_ pretty.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 11, 2007)

These were all taken this past Thanksgiving weekend while out for drinks with the girls. 

View attachment n812230330_1436151_3554.jpg


View attachment n741282149_343774_7126.jpg


View attachment n812230330_1436149_2971.jpg


View attachment n812230330_1436156_5038.jpg


----------



## Tina (Oct 11, 2007)

BlondeAmbition, you are simply lovely.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 11, 2007)

Tina said:


> BlondeAmbition, you are simply lovely.



Aww thank you *Tina*! :wubu:


----------



## Tina (Oct 11, 2007)

You are welcome.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 11, 2007)

Tina said:


> You are welcome.



xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## elle camino (Oct 11, 2007)

your hair is SO PRETTY.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 11, 2007)

elle camino said:


> your hair is SO PRETTY.



Ok I'm going to feel _really_ stupid if this wasn't directed at me but here goes.. Thank you *elle camino*! I hardly miss the blonde anymore!


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 11, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> These were all taken this past Thanksgiving weekend while out for drinks with the girls.



BlondeAmbition, whoever you're dating.... I envy him soooooooooooooo much... you are just so pretty... :smitten: :wubu:


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 11, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> BlondeAmbition, whoever you're dating.... I envy him soooooooooooooo much... you are just so pretty... :smitten: :wubu:



Awwwwwwwww :blush: That was quite possibly the sweetest compliment I've had in a very looooong time. I'll be sure to tell him that when I meet him.


----------



## James (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## mango (Oct 11, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> These were all taken this past Thanksgiving weekend while out for drinks with the girls.



*Beautiful pics Blonde!!

 *


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 11, 2007)

edx said:


> I see you can apparently get beer in the Montreal Ikea? Sweet! And Keith's no less :eat2: Not enough to justify driving 105 minutes there instead of 10 minutes to the one near us, I'll remember on the off chance that we are at the Montreal one for some reason!
> 
> The boiled potatoes aren't bad if you dip them in gravy and lingonberry sauce.
> 
> ...




Ha! My companion told me that at least one canadian would comment on the beer brand when he took the picture...he'll be delighted to have been proven right!

And yes, I still shopped even being at a financial disadvantage now....what amazes me more is the number of Americans who have no idea how much the dollar has tanked in the last few weeks. But we *all* know what's up with Britney's personal life.....sigh.....


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 11, 2007)

mango said:


> *Beautiful pics Blonde!!
> 
> *



Thank you *Mango*! :kiss2:


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 11, 2007)

Gorgeous as always Blonde Ambition!!! Hope you had a wonderful Turkey day. :smitten:


----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 11, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> These were all taken this past Thanksgiving weekend while out for drinks with the girls.



so damn hot hun...i love it..thanks for sharing :blush: :wubu:


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 11, 2007)

I should put this in my Colbert thread (be a hero, go read it! haha), but this is me with the new Colbert book doing my best "Hey, look at this!" Stephen Colbert impression (Like he does when pointing out his one ethnic friend). It's a crap picture, I look like a retarded 12-year-old. But hey, let's see you pull it off at 3am! (The other picture is the 'look' I was going for, ha) 

View attachment IMG_0072.JPG


View attachment jamil_and_stephen_2.jpg


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 11, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Gorgeous as always Blonde Ambition!!! Hope you had a wonderful Turkey day. :smitten:





Dark_Hart said:


> so damn hot hun...i love it..thanks for sharing :blush: :wubu:



Thank you! I had a fantastic Turkey Day, it was tasty as always! :eat1:


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 11, 2007)

susieQ said:


> pretty girl





ghhfdh said:


> Wow, you are hot!!



jesus, sometimes this thread moves so effin' fast i miss super-nice responses like this. thank you both susie and ghh! i'm definitely flattered! :wubu:


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 11, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> I should put this in my Colbert thread (be a hero, go read it! haha), but this is me with the new Colbert book doing my best "Hey, look at this!" Stephen Colbert impression (Like he does when pointing out his one ethnic friend). It's a crap picture, I look like a retarded 12-year-old. But hey, let's see you pull it off at 3am! (The other picture is the 'look' I was going for, ha)



stop rubbing in the fact that you have acquired this book and are now, clearly, enjoying it. it makes me weep because i am poor. DAMMIT.

hahaha i'm teasing. you're allowed to tease, because i'll alway have the trump card: GO TRIBE!

(i'll also be playing that card a lot these next couple of days just in case the next series takes an awful cleveland-ish turn for the worse).


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 11, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> stop rubbing in the fact that you have acquired this book and are now, clearly, enjoying it. it makes me weep because i am poor. DAMMIT.
> 
> hahaha i'm teasing. you're allowed to tease, because i'll alway have the trump card: GO TRIBE!
> 
> (i'll also be playing that card a lot these next couple of days just in case the next series takes an awful cleveland-ish turn for the worse).



Shit, shit shit. Damn I've been trumped!

Haha, hey now. I'm not teasing  But don't think I'm NOT poor, that's definitely not the case. Though I do manage to allow myself a few little luxuries every once in a blue moon...besides, I'm sure I'll be done with it soon.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 11, 2007)

not that much clear ..but its ok i hope


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 11, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> oh another recent pic, cause i just dont have enough here...one more besides that



Foxy fox!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 11, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> not that much clear ..but its ok i hope



You are just too scrumptious! You better watch out...I'm sure there are plenty Dims ladies that would sop you up with a biscuit, given the chance.


----------



## Aliena (Oct 11, 2007)

elle camino said:


> commemorating the advent of my first real peacoat. whee.



I've been wanting a peacoat for years! Where did you get that lovely piece? You look fabulous in it!!! 


*ETA*

I read further and saw the link you posted! LoL I think I'm going to pick me up one too!


----------



## Aliena (Oct 11, 2007)

kr7 said:


> What a cutie pie!
> 
> Chris



Ditto!


____________


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 11, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Ditto!
> 
> 
> ____________



Thank you, Aliena!


----------



## Aliena (Oct 11, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> oh another recent pic, cause i just dont have enough here...one more besides that



Dianna, you're so pretty! The land down under is doing wonders for you!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 11, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> oh another recent pic, cause i just dont have enough here...one more besides that




Stunning- 
I agree with Aliena, it does look like your time down under has been good to you


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 11, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> I should put this in my Colbert thread (be a hero, go read it! haha), but this is me with the new Colbert book doing my best "Hey, look at this!" Stephen Colbert impression (Like he does when pointing out his one ethnic friend). It's a crap picture, I look like a retarded 12-year-old. But hey, let's see you pull it off at 3am! (The other picture is the 'look' I was going for, ha)




You're much cuter than Colbert


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 11, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You're much cuter than Colbert



Haha, thanks  Now I have to work on my 'gravitas'


----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 12, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> You are just too scrumptious! You better watch out...I'm sure there are plenty Dims ladies that would sop you up with a biscuit, given the chance.



aww thanks hun your so sweet :blush:


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 12, 2007)

a long vacation always does that for one, or so i have found, it is nice to get away from the full on stress....

and you know, Australia is so pretty, i cant help but enjoy it...thank you for the nice things you all have said, i appreciate it...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Oct 13, 2007)

Me and my sister partying it up at the Butterfly Lounge. Notice my new haircut/color. =) 

View attachment aBFL092902.jpg


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 13, 2007)

Famouslastwords said:


> Me and my sister partying it up at the Butterfly Lounge. Notice my new haircut/color. =)



Love the hair cut hun! You look ravishing!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 13, 2007)

Famouslastwords said:


> Me and my sister partying it up at the Butterfly Lounge. Notice my new haircut/color. =)




You look great sweetie. Im so jealous cos I so wanna visit the butterfly lounge. I wish there were places like it here in England or even better back home in Ireland.


----------



## Leesa (Oct 13, 2007)

Snuggling with I. last night! 

View attachment I&L10-13.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Oct 13, 2007)

Leesa said:


> Snuggling with I. last night!



AWWWW....SO CUTE!:happy:


----------



## Miklosanin (Oct 13, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> These were all taken this past Thanksgiving weekend while out for drinks with the girls.



You're incredibly beautiful, seriously. Saskatchewan... :bow:


----------



## Paul (Oct 13, 2007)

Famouslastwords said:


> Me and my sister partying it up at the Butterfly Lounge. Notice my new haircut/color. =)


Famouslastwords,

I'm not doubting your claim Famous but you and your sister do not look like you are sisters, let alone related at all. Can you explain? Anyway that is a very cute picture of the two of you. You are lovely.

Paul.


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 13, 2007)

WOW, Paul, that's rather a personal questions, dontcha think? 

Famous, don't you at all feel obligated to discuss your family any more than you are willing to do!! 

And I really love the new cut & color! Looks fabulous on you, very flattering for your face and skin tone!!


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> I'm not doubting your claim Famous but you and your sister do not look like you are sisters, let alone related at all. Can you explain?



Just 'cause they're sisters, doesn't mean that they have to look anything alike. I know of a pair of twins like that, actually.


----------



## Ash (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, this is my brother. 

Mom says that the lady we snatched him from didn't miss him anyway. 

View attachment Andy 5.jpg


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a twin sister that looks less like me than they do, and on top of it, Tina is my sister, are you saying she doesnt look like me?


----------



## Paul (Oct 14, 2007)

I wasn't thinking that personal--I simply wondered if she was using the term "_sister_" to mean a close friend rather than a sibling.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 15, 2007)

Saturday night pics! 

View attachment n741282149_357710_7552.jpg


View attachment n741282149_357715_9052.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 15, 2007)

fooling around with my new camera


----------



## elle camino (Oct 15, 2007)

more people should post their siblings! this is fascinating. 


<--- only child.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 15, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Saturday night pics!



And you didn't invite me... lol

Still look great, Blonde(Brunette?)Ambition!


----------



## Tina (Oct 15, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> I have a twin sister that looks less like me than they do, and on top of it, Tina is my sister, are you saying she doesnt look like me?


Just saw this. Heh.  :kiss2:


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 15, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Saturday night pics!



I think you should stay brunette forever! Nothing against blonde, but the dark hair really suits your eyes and skintone. And dont tell Sasha this, but you are seriously challenging her for the best smile ever award!!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 15, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> I think you should stay brunette forever! Nothing against blonde, but the dark hair really suits your eyes and skintone. And dont tell Sasha this, but you are seriously challenging her for the best smile ever award!!!



lol... I don't mind sharing that award with such a hottie.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 15, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> And you didn't invite me... lol Still look great, Blonde(Brunette?)Ambition!



Didn't you get the invitation? I mailed it last week. 

Hahaha.Thank you *bmann0413*  



JMCGB said:


> I think you should stay brunette forever! Nothing against blonde, but the dark hair really suits your eyes and skintone. And dont tell Sasha this, but you are seriously challenging her for the best smile ever award!!!



I've been hearing that a lot lately, haha. Thank you *JMCGB* ...but I think Sasha's title is safe.. she has irresistable dimples!  



BigCutieSasha said:


> lol... I don't mind sharing that award with such a hottie.



Aww you're too cute hun but I assure you, I'm not even CLOSE to being half the _absolute knockout_ YOU are! :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 15, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> fooling around with my new camera




Is that a dimple I spot? I have been in love with dimples since two of my daughters were born with them :wubu:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Oct 19, 2007)

This was snapped this past weekend.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 19, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> This was snapped this past weekend.




Drinking on the job?


----------



## Ash (Oct 19, 2007)

View attachment 101807060.jpg


doooooooooooooooooooom


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 19, 2007)

Ashley said:


> View attachment 29176
> 
> 
> doooooooooooooooooooom




I love it- looking good, Ashley!!!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 19, 2007)

Ashley said:


> View attachment 29176
> 
> 
> doooooooooooooooooooom



Pretty girl.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 19, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is that a dimple I spot? I have been in love with dimples since two of my daughters were born with them :wubu:




It would be. Sometimes it hides though.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 19, 2007)

Ashley said:


> View attachment 29176
> 
> 
> doooooooooooooooooooom



boner donor.

<3

of dooooooooom.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Oct 19, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Drinking on the job?



I prefer to think of it as furthering my product knowledge.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 19, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> fooling around with my new camera



I love your eyes! So pretty.




Ashley said:


> View attachment 29176
> 
> 
> doooooooooooooooooooom




Rawr!


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 19, 2007)

Here are some of me from Homecoming Week! 

That last one is me with my nieces on their birthday... they're eight... 

View attachment naruto2.jpg


View attachment naruto3.jpg


View attachment naruto4.jpg


View attachment recentme.jpg


View attachment meandtwins.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 19, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Here are some of me from Homecoming Week!
> 
> That last one is me with my nieces on their birthday... they're eight...



aww...they're adorable


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 19, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> aww...they're adorable



Thank you! They are adorable... but a handful too... lol


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 20, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Thank you! They are adorable... but a handful too... lol



But what a great photo of the three of you! Great smiles on each of ya.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 21, 2007)

Miklosanin said:


> You're incredibly beautiful, seriously. Saskatchewan... :bow:




Thank you *Miklosanin*. :blush:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 22, 2007)

Two Saturdays ago...celebrating a good friends b-day. 

View attachment n22001041_32953162_8067.jpg


----------



## kr7 (Oct 22, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Two Saturdays ago...celebrating a good friends b-day.



Ash,

You are sooooo adorable! And your smile is flawless! :wubu:

Chris


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 23, 2007)

Very wonderful pics! I enjoy seeing the people that I read posts from and write to.

Here is a pic that my birth-mom took of me working on my motorcycle.



Stan 

View attachment ural_stan.jpg


----------



## Britannia (Oct 23, 2007)

A couple new ones... haven't updated in quite a while :huh:
















& I did a salute for one of my bestest friends... her nickname's Cuntbucket lol


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Oct 23, 2007)

don't think i've ever actually posted a picture of myself here....


----------



## James (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## DJ_S (Oct 23, 2007)

From an hour or so ago. Happy!

Had just got home, from Dj-ing and then eaten a hearty meal!!

:eat1:







With the motion blur in the background...to hide my unfinished art...


----------



## Shala (Oct 23, 2007)

I look kind of angry here....but I wasn't.


----------



## Jes (Oct 23, 2007)

Shala said:


> I look kind of angry here....but I wasn't.



you really just look kind of ...vacant.


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 23, 2007)

James said:


>



hahahahahahahahahaha ... well let's be honest here, i'm not too sure anyone would!

hilarious pic, james!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 23, 2007)

DJ_S said:


> From an hour or so ago. Happy!
> 
> Had just got home, from Dj-ing and then eaten a hearty meal!!
> 
> ...




That's a really nice picture of you.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 23, 2007)

DJ_S said:


> From an hour or so ago. Happy!
> 
> Had just got home, from Dj-ing and then eaten a hearty meal!!
> 
> ...


Very Cute.


James said:


>


Liking the pic , James. 



Britannia said:


> A couple new ones... haven't updated in quite a while :huh:



Your pics are cool and interesting.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 23, 2007)

I kind of feel like I keep disappearing and then popping back up! 

We were playing at the playground and I decided to take a nap on the slide..... or something like that. 

View attachment Playground 025resize.jpg


----------



## joec (Oct 23, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> I kind of feel like I keep disappearing and then popping back up!
> 
> We were playing at the playground and I decided to take a nap on the slide..... or something like that.



oh my! it's the SLIDE OF DOOMMM. you so asian :bow:


----------



## ActionPif (Oct 23, 2007)

I very recently got a new phone. For the purpose of this picture, I pretended I was speaking with someone...but the gosh darn thing doesn't get one iota of reception anywhere.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 23, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> I very recently got a new phone. For the purpose of this picture, I pretended I was speaking with someone...but the gosh darn thing doesn't get one iota of reception anywhere.



What?:doh:


----------



## DJ_S (Oct 23, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> That's a really nice picture of you.




Cheers Surlysomthing!! 

That's very nice of you!


----------



## DJ_S (Oct 23, 2007)

> mimosa; Very Cute.




 Thanks Mimosa.


----------



## DJ_S (Oct 23, 2007)

James said:


>




Very Funny James! 

Your right, not much work would get done...perhaps none at all!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 24, 2007)

joec said:


> oh my! it's the SLIDE OF DOOMMM. you so asian :bow:



Oooooh.... Look at you. So daring! Post #2!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 24, 2007)

Smoochie Smoochie...  

View attachment 0031.jpg


----------



## joec (Oct 24, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Smoochie Smoochie...



mmm can i get your number?


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 24, 2007)

just a few random photos from the indians games/festivities over the past week:






^^^^ after 4 more of those shots ^^^^





oh, bricks! 





:happy:


----------



## mimosa (Oct 24, 2007)

CC

Girl....you make me jealous. You are SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## mango (Oct 24, 2007)

*Cute pics Jen! 


So did the Indians get into the World Series?? 
I haven't been keeping up with it.

*


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 24, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Smoochie Smoochie...


Yay!! SO cute 


cold comfort said:


> just a few random photos from the indians games/festivities over the past week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely eye color Jen! Looks like you had a blast.


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 24, 2007)

mimosa said:


> CC
> 
> Girl....you make me jealous. You are SO BEAUTIFUL!



oh, mimmmms ... what on god's earth do you have to be jealous over?! you're one of the most stunning ladies at the forum! PSH! psh, i say!

but gawsh, thank you, gorgeous. 



mango said:


> *Cute pics Jen!
> 
> 
> So did the Indians get into the World Series??
> ...



why thank ya, handsome. :wubu:

while i so dearly wish i could say that the indians were able to close the deal, they were instead crushed the last three games of the series by the red sox and we are now officially in the off-season. here's hoping we can have an equally good, and even better, season next year.

... oh, and also, i didn't want to post any repeats but photos from the actual game are in the 'go tribe' thread. nothing spectacular picture-wise, just a greeeat game. 

(almost THEE day after you told me about los amigos, i saw a music video for them on mtv hits ... go ... figure??? i was so stunned!)



BigCutieSasha said:


> Lovely eye color Jen! Looks like you had a blast.



thanks, sasha  

it was definitely a blast despite the recent baseball losses. luckily for us crazy kids, we pretty much drank away our sorrows as each excruciating inning passed us by ... 

thus, end result, well ... you know.


----------



## James (Oct 24, 2007)

Some more recent photos these ones from a trip to Bristol last weekend. Big thanks again to Red and Philosbear for their superior hospitality, multiple cups of tea :eat2: and delicious sautéed mushrooms on toast :eat1: 

View attachment two.jpg


View attachment zero.jpg


View attachment one.jpg


View attachment three.jpg


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 24, 2007)

Andrea- You guys look so cute! Almost what Ivy would call "cuteness overload" (in a good way.) So sweet.

James and Sasha at the beach is also terrific. I love seeing pics of you two, you always look so upbeat and happy together.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 24, 2007)

Been sitting on this one for a bit, for obvious reasons, haha. Yeah, this is what happens when you lose a bet....though it didn't turn out ALL bad. And yes, that can of Yuengling was utterly necessary beforehand...I look like such and idiot...hahaha. 

View attachment IMG_0075.JPG


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 24, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Been sitting on this one for a bit, for obvious reasons, haha. Yeah, this is what happens when you lose a bet....though it didn't turn out ALL bad. And yes, that can of Yuengling was utterly necessary beforehand...I look like such and idiot...hahaha.



Oh. I thought if you were from NEPA the Yuengling was mandatory. And I am utterly convinced it tastes better in NEPA vs. the rest of the country.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 24, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Yay!! SO cute





LoveBHMS said:


> Andrea- You guys look so cute! Almost what Ivy would call "cuteness overload" (in a good way.) So sweet.



Thanks!!! That is definitely my favorite picture of us. :wubu:


----------



## elle camino (Oct 24, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> I very recently got a new phone. For the purpose of this picture, I pretended I was speaking with someone...but the gosh darn thing doesn't get one iota of reception anywhere.



ok well *I* laughed.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 24, 2007)

elle camino said:


> ok well *I* laughed.



So did I.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 24, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> just a few random photos from the indians games/festivities over the past week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My god you're gorgeous! Those eyes.. Oh my! Annnnnd I positively love love LOVE you in red! :wubu:


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 24, 2007)

*Sasha* I have the biggest non-lesbian crush on you EVER. You are ravishing as always. :kiss2:


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 24, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> I very recently got a new phone. For the purpose of this picture, I pretended I was speaking with someone...but the gosh darn thing doesn't get one iota of reception anywhere.



Very cute.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 24, 2007)

old photo ..back to 2006 ..but its one of my fav .


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 24, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> old photo ..back to 2006 ..but its one of my fav .



Oooh very artsy, I love it!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 24, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> old photo ..back to 2006 ..but its one of my fav .



Looking good, DH.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 24, 2007)

Dark Hart and Action Pif, may I please lick chocolate syrup from your navels....errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr oooooopppsss!!

I mean very nice pics, guys


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 24, 2007)

Ah ha ha ha! ActionPif, I love that one. You post handsome and entertaining photos.

James, Sasha, Red and Philosbear - another bunch of pictures that just makes me want to join you for some tea!

ColdComfort and BabyJeep, stunning as usual. Share some of the hotness, ladies!


----------



## Ash (Oct 24, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Share some of the hotness, ladies!



Psh. You've got it in spades, my dear. Now postpixplzthnx.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Oct 25, 2007)

Me at the BFL with my sister and her kinda bf. And a solo pic too! I like the first pic of me best! 

View attachment BFLtrio.jpg


View attachment BFLSOLO.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 25, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Psh. You've got it in spades, my dear. Now postpixplzthnx.



Thanks Ashley-- I'll get working on some more photos. It's just that I won't let anyone else play with my new camera. lol


FLW, Lookin' sweet. I really like that second one too.


----------



## Paw Paw (Oct 25, 2007)

My two youngest and I.






Peace,
2P.


----------



## virgolicious (Oct 25, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> My two youngest and I.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a lovely picture, your two youngest are beautiful and you are quite handsome.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 25, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> My two youngest and I.
> 
> Peace,
> 2P.




what a great picture...you sure have two little beauties there


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks for the support ladies :wubu:

love ya all :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 25, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> My two youngest and I.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW, what beautiful children you have! You will have to hide them away from the boys when they get older....


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 25, 2007)

Famouslastwords said:


> Me at the BFL with my sister and her kinda bf. And a solo pic too! I like the first pic of me best!



You are so stinkin cute!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 25, 2007)

Famouslastwords said:


> Me at the BFL with my sister and her kinda bf. And a solo pic too! I like the first pic of me best!



You look adorable.


----------



## Paw Paw (Oct 25, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> WOW, what beautiful children you have! You will have to hide them away from the boys when they get older....




Thank you!

As far as boys go, if I kill the first one, word will get around.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 25, 2007)

Paw Paw, gorgeous family and gorgeous picture!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Oct 25, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> My two youngest and I.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The kids obviously get their good looks from their father, who is SMOKIN' HAWT

Jeepy, Mimi and OOH, thanks for the compliments. :wubu:


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 26, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> My god you're gorgeous! Those eyes.. Oh my! Annnnnd I positively love love LOVE you in red! :wubu:



wow, wow, WOW ... thank you for the compliments! *makes mental note... weeeear morrrrre redddd*

so sweet of you, blonde/brunetteambition 



out.of.habit said:


> ColdComfort and BabyJeep, stunning as usual. Share some of the hotness, ladies!



oh, psh ... the hotness is most DEFINITELY all over this board like some mad plague, i'm telling you ... if indeed i have that quality, i can assure you, i'm only mooching off of others! hahaha alright ... admittingly, i have no idea what i'm talking about at this point.

and thank you so much for the compliment again, outofhabit ... you're always so sweet! i definitely appreciate it. :wubu:

p.s. -- *seconds ashley's request for picture posting, ahemmm* 


... and i'm awful at keeping up with these picture threads because they are sooooo fast-paced, so let me just generally say that the last couple of pages have not only been hilarious, adorable (you couples, you) but haaaawt as well. nice pics, everyone!


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok, quick disclaimer. This is not a recent picture of me though it is of a friend of mine, but I couldn't find the appropriate thread. I wish I had the genius to get in on this though.
So some backstory: Someone in our class started some joke that we are so hardcore, as intelligence people, that we eat cuddly animals for meals. Soooo....lunch is served. 

View attachment n20304813_32680272_1140.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Oct 26, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Ok, quick disclaimer. This is not a recent picture of me though it is of a friend of mine, but I couldn't find the appropriate thread. I wish I had the genius to get in on this though.
> So some backstory: Someone in our class started some joke that we are so hardcore, as intelligence people, that we eat cuddly animals for meals. Soooo....lunch is served.



Uhhh...dammit.: PETA is not gonna like this.


----------



## Gspoon (Oct 26, 2007)

From tonight actually, I was on Skype 






From the other night, It was roughly 3 or 4 in the morning when I took that picture.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 26, 2007)

Gspoon said:


> From tonight actually, I was on Skype
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cute cute cute


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 27, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Ok, quick disclaimer. This is not a recent picture of me though it is of a friend of mine, but I couldn't find the appropriate thread. I wish I had the genius to get in on this though.
> So some backstory: Someone in our class started some joke that we are so hardcore, as intelligence people, that we eat cuddly animals for meals. Soooo....lunch is served.



You no can has cheeseburger.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 27, 2007)

Gspoon can be my cheeseburger


----------



## elle camino (Oct 27, 2007)

if only i could drink in a gorilla mask every night.




well ok i guess i could, actually. 

View attachment gorilla.jpg


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 27, 2007)

elle camino said:


> if only i could drink in a gorilla mask every night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should. VERY fetching.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 27, 2007)

Gspoon said:


> From tonight actually, I was on Skype
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cute.


----------



## Gspoon (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Red (Oct 28, 2007)

elle camino said:


> if only i could drink in a gorilla mask every night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rep for the cleavage!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 28, 2007)

From a much needed diversion last night 

I hate that my face is kinda blury..but eh..you get the intention I think View attachment 29685


View attachment 29686


----------



## mimosa (Oct 28, 2007)

You are so pretty, MM.






MisticalMisty said:


> From a much needed diversion last night
> 
> I hate that my face is kinda blury..but eh..you get the intention I think View attachment 29685
> 
> ...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 28, 2007)

mimosa said:


> You are so pretty, MM.



Thank you  You are too!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 28, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> From a much needed diversion last night
> 
> I hate that my face is kinda blury..but eh..you get the intention I think View attachment 29685
> 
> ...



Damn you! I want your sexy horns. Love the pics Misty. Glad you got to get out and have a night of fun!


----------



## kr7 (Oct 28, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> From a much needed diversion last night
> 
> I hate that my face is kinda blury..but eh..you get the intention I think View attachment 29685
> 
> ...



You are absolutely adorable! You sexy little devil, you! 

Chris


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 28, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Damn you! I want your sexy horns. Love the pics Misty. Glad you got to get out and have a night of fun!



Thanks Sasha  There's a halo that goes with those horns..but I wasn't feeling the least bit angelic last night *Wicked grin*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 28, 2007)

kr7 said:


> You are absolutely adorable! You sexy little devil, you!
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris


----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 28, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> From a much needed diversion last night
> 
> I hate that my face is kinda blury..but eh..you get the intention I think View attachment 29685
> 
> ...



so beautiful as always :wubu:

thanks hun for sharing :happy:


----------



## redhotmarkers (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is a picture of me as Snow White from a fantastic Halloween party that was full of lovely fat girls ~ gotta love Halloween. :kiss2: 

View attachment smallwhite.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 28, 2007)

Yay! The Halloween pics are starting! Misty and RedHot, you two look fantastic!


----------



## DJ_S (Oct 29, 2007)

> MisticalMisty From a much needed diversion last night
> 
> I hate that my face is kinda blury..but eh..you get the intention I think Attachment 29685
> 
> Attachment 29686



Thanks for posting MisticalMisty, your such a sweaty!!


----------



## DJ_S (Oct 29, 2007)

> redhotmarkers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totally Cute Redhotmarkers!!


----------



## Red (Oct 29, 2007)

redhotmarkers said:


> Here is a picture of me as Snow White from a fantastic Halloween party that was full of lovely fat girls ~ gotta love Halloween. :kiss2:



Is it just me or does the guy next to you look a little, erm excited?

You look beautiful by the way, great costume!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Oct 29, 2007)

i havent posted in a while so just wanted to post here and here are some new pics of mine...<br>






<br>


----------



## mimosa (Oct 29, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> i havent posted in a while so just wanted to post here and here are some new pics of mine...<br>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful pics.:bow:


----------



## ssbbwsarehot (Oct 29, 2007)

Phoebe is such a hottie.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 29, 2007)

These were taken on Saturday night. I'm an evil temptress, Carla is a Highway, Jacquie is the Pirate, Erin is Lara Croft and some dude Jacquie knows was dressed as the guy from F.U.B.A.R.. The last picture is definitely my favourite though.. y'know, just hanging out on a Saturday night with Jesus and Hitler... Good times.  

View attachment n812230330_1561615_4492.jpg


View attachment n812230330_1561633_1381.jpg


View attachment n812230330_1561621_6624.jpg


View attachment n812230330_1561661_5311.jpg


View attachment n812230330_1561650_9283.jpg


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Oct 29, 2007)

aww, just wanted to say thank you for the compliments *MIMOSA* and *ssbbwsarehot*. They made my day! thanks once again.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 29, 2007)

Me at Middlefaire.  

View attachment costume.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Oct 29, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Me at Middlefaire.



Hey , Sandie. Didn't you post that pretty pic of you already? IT is nice to see it again. .


----------



## Tracy (Oct 29, 2007)

Me and my son! We just had a blue berry artic rush from dairy queen.

View attachment t & z.jpg


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Oct 29, 2007)

My halloween costume. If you can guess who I am, I'll give you extra brownie points.



Note: Picture cropped because there is someone next to me...dur!  

View attachment dims.JPG


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 29, 2007)

Keanu Reeves - post mortum!!!





ZainTheInsane said:


> My halloween costume. If you can guess who I am, I'll give you extra brownie points.
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Picture cropped because there is someone next to me...dur!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 29, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> My halloween costume. If you can guess who I am, I'll give you extra brownie points.
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Picture cropped because there is someone next to me...dur!




Cool pic, I will take a guess at Edward Scissorhands


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Oct 29, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Keanu Reeves - post mortum!!!



I was asked that one at the party I went to that night...definitely not...and though I'd love to see the man dead, I never have, nor will I ever, portray him in any way if I can avoid it...

nice try though!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Oct 29, 2007)

DUBLINDA said:


> Cool pic, I will take a guess at Edward Scissorhands



Nope...I'll give you a hint, this character is not from a movie...

nice try though!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 29, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Nope...I'll give you a hint, this character is not from a movie...



SID VICIOUS!!!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Oct 29, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> SID VICIOUS!!!



Nope...I honestly have no idea who that is...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 29, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Nope...I honestly have no idea who that is...




OH My God!!!!!!!!!!!:doh:

The Sex Pistols????????????????????????


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Oct 29, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> OH My God!!!!!!!!!!!:doh:
> 
> The Sex Pistols????????????????????????



Still clueless...sorry :doh:


----------



## Isa (Oct 29, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Still clueless...sorry :doh:



Oh the youth of today. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_Pistols


----------



## Isa (Oct 29, 2007)

Tracy said:


> Me and my son! We just had a blue berry artic rush from dairy queen.
> 
> View attachment 29793



That is just so adorable!


----------



## Isa (Oct 29, 2007)

Just a coule of me playing around with the camera.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, you're so beautiful Isa!!!! Love those pics


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 29, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Nope...I honestly have no idea who that is...



Hint:

1. Visit Movie Rental Store
2. Rent "Sid & Nancy"
3. Get snacks for me too!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 29, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Hint:
> 
> 1. Visit Movie Rental Store
> 2. Rent "Sid & Nancy"
> 3. Eat snacks for me too!




He could also read this.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sid_Vicious


****That song Butterfly by Crazy Town refers to "Sid and Nandy"- this is who they meant.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 29, 2007)

Tracy said:


> Me and my son! We just had a blue berry artic rush from dairy queen.



Great picture Tracy


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Oct 29, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Hint:
> 
> 1. Visit Movie Rental Store
> 2. Rent "Sid & Nancy"
> 3. Eat snacks for me too!



lol, I get all of that but the snacks part


----------



## Ash (Oct 29, 2007)

Robert Smith of The Cure? 

If so, you need more eyeliner. Much, much more.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 29, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Robert Smith of The Cure?
> 
> If so, you need more eyeliner. Much, much more.


I was thinking that, too. More lipstick, too.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 29, 2007)

Edward Scissorhands - before hands of scissors.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 29, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> lol, I get all of that but the snacks part



It was supposed to be get snacks for me too - at the store - to go with the movie - but get turned into eat in the post - I suck. Anyhoo, watch the movie.. you can owe me the snacks.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Oct 29, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Robert Smith of The Cure?
> 
> If so, you need more eyeliner. Much, much more.



Nope...not a real character either...this guy doesn't exist in real life.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Oct 29, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Edward Scissorhands - before hands of scissors.



lol, no silly


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Oct 29, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> It was supposed to be get snacks for me too - at the store - to go with the movie - but get turned into eat in the post - I suck. Anyhoo, watch the movie.. you can owe me the snacks.



okay, I owe you snacks...and a belly rub


----------



## Ash (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay, my best guess: Weird-insanely-pale-guy-who-only-exists-in-Zain's-imagination.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 29, 2007)

OK this one is very obtuse but:

Is this a character from the movie - "Children Shouldn't Play With Dead Things."

And if you have seen that movie - extra points from me!!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 29, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> okay, I owe you snacks...and a belly rub



deal and deal.


----------



## Freedumb (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 29, 2007)

Isa said:


> Just a coule of me playing around with the camera.



You look so cute in that first shot.  

Here's me... already posted it in our Halloween thread on Events, but figured I'd drop one off here to be "current".  

View attachment P1040004sm.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 29, 2007)

Boo Bees?


----------



## mimosa (Oct 29, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> You look so cute in that first shot.
> 
> Here's me... already posted it in our Halloween thread on Events, but figured I'd drop one off here to be "current".



Sexy Queen Bee.


----------



## Ash (Oct 29, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> You look so cute in that first shot.
> 
> Here's me... already posted it in our Halloween thread on Events, but figured I'd drop one off here to be "current".



You are so pretty!


----------



## None (Oct 30, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> My halloween costume. If you can guess who I am, I'll give you extra brownie points.
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Picture cropped because there is someone next to me...dur!



Morpheus of Neil Gaiman's Sandman?


----------



## Canadian (Oct 30, 2007)

Me from a week and a half-ago.

I'm wearing a Geoff Sanderson headband, which you have to admit is pretty sweet. If you're not sure who Geoff Sanderson is, and I'm sure you're not, he's a third line winger for the Edmonton Oilers. I love obscure shit like that.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Oct 30, 2007)

None said:


> Morpheus of Neil Gaiman's Sandman?



YES!!!!

Sometimes I wonder how the series can be so popular, and yet so many don't know about it.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Oct 30, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Okay, my best guess: Weird-insanely-pale-guy-who-only-exists-in-Zain's-imagination.



hahha!
no silly...read above ^


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 30, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Boo Bees?





mimosa said:


> Sexy Queen Bee.





Ashley said:


> You are so pretty!



Thanks so much, you lovely people


----------



## None (Oct 30, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> YES!!!!
> 
> Sometimes I wonder how the series can be so popular, and yet so many don't know about it.



No clue my brother, no clue.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 30, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> You look so cute in that first shot.
> 
> Here's me... already posted it in our Halloween thread on Events, but figured I'd drop one off here to be "current".



I love it! Beegirl, but HOT.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 30, 2007)

Canadian said:


> Me from a week and a half-ago.
> 
> I'm wearing a Geoff Sanderson headband, which you have to admit is pretty sweet. If you're not sure who Geoff Sanderson is, and I'm sure you're not, he's a third line winger for the Edmonton Oilers. I love obscure shit like that.





Haha, yes, I actually do know who Geoff Sanderson is. Awesome.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 30, 2007)

(A recent picture of my arm, anyway.)

There are unique challenges to telecommuting for work. This is my co-worker on her favorite patch of real estate on my desk. The jury's still out on whether she causes or prevents Carpal Tunnel Syndrome.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 30, 2007)

Carrie said:


> (A recent picture of my arm, anyway.)
> 
> There are unique challenges to telecommuting for work. This is my co-worker on her favorite patch of real estate on my desk. The jury's still out on whether she causes or prevents Carpal Tunnel Syndrome.



KITTY!:wubu:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2007)

Carrie said:


> (A recent picture of my arm, anyway.)
> 
> There are unique challenges to telecommuting for work. This is my co-worker on her favorite patch of real estate on my desk. The jury's still out on whether she causes or prevents Carpal Tunnel Syndrome.



Aww, kitty is adorable and I love your arm freckles! Isn't it amazing how cats always have to be in the middle of whatever you're doing?

~Punkin


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 30, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Aww, kitty is adorable and I love your arm freckles! Isn't it amazing how cats always have to be in the middle of whatever you're doing?
> 
> ~Punkin



*Good Kitty 
Some animals are amazing. They become in tune with their owners and they always have a second sense as to what is going on. I bet that cat is saying "Get Away From that Keyboard or you will get Carpal Tunnel- Time for a Cat Break!"  :bow: 
*


----------



## Ash (Oct 30, 2007)

Carrie said:


> (A recent picture of my arm, anyway.)



Awww! I need this sort of accessory!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 30, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Awww! I need this sort of accessory!



I think it's cruel how she attaches the cat to her arm.


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 30, 2007)

I <3 Teh Kitteh!


----------



## kr7 (Oct 30, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> .....Sometimes I wonder how the series can be so popular, and yet so many don't know about it.



Says the guy who never heard of the Sex Pistols. 

Chris


----------



## Carrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> KITTY!:wubu:


Right back atcha, says the kitty. 



Punkin1024 said:


> Aww, kitty is adorable and I love your arm freckles! Isn't it amazing how cats always have to be in the middle of whatever you're doing?
> ~Punkin


Well, in fairness, she did write the the first draft of the report I was working on right then. 



tonynyc said:


> *Good Kitty
> Some animals are amazing. They become in tune with their owners and they always have a second sense as to what is going on. I bet that cat is saying "Get Away From that Keyboard or you will get Carpal Tunnel- Time for a Cat Break!"  :bow:
> *


Or, in other words, "MIAAAAAOOOOOWWWW!". 



Ashley said:


> Awww! I need this sort of accessory!


There's more where that came from; come borrow one. 



Santaclear said:


> I think it's cruel how she attaches the cat to her arm.


Duh, it's only velcro. Stupid PETA and their stance on super glue. 



CrankySpice said:


> I <3 Teh Kitteh!


Mom! Kitteh's being a dildo!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 30, 2007)

We took time to go out and enjoy the pretty Fall weather this weekend! 

View attachment DSC_0165.jpg


----------



## Aliena (Oct 30, 2007)

Dh and I got to go to the UK game last Saturday against MS State. Mike (dh) is from MS and even though he's wearing blue, his underwear was burgandy. 

MS-State kicked UK's arse and I was very disappointed, but nontheless, we had a very good time. Ok, an awesome time! We will definitely be getting season tickets next year! 

Gooooooooooooooooooo Caaaattts! 

View attachment UK9mike (600 x 450).jpg


View attachment Uk11halftime (600 x 450).jpg


View attachment Uk12mike (600 x 450).jpg


View attachment Uk8dee (600 x 450).jpg


----------



## jamie (Oct 30, 2007)

Y'all look adorable. Congrats on getting those tickets, they were one of the hottest of the year...hope they can rally back to good this next week.

Great pics!



Aliena said:


> Dh and I got to go to the UK game last Saturday against MS State. Mike (dh) is from MS and even though he's wearing blue, his underwear was burgandy.
> 
> MS-State kicked UK's arse and I was very disappointed, but nontheless, we had a very good time. Ok, an awesome time! We will definitely be getting season tickets next year!
> 
> ...


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 30, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Dh and I got to go to the UK game last Saturday against MS State. Mike (dh) is from MS and even though he's wearing blue, his underwear was burgandy.
> 
> MS-State kicked UK's arse and I was very disappointed, but nontheless, we had a very good time. Ok, an awesome time! We will definitely be getting season tickets next year!
> 
> Gooooooooooooooooooo Caaaattts!




Oh My..... I thought those were Colts colors! :blush:


----------



## elle camino (Oct 30, 2007)

jeep, you are so insanely gorgeous.


----------



## Aliena (Oct 30, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Oh My..... I thought those were Colts colors! :blush:





Heh, now you're talking! 

View attachment peyton manning.jpg
:wubu:



And thank you Miss Jamie! We had a good time, even though it was cold, misty and very windy! Hell, that made it a good time! :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 30, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> We took time to go out and enjoy the pretty Fall weather this weekend!





Jeepers....do you ever manage to take any bad pictures?  

Gorgeous as always


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 30, 2007)

Canadian said:


> Me from a week and a half-ago.
> 
> I'm wearing a Geoff Sanderson headband, which you have to admit is pretty sweet. If you're not sure who Geoff Sanderson is, and I'm sure you're not, he's a third line winger for the Edmonton Oilers. I love obscure shit like that.



Cute!

Go Giants!


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 31, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> These were taken on Saturday night. I'm an evil temptress, Carla is a Highway, Jacquie is the Pirate, Erin is Lara Croft and some dude Jacquie knows was dressed as the guy from F.U.B.A.R.. The last picture is definitely my favourite though.. y'know, just hanging out on a Saturday night with Jesus and Hitler... Good times.



There are two things I notice... one, your horns have lights on them! COOL!

Two... your costume is a perfect reflection of you, you temptress... lol


----------



## ekmanifest (Oct 31, 2007)

Me - today - trying to get a full body shot to send in for my Les Toil drawing. Acceptance is a process, I'm pretty much making myself post it because I am so uncomfortable seeing it. 

View attachment DSC02145.JPG


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 31, 2007)

Ha! I'm posting right behind you, EK! It's a pic of Ava and I hawking her CD "Elephants In My Ears" at the world's greatest coffee shop Central Perk in El Cerrito, CA. Obviously it's a home-away-from-home for me cuz it's flooded with old collectible toys.

OK, all together now....DOH!!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 31, 2007)

elle camino said:


> jeep, you are so insanely gorgeous.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Jeepers....do you ever manage to take any bad pictures?
> 
> Gorgeous as always



:blush:Thank You! I promise, there are _plenty_ of bad pictures! I just post the ones I like! :blush:


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 31, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> Me - today - trying to get a full body shot to send in for my Les Toil drawing. Acceptance is a process, I'm pretty much making myself post it because I am so uncomfortable seeing it.



What a great shirt!!  You look cute as a button!


----------



## Dhaunae (Oct 31, 2007)

Taken today in my halloween gown... please excuse the dark circles, they weren't part of the getup. Oh sweet sleep.. wherefor art thou


----------



## Ash (Oct 31, 2007)

Taken today after work. No makeup. It had all melted off because there is no such thing as temperature control in my office. It either feels like the Antarctic or the Sahara. There is no happy medium. 

View attachment 003.jpg


----------



## Isa (Oct 31, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> Me - today - trying to get a full body shot to send in for my Les Toil drawing. Acceptance is a process, I'm pretty much making myself post it because I am so uncomfortable seeing it.



No need to feel uncomfortable, you're very pretty. Can't wait to see your Toil portrait!


----------



## curvalicious (Nov 1, 2007)

Canadian said:


> Me from a week and a half-ago.
> 
> I'm wearing a Geoff Sanderson headband, which you have to admit is pretty sweet. If you're not sure who Geoff Sanderson is, and I'm sure you're not, he's a third line winger for the Edmonton Oilers. I love obscure shit like that.




you're hella cute!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 1, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> Me - today - trying to get a full body shot to send in for my Les Toil drawing. Acceptance is a process, I'm pretty much making myself post it because I am so uncomfortable seeing it.



Great photo (and I love that shirt)


----------



## ekmanifest (Nov 1, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Great photo (and I love that shirt)



Thanks everyone for the great encouragement. It's funny I can look at all these other women on Dimensions and see how great they look - but harder to apply it to myself. Making strides though.

Got the shirt at alight.com. I'd been getting their e-mails for a long time, but had never ordered anything because I wasn't sure about the quality. LOVE both things I ordered from there more than anything I've bought in a long time.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Nov 1, 2007)

Me, as Amy Winehouse with some pals at a "Wigged Out" Halloween party. 

View attachment Rehab!.jpg


----------



## ekmanifest (Nov 1, 2007)

Great costume!



The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Me, as Amy Winehouse with some pals at a "Wigged Out" Halloween party.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 1, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Me, as Amy Winehouse with some pals at a "Wigged Out" Halloween party.



Wow..... That hair is awesome!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 1, 2007)

Me on a visit to the New Forrest last weekend.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 1, 2007)

Canadian said:


> Me from a week and a half-ago.
> 
> I'm wearing a Geoff Sanderson headband, which you have to admit is pretty sweet. If you're not sure who Geoff Sanderson is, and I'm sure you're not, he's a third line winger for the Edmonton Oilers. I love obscure shit like that.



Mmmmmmm WJ Cerveza with Limes... the only way to go!  Atta boy.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 1, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Me on a visit to the New Forrest last weekend.



Hot _and_ FLEXABLE.. could it be love?!! :smitten:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 1, 2007)

Dhaunae said:


> Taken today in my halloween gown... please excuse the dark circles, they weren't part of the getup. Oh sweet sleep.. wherefor art thou



Pretty pic!


----------



## Isa (Nov 1, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Me, as Amy Winehouse with some pals at a "Wigged Out" Halloween party.




I love it!


----------



## Trisha (Nov 1, 2007)

My most recent picture...taken at my wedding on October 13th! 

View attachment mewedding.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh wow stunning, Trisha!!!


Gorgeous dress, too. Thanks for sharing your special day


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 1, 2007)

Trisha said:


> My most recent picture...taken at my wedding on October 13th!



Oh wow you look lovely!! That dress is gorgeous!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 1, 2007)

Some new ones  - like my new hair cut?
My eyes look very strange in the last one- the lighting and blur combined, I'm guessing  

View attachment smiley 2.JPG


View attachment soft carol.JPG


View attachment big smiley.JPG


View attachment weird eyes.JPG


----------



## Spanky (Nov 1, 2007)

Yay! GEF pix!

Tanks, Babe!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 1, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Some new ones  - like my new hair cut?
> My eyes look very strange in the last one- the lighting and blur combined, I'm guessing



Your hair looks very nice.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Jack and Spanky


----------



## mossystate (Nov 2, 2007)

Green..your hair looks veddy cute!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 2, 2007)

depending how far I hold the camera from me..I look different every time.. 

View attachment mko2.jpg


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 2, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> Me - today - trying to get a full body shot to send in for my Les Toil drawing. Acceptance is a process, I'm pretty much making myself post it because I am so uncomfortable seeing it.



Well it's a beautiful photo, ekmanifest. And also a very nice shirt! You _are_ a beautiful woman!  Hope you do extraordinary on your road to Self Acceptance.



Trisha said:


> My most recent picture...taken at my wedding on October 13th!



Wonderful dress, Trisha!! Absolutely gorgeous.

Also, wonderful contributions Dhaunae, Ashley, Ms. J, Sasha, Greeny, and mossy!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## angel-1 (Nov 2, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> i havent posted in a while so just wanted to post here and here are some new pics of mine...<br>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, my wife gave me permission to say this, DAMN YOU FINE AS HELL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Some new ones  - like my new hair cut?
> My eyes look very strange in the last one- the lighting and blur combined, I'm guessing



Your skin is so milky, your nose is perfect and your eyes! Well, everybody loves them.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Nov 2, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> Me - today - trying to get a full body shot to send in for my Les Toil drawing. Acceptance is a process, I'm pretty much making myself post it because I am so uncomfortable seeing it.



Acceptance IS a process, I'm glad you're taking the steps to accept yourself. Dims is a great place to help you do that! *Big hugs*


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 2, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> Okay, my wife gave me permission to say this, DAMN YOU FINE AS HELL!!!!!!!!!!




A shout out to my good friend latinshygirl for being the beautiful woman that she is! I did not know you had posted those, anus seeds!


----------



## Paw Paw (Nov 2, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Yay! GEF pix!
> 
> Tanks, Babe!



Gorgeus as usual!

Peace,
2P.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Some new ones  - like my new hair cut?
> My eyes look very strange in the last one- the lighting and blur combined, I'm guessing



Ooohhh you're green eyes are positively bewitching! Love it!!! SO pretty! :smitten:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 2, 2007)

Trisha said:


> My most recent picture...taken at my wedding on October 13th!



You look divine! And may I be the first to encourage you to start your own thread and post as many wedding pics as you can because many of us eat this stuff up! 

Congratulations to you and your new hubby!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 2, 2007)

Mossy, FamousLastWords, Paw Paw and BlondeAmbition.....Thanks!

You make my day


----------



## mimosa (Nov 2, 2007)

Finally.....just plain pics of me taken today.:bow: 

View attachment SPmimi.jpg


View attachment mimt.jpg


----------



## Isa (Nov 2, 2007)

Trisha said:


> My most recent picture...taken at my wedding on October 13th!



What a beautiful picture (and dress). You look so happy, congrats.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 3, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Finally.....just plain pics of me taken today.:bow:



Ooh... you look great, Mimi! You have a certain glow around you!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 3, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Ooh... you look great, Mimi! You have a certain glow around you!



Thank you. *hugs*:bow:


----------



## troubadours (Nov 3, 2007)

here's a picture of me and eddie argos from the band art brut!







for some contrast,






here is a [really bad] photo of me and the same dude two summers ago, way back when i was a skinny lil thing. not to mention super tan!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 3, 2007)

I've struggled a LONG time with accepting my size. It's still a daily battle..hating, loving, hating.

This is a set of pictures from my last birthday in August and it's a true respresentation of myself. Not just a face shot, not just from the waist up. I got these from my Mom today who mentioned she had them printed when I talked to her. My first reply? "Do I look like Shrek?" 

It's me and I think I look happy, healthy and somewhat attractive.

The handsome fellow in my pictures is my very cute nephew Max.
















The hard one for me to look at...







One day at a time, eh?


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 3, 2007)

Surly, I think these are my favorite photos of you. Especially the last one. You really do look happy, healthy, and very attractive. I would love to see more like these!


----------



## elle camino (Nov 3, 2007)

surly, understand that there is not one molecule of lip service involved when i say: you look amazing. your skin is to die for, you've got a completely rockin little bod, and most importantly you look _happy_. 
hands down the best pictures of you i've seen.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 3, 2007)

elle camino said:


> surly, understand that there is not one molecule of lip service involved when i say: you look amazing. your skin is to die for, you've got a completely rockin little bod, and most importantly you look _happy_.
> hands down the best pictures of you i've seen.



I agree with Elle....you look like a big-boobed Lady Godiva with that beautiful long hair


----------



## Obesus (Nov 3, 2007)

It has always struck me that you have a very unusual quality and sense of presence....now it dawns on me...you remind me ever so much of the character of Glinda from the original "Marvelous Land of OZ" by L. Frank Baum. This would agree with my general impression of you as a turn-of-the-century personnage, very much at ease in the world of faery and magic and the graceful styles of the Edwardian era! The other association is Maud Gonne, Yeats' lover and one of the early members of the Order of the Golden Dawn....perhaps it twas the new hair cut that cut the Gordian Knot of anamnesis for me! :bow:



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Some new ones  - like my new hair cut?
> My eyes look very strange in the last one- the lighting and blur combined, I'm guessing


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 3, 2007)

Obesus said:


> It has always struck me that you have a very unusual quality and sense of presence....now it dawns on me...you remind me ever so much of the character of Glinda from the original "Marvelous Land of OZ" by L. Frank Baum. This would agree with my general impression of you as a turn-of-the-century personnage, very much at ease in the world of faery and magic and the graceful styles of the Edwardian era! The other association is Maud Gonne, Yeats' lover and one of the early members of the Order of the Golden Dawn....perhaps it twas the new hair cut that cut the Gordian Knot of anamnesis for me! :bow:



Once again, Obesus, you flatter me so greatly :bow:

Funny how you mention Glenda- I consider that to be one of the utmost compliments I could receive. I loved that movie as a girl and bought it for my own daughter - I also gave her a special anniversary addition of the Frank L. Baum book (I read it as a child myself). She was also given Wizard of Oz barbie as well as collectible Oz figures. I even dressed her up as Dorothy one year for Halloween. The Wizard of Oz and Glenda the Good Witch has been a big part of my life and, hence, my daughter's, too. 
In some of my "fairy ramblings" on the net, I do have Glenda in mind. There is also some Tinkerbell and the magic of witches added to the mix. I have always seen witches, fairies, etc. as "empowered women" when I grew up in a time when so many woman were still being portrayed as helpless and mindless dependents (with the exception of Wonder Woman, of course  ). When I needed a "stronger" female role model, I tended to find them in literature...and fantasy. 
Relaxation visualization techniques were used when I was in counseling and, indeed, that "magic bubble" that Glenda always arrived in popped up in one of them. The love of fairies is about a metamorphosis within myself - the person I want to be, the person I might have been and the person I am trying to become.

Astute observation in pegging the Glenda love, Obesus. Thank You so much for your kind and flattering words


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 3, 2007)

Out., Elle and GEF..thank you for the great comments on my pictures, it means a lot. Especially coming from such beautiful women as yourself.


I know it's going to be a life-long struggle but dipping my toe in the water every now and then can only make it a bit easier.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 3, 2007)

Surly you're beautiful! I'm envious of your hair, and yes, you do look happy and healthy. And darn gorgeous, too.


----------



## BeckaBoo (Nov 3, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy - Love the hair, you're super pretty!

Thought i would make a contribution. I'm nosey and love seeing what all you Dimmers look like, so here is a couple of me from this evening...

View attachment IMGP2931.jpg
View attachment bo.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Nov 3, 2007)

BeckaBoo said:


> Green Eyed Fairy - Love the hair, you're super pretty!
> 
> Thought i would make a contribution. I'm nosey and love seeing what all you Dimmers look like, so here is a couple of me from this evening...
> 
> ...



You are beautiful, BB!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 3, 2007)

BeckaBoo said:


> Green Eyed Fairy - Love the hair, you're super pretty!
> 
> Thought i would make a contribution. I'm nosey and love seeing what all you Dimmers look like, so here is a couple of me from this evening...
> 
> ...




Hi BeckaBoo, you are super cute and stunning. hope to see more of you in the future.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 3, 2007)

mimosa said:


> You are beautiful, BB!





DUBLINDA said:


> Hi BeckaBoo, you are super cute and stunning. hope to see more of you in the future.





BeckaBoo said:


> Green Eyed Fairy - Love the hair, you're super pretty!
> 
> Thought i would make a contribution. I'm nosey and love seeing what all you Dimmers look like, so here is a couple of me from this evening...



agreed agreed agreeeeeed ... and i seriously have to second that i love the hair! :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 3, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Surly you're beautiful! I'm envious of your hair, and yes, you do look happy and healthy. And darn gorgeous, too.



Thank you :blush:


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 3, 2007)

troubadours said:


> here's a picture of me and eddie argos from the band art brut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



psh... i don't believe there is a bad photo of you trou ... you're gorgeous in both!


----------



## troubadours (Nov 4, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> psh... i don't believe there is a bad photo of you trou ... you're gorgeous in both!



awwwww sweet words from a sweeeet lady. thanks!


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 4, 2007)

BeckaBoo said:


> Green Eyed Fairy - Love the hair, you're super pretty!
> 
> Thought i would make a contribution. I'm nosey and love seeing what all you Dimmers look like, so here is a couple of me from this evening...
> 
> ...



Absolutley gorgeous Becka!!!


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 4, 2007)

Not the most recent, but I havent posted this one before.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 4, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Not the most recent, but I havent posted this one before.



How YOU doin'?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 4, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Not the most recent, but I havent posted this one before.



Oh, the hotness.....:wubu:


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 4, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> How YOU doin'?



Waiting for that gatorade to kick in! Haha. You likey?


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 4, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh, the hotness.....:wubu:



Aww thanks GEF!


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 4, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> It's me and I think I look happy, healthy and somewhat attractive.



Don't think....KNOW. BTW...somewhat is a serious understatement.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 4, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Don't think....KNOW. BTW...somewhat is a serious understatement.



well said zandoz, i completely agree with you! :bow:

you are absolutely gorgeous *surly*. awesome pictures.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 4, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Not the most recent, but I havent posted this one before.



a little bit of this: :blink:

a little bit of that: :smitten:

with a side of this: 

and, uh: :wubu:


----------



## vermillion (Nov 4, 2007)

heres one of me stealing my guitarists hat and being a ham for the cam...

this was from a shoot for my band... 

View attachment soulapart3.jpg


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 4, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Waiting for that gatorade to kick in! Haha. You likey?



Damn straight!  

Which flavour did you get?


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 4, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Don't think....KNOW. BTW...somewhat is a serious understatement.




I'm working on the _know_ part.

And thank you.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 4, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> well said zandoz, i completely agree with you! :bow:
> 
> you are absolutely gorgeous *surly*. awesome pictures.




Awww, thanks. :blush: I was thinking how much I wish I looked like YOU! Such a beautiful girl you are.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 4, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Not the most recent, but I havent posted this one before.



You do have the most gorgeous eyes...


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 4, 2007)

vermillion said:


> heres one of me stealing my guitarists hat and being a ham for the cam...
> 
> this was from a shoot for my band...



cool pic! love the pout


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 4, 2007)

vermillion said:


> heres one of me stealing my guitarists hat and being a ham for the cam...
> 
> this was from a shoot for my band...



Adorable...


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 4, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> a little bit of this: :blink:
> 
> a little bit of that: :smitten:
> 
> ...



Haha, I love creative posts. Seriously though, thanks cold comfort!


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 4, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> You do have the most gorgeous eyes...



Thank you Surly, I really appreciate the compliment.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 4, 2007)

vermillion said:


> heres one of me stealing my guitarists hat and being a ham for the cam...
> 
> this was from a shoot for my band...



Oh wow..I love this shot and the black and white!!! Great photo indeed


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 4, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Damn straight!
> 
> Which flavour did you get?



I totally missed this Michelle. Gatorade rain, berry flavor! Any of the rain flavors are good though.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 4, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> I totally missed this Michelle. Gatorade rain, berry flavor! Any of the rain flavors are good though.



agreed, i only like the rain flavors! and nice picture sir!


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 4, 2007)

supersoup said:


> agreed, i only like the rain flavors! and nice picture sir!



Thanks soup, and yeah rain is where its at. :eat2:


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 4, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> I totally missed this Michelle. Gatorade rain, berry flavor! Any of the rain flavors are good though.



Hmm.. I don't believe I've ever tried the Rain flavours.


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 5, 2007)

vermillion said:


> heres one of me stealing my guitarists hat and being a ham for the cam...
> 
> this was from a shoot for my band...




Very rock and roll. Excellent photo!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 5, 2007)

hello there again! i just took these pics this weekend. And thought i would post them since they are recent. Im all dressed up because i went to my grandfathers 77th b-day bash! had a great time and i think i can see it in my face in these pic..lol!


<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a362/phoeberocha/lovelinesssss.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a362/phoeberocha/lovelyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 5, 2007)

i have a question. Can anyone tell me why the pictures are not coming out when i post them? it doesnt seem to work. help please!


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 5, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> i have a question. Can anyone tell me why the pictures are not coming out when i post them? it doesnt seem to work. help please!



It looks like you copied the html tags on photobucket rather than the img tags.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 5, 2007)

oh, ok i see...well then let me try again...oh and thank you!


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 5, 2007)

vermillion said:


> heres one of me stealing my guitarists hat and being a ham for the cam...
> 
> this was from a shoot for my band...



VEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! well if it ain't 1/3 of my lesbian threesome. can i just say that that picture is just hands down awesome? not only are you looking gorgeous per usual -- but the hat AND the attitude are just awesome. i love the photo! :wubu:

and best of luck with your musical endeavors!


----------



## Tad (Nov 5, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> It's me and I think I look happy, healthy and somewhat attractive.
> 
> ............
> 
> The hard one for me to look at...



Funny, I find it extremely easy to look at  Seriously, talk about curves in all the all the right places, and yes looking happy, healthy, and attractive. 

Oh wait, now I get it--it is hard for you to look at because it totally belies your user name, right? You don't look like you have a surly bone in your body in that pic *L*

So anyway, I think you should get more full body pics taken, and post them here. It will be good for us. I mean you. Definately, good for you, and I'm saying this purely out of concern your trip down the road to self-acceptance, not being self-serving at all, nope, not me 

You believe me, don't you? :doh:

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 5, 2007)

edx said:


> Funny, I find it extremely easy to look at  Seriously, talk about curves in all the all the right places, and yes looking happy, healthy, and attractive.
> 
> Oh wait, now I get it--it is hard for you to look at because it totally belies your user name, right? You don't look like you have a surly bone in your body in that pic *L*
> 
> ...



I believe you, sorta. 

Thanks so much. For the first time in my life looking at my picture doesn't make me want to break out in a flood of tears. You're all amazing.

Tina


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 5, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> oh, ok i see...well then let me try again...oh and thank you!



She's just plain beautiful, isn't she folks?


----------



## vermillion (Nov 6, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> cool pic! love the pout



hehe ty
my guitarist would say im a pouty bitch!


----------



## vermillion (Nov 6, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Adorable...




thanks dood
i try


----------



## vermillion (Nov 6, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh wow..I love this shot and the black and white!!! Great photo indeed




ty doll...
i really liked this one too
it's almost candid considering we actually didnt pose
i was just being a ham
lol


----------



## vermillion (Nov 6, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Very rock and roll. Excellent photo!



thanks
lol
props to the photographer


----------



## vermillion (Nov 6, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> VEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! well if it ain't 1/3 of my lesbian threesome. can i just say that that picture is just hands down awesome? not only are you looking gorgeous per usual -- but the hat AND the attitude are just awesome. i love the photo! :wubu:
> 
> and best of luck with your musical endeavors!



any compliments on photos from you is like a compliment from Jesus himself considering how many ridiculously beautiful pictures you take....
seriously my lesbian love...
thank you!


----------



## Friday (Nov 6, 2007)

You're beautiful Surly.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 7, 2007)

Mind if I refresh this thread with a chick in fresh threads? Here's Ava taken with my humble little Sony Cybershot 5.1 (and I only used 3.0 of them little megapixels!).

**** Photo posted without consent. Removed by request of model.


----------



## AVAcado (Nov 7, 2007)

I do believe the heading is "Recent Picture of YOU" Les!
Last I knew you weren't sporting a cleavage-showing red velvet dress and pumps, though that might be an interesting night! :batting:

You know it's only reasonable that I delve into my secret folder of pictures of you and post one here for all to see.
Mmmmmmmmm, which one to choose! 
Or, just beware my picture taking. 
Who knows what new private moment I may capture of you and post! :smitten:

I think you went a little wild with the photo-shop wand!!!!!!!!

Nice suprise Les :kiss2:


----------



## Tina (Nov 7, 2007)

Heh. Is that a whip on the bed?





Ava, you're so pretty. 

I confess, I'd be very interested in seeing Lester in that outfit, though. It's a look I've never seen on him.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 7, 2007)

Friday said:


> You're beautiful Surly.



Thank you. :bow:


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 7, 2007)

AVAcado said:


> I think you went a little wild with the photo-shop wand!!!!!!!!




The only Photoshop magic I cast upon that photo was blacking out a few storage boxes behind you. The rest is pure untouched Scofield loveliness.

And Tina-Weena, I'd love for all of us to get together so's I could get a pic of you and Ava together. That would be a TRUE cheekbone fest of splendor.


----------



## Tina (Nov 7, 2007)

That would be purely lovely, Brian. Never did get to meet the beautiful Ava. I never give up hope for future meetings. 

Surly, it's funny how we see ourselves one way, when others see something else. You are beautiful. No two ways about it.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 7, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> oh, ok i see...well then let me try again...oh and thank you!



Wowsers girl! You are SMOKIN' HOT! :smitten:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 7, 2007)

thank you........BlondeAmbition. You are quite beautiful yourself.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Nov 8, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Not the most recent, but I havent posted this one before.



Awww JMCGB I love pics of you!


----------



## johnnny2005 (Nov 8, 2007)

Beautiful pics Phoebe!(Latinshygirl92377),you look great


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 8, 2007)

Famouslastwords said:


> Awww JMCGB I love pics of you!



Thanks Famouslastwords.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow.............great pics! Here is my most recent (poor camera phone quality) from yesterday after cutting my hair!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wheee! Kinda boring, but not too bad for an old lady! Hugs, Kara 

View attachment 1108071827b.jpg


View attachment 1108071827a.jpg


View attachment 1108071826.jpg


----------



## SummerG (Nov 9, 2007)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Wow.............great pics! Here is my most recent (poor camera phone quality) from yesterday after cutting my hair!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wheee! Kinda boring, but not too bad for an old lady! Hugs, Kara



Beautiful new haircut! It suits you!


----------



## GoddessNoir (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 9, 2007)

Annnnnnnnnnnnnd..........here is one of my lovely daughter taken in my backyard!
Proud Mom once again! Hugs, Kara 

View attachment melissa-today.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Nov 9, 2007)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Wow.............great pics! Here is my most recent (poor camera phone quality) from yesterday after cutting my hair!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wheee! Kinda boring, but not too bad for an old lady! Hugs, Kara



You are a cutie pie.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 9, 2007)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Wow.............great pics! Here is my most recent (poor camera phone quality) from yesterday after cutting my hair!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wheee! Kinda boring, but not too bad for an old lady! Hugs, Kara



cute haircut!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 10, 2007)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Annnnnnnnnnnnnd..........here is one of my lovely daughter taken in my backyard!
> Proud Mom once again! Hugs, Kara



Wow Kara, that is a super cute new hair cut, and your daughter is beautiful. She has inherited your good looks. :kiss2:


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 10, 2007)

GoddessNoir said:


>



very pretty!


----------



## bexy (Nov 11, 2007)

*another one of me at last nites sing a long rocky horror show woooooo!

bexy xo*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 11, 2007)

I luv my new tankini top! Who knew. splashy-splashy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 11, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I luv my new tankini top! Who knew. splashy-splashy





OoOOoOoo I love it, too! Looking good, Liz


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 11, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I luv my new tankini top! Who knew. splashy-splashy



Oh LIZ, I love it. Hot stuff! 
So... where'd you get it? Huh? Huh?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 11, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Oh LIZ, I love it. Hot stuff!
> So... where'd you get it? Huh? Huh?



JooooUoooooNONia!!! On sale, baby!!! Oh so on sale


----------



## Paul (Nov 11, 2007)

Here is one taken about one week ago and no I am not sitting where you think I am! lol






Paul.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 11, 2007)

Paul said:


> Here is one taken about one week ago and no I am not sitting where you think I am! lol



You look like you're on the right in the pic. Is this some optical illusion?


----------



## Suze (Nov 11, 2007)

Paul said:


> Here is one taken about one week ago and no I am not sitting where you think I am! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For some reason, that comment make me laugh really hard for about 1 minute.


----------



## AVAcado (Nov 12, 2007)

"Heh. Is that a whip on the bed? 

I confess, I'd be very interested in seeing Lester in that outfit, though. It's a look I've never seen on him."

Hey Tina,

Thanks for the sweetness.
And, uh, regarding the alleged whip on the bed, er, uh....mmmmmm.
I don't see a whip; what whip?
IF there is one I'm sure Les photoshopped it on the bed!!

I look forward to meeting you sometime Tina!
And I'll insist Les wear something red and velvety...Yummmm. :eat2:


----------



## AVAcado (Nov 12, 2007)

Latinshygirl, you are GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 12, 2007)

Pictures of our family beach outing. 

View attachment beach1.jpg


View attachment beach2.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Nov 12, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Pictures of our family beach outing.



Que bonita familia!:wubu:


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 12, 2007)

The latest pictures from our Girl's Night Out: Enjoy!

*Note: I'm spinning in the one picture and then laughing about it in the other.  

View attachment n741282149_432327_969.jpg


View attachment n741282149_432347_7315.jpg


View attachment n741282149_432337_4054.jpg


View attachment n741282149_432338_4370.jpg


View attachment n741282149_432357_930.jpg


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 12, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Pictures of our family beach outing.



Aww your daughter is SO cute!


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 12, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> The latest pictures from our Girl's Night Out: Enjoy!
> 
> *Note: I'm spinning in the one picture and then laughing about it in the other.



Love your smile Michelle!!!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 12, 2007)

thank you !...........AVAcado. and may i say that blondeambition looks beautiful.......


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 12, 2007)

You guys are an interesting bunch.
A lot of you ladies are very pretty.

Anywho, never posted my picture here so I'll just post a few.

From like 6 months ago





About 5 months ago





Like 2 months ago





Be gentle.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 12, 2007)

you are rather cute miss serenade, and that looks like the necklace from the lord of the rings.

A+++++.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 12, 2007)

It is. :blush:

I'm a gigantic nerd. It can get pretty scary sometimes.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 12, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Love your smile Michelle!!!



Awww thanks Jake. 



latinshygirl92377 said:


> and may i say that blondeambition looks beautiful.......



You're too kind *latinshygirl92377*, thanks hun. :kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Pictures of our family beach outing.


You have the sweetest looking little girl Stan 
Beautiful family- looks like a wonderful day of fun 




@ Blond Ambition- you are just so gorgeous with a breath-taking smile Lady


----------



## supersoup (Nov 12, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> It is. :blush:
> 
> I'm a gigantic nerd. It can get pretty scary sometimes.



you are NOT a nerd!! where did you get it?! i've wanted one forever!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 12, 2007)

supersoup said:


> you are NOT a nerd!! where did you get it?! i've wanted one forever!



One of my best friends bought it for me. She got it online, I think. I can ask her the next time I see her if you like.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Nov 12, 2007)

wearing all of my tv makeup... 

View attachment cali 07 548.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Nov 12, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> One of my best friends bought it for me. She got it online, I think. I can ask her the next time I see her if you like.



yes'm!! it's so bright. rad to the max!

http://tinyurl.com/5uxuw

i found that one, but yours seems lovelier.

yay for lotr!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 12, 2007)

supersoup said:


> yes'm!! it's so bright. rad to the max!
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/5uxuw
> 
> ...



Okey dokey! I'll ask her and get back to you, hun! =)

And I double that yay for lotr!


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 13, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> The latest pictures from our Girl's Night Out: Enjoy!
> 
> *Note: I'm spinning in the one picture and then laughing about it in the other.



Spinnin' them rims? That's how you do! 

You look great, Shelly. Like always, of course! BTW, you should totally get to know Phoebe (latinshygirl92377). She's a really great person, and a really great friend, too! But she's can't be your best friend... that honor goes to me...


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 13, 2007)

aww,.....:blush:...thank you Lloyd! You are soo sweet! hugs!


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 13, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Que bonita familia!:wubu:


Gracias, señora Mimosa! 



BlondeAmbition said:


> Aww your daughter is SO cute!


Thanks BlondAmbition! Beautiful pictures, you gals look like you had fun!



Wonderful pictures Sweet_Serenade!


Beautiful picture Lipmixgirl, I look forward to seeing you on TV!






Stan


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 13, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> The latest pictures from our Girl's Night Out: Enjoy!
> 
> *Note: I'm spinning in the one picture and then laughing about it in the other.


You look like a whole lotta fun to go out partying with girl. When do you plan on visiting the west coast? hehe


Sweet_Serenade said:


> You guys are an interesting bunch.
> A lot of you ladies are very pretty.
> 
> Anywho, never posted my picture here so I'll just post a few.
> ...


Im going to agree with Soup here. Nothing wrong with being a LOTR nerd. Loud and proud right here! PS... Love your pics hun. Truely beautiful.


----------



## James (Nov 13, 2007)

from a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## James (Nov 13, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> The latest pictures from our Girl's Night Out: Enjoy!
> 
> *Note: I'm spinning in the one picture and then laughing about it in the other.



you.... 

are damn cute... 

I foresee a long line of FA suitors (if there isn't one already!)


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 13, 2007)

Thank you Stan and Sasha! :wubu:
I feel all warm and squishy inside now.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 13, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Spinnin' them rims? That's how you do!
> 
> You look great, Shelly. Like always, of course! BTW, you should totally get to know Phoebe (latinshygirl92377). She's a really great person, and a really great friend, too! But she's can't be your best friend... that honor goes to me...



Thank you *bmann0413*, that was such a sweet thing to say about your friend. 





fa_man_stan said:


> Thanks BlondAmbition! Beautiful pictures, you gals look like you had fun!
> 
> Stan



We really did! Thanks *Stan*. 



BigCutieSasha said:


> You look like a whole lotta fun to go out partying with girl. When do you plan on visiting the west coast? hehe



Hahaha thanks hun, we have a good time together. 

Wow.. could you imagine all the trouble you and I would get into?! Just the pictures alone would be INSANE!! 



James said:


> you....
> 
> are damn cute...
> 
> I foresee a long line of FA suitors (if there isn't one already!)



Hahaha, thanks *James*. :kiss2:

*fingers crossed*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 13, 2007)

Okay, promise not to laugh. Here's my Halloween costume (at least, a headshot. For some reason my boss didn't take any full body shots). 

Alright, you can laugh. As long as you admit it was a cute costume afterwards. You know, provided you actually think that!

View attachment Costume-Devil.jpg


----------



## Suze (Nov 13, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> It is. :blush:
> 
> I'm a gigantic nerd. It can get pretty scary sometimes.



but you like regina spektor so it's aaaall good


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 13, 2007)

susieQ said:


> but you like regina spektor so it's aaaall good



Yay! Another Regina fan! 
This forum is too awesome.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 13, 2007)

I took a bunch of pictures to prove what an amazing...*girl* my sister is. She made my normally straight hair super curly just by using a special hair dryer attachment. Something about diffusing. I don't get it. [insert hippie reference here]. AMAZING











Okay, I think I've posted enough non-fat-girl-angle photos to get my fat girl wings, no?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 13, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I took a bunch of pictures to prove what an amazing...*girl* my sister is. She made my normally straight hair super curly just by using a special hair dryer attachment. Something about diffusing. I don't get it. [insert hippie reference here]. AMAZING
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You look beautiful 

and this fairy is granting you your fat girl wings right now


----------



## mimosa (Nov 13, 2007)

El amor de mi vida.....

View attachment Seth.jpg


My son and I.....

View attachment Mimi&Seth.jpg


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 13, 2007)

You have beautiful hair....activistfatgirl . I use a flat iron to straighten mine because its so wavy, but, i love the way yours looks here! Very nice!


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 13, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Pictures of our family beach outing.



Photos of your family simply melt me. I really like these a lot, though. Might be my favorites of all of you!



BlondeAmbition said:


> The latest pictures from our Girl's Night Out: Enjoy!



You always _always_ look gorgeous, and having the time of your life! How DO you pull that off?



Sweet_Serenade said:


> You guys are an interesting bunch.
> A lot of you ladies are very pretty.
> 
> Anywho, never posted my picture here so I'll just post a few.
> ...



Be gentle? Oh honey, you're beautiful. Gentle is the only option. 



lipmixgirl said:


> wearing all of my tv makeup...



*rawr!*

Hello, Hotness.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 14, 2007)

And seeing as I've not posted a pic in this thread, I really have no say, but...

The last "Recent Picture" thread topped out in the 720s or so... this one is somewhere over 800. Might be time to spawn a new one. 

Mods? What say you?

-Rusty
(who thinks we've got a whole bunch of good-lookin' folks here...)


----------



## Knyghtmare (Nov 14, 2007)

cold comfort said:


>



I know this is pretty far back in the thread, but... Wow. :shocked:


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice picture of you James. I hope you two are having a good time together!

BBMe, whether a head shot, or full legnth, always very beautiful. Looks like you had fun on Halloween!

AFG, very beautiful pictures of you! Your sister did a wonderful job on your hair!

Mimi, your son is a great looking kid, beautiful picture of you both!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You have the sweetest looking little girl Stan
> Beautiful family- looks like a wonderful day of fun
> ...


Thanks GEF, they just left this afternoon. My sister really wanted to see the beach again (they live in central Texas...) We had a very afternoon, my brother-in-law took the pictures.





out.of.habit said:


> Photos of your family simply melt me. I really like these a lot, though. Might be my favorites of all of you!
> ...


Thanks for the complement Out.of.habit! The cloud cover and defuse sunlight made perfect conditions for taking pictures. Also the tide was low so the sand where we were walking had a sheen to it.


Here are a few more pictures... 

View attachment beach01.jpg


View attachment beach02.jpg


View attachment beach03.jpg


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 14, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Be gentle? Oh honey, you're beautiful. Gentle is the only option.



Awww! Thank you! I love how nice you guys are! :wubu:

And I agree Cold Comfort is gorgeousness!


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 14, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> You always _always_ look gorgeous, and having the time of your life! How DO you pull that off?



Thanks *out.of.habit*: Just add four best friends, a bottle or red wine, a little bit of lip gloss and let the good times roll!

Hmmmm. Did that sound sorta dirty to you too? 






Maybe I meant it to.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 14, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, promise not to laugh. Here's my Halloween costume (at least, a headshot. For some reason my boss didn't take any full body shots).
> 
> Alright, you can laugh. As long as you admit it was a cute costume afterwards. You know, provided you actually think that!
> 
> View attachment 30667




*BigBeautifulMe* You look absolutely adorable in your little horns! An your smile could melt an iceberg! :kiss2:


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 14, 2007)

Here are a few more pictures...[/QUOTE]


Great pictures Stan. Its easy for us West and East coasters to take the beach and ocean for granted. Looks like you and the family had a great time.


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 14, 2007)

Just a few more pics. First is from my neices 3rd bday party. Helping her fish in the swimming pool, haha. Second is from a couple years ago in Florida with my dog Haley and the third is the least recent, but a certain someone on here wanted to see an open mouth smile and this is the best I can do until I get a new camera. Enjoy!!!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 14, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Just a few more pics. First is from my neices 3rd bday party. Helping her fish in the swimming pool, haha. Second is from a couple years ago in Florida with my dog Haley and the third is the least recent, but a certain someone on here wanted to see an open mouth smile and this is the best I can do until I get a new camera. Enjoy!!!



Nice pics. My favorite is the one with you and your dog. :smitten:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 14, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, promise not to laugh. Here's my Halloween costume (at least, a headshot. For some reason my boss didn't take any full body shots).



you loook so cute!



activistfatgirl said:


> I took a bunch of pictures to prove what an amazing...*girl* my sister is. She made my normally straight hair super curly just by using a special hair dryer attachment. Something about diffusing. I don't get it. [insert hippie reference here]. AMAZING
> Okay, I think I've posted enough non-fat-girl-angle photos to get my fat girl wings, no?



dang, T, your hair has gotten so long! you look really luvly. 

[these wings...is it like a Girl Scout ceremony? We 'fly up'? ]


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 14, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Great pictures Stan. Its easy for us West and East coasters to take the beach and ocean for granted. Looks like you and the family had a great time.



Thank you sir. Great pictures yourself, you have a beautiful daughter, and friendly looking dog.


Stan


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 14, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Just a few more pics. First is from my neices 3rd bday party. Helping her fish in the swimming pool, haha. Second is from a couple years ago in Florida with my dog Haley and the third is the least recent, but a certain someone on here wanted to see an open mouth smile and this is the best I can do until I get a new camera. Enjoy!!!



your dog is gorgeous (you're pretty cute too)


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 14, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Thank you sir. Great pictures yourself, you have a beautiful daughter, and friendly looking dog.
> 
> 
> Stan



Thanks Stan. While she does have my eyes, that is my niece in the pic. No worries on the confusion though. My dog is very friendly, actually all German shorthairs are very loving dogs. Love to be close to or touching someone all the time.


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 14, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> your dog is gorgeous (you're pretty cute too)



Why thank you Surly. I always get compliments on Haley(my dog). Def a proud papa here.


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 14, 2007)

I somehow missed an entire page of photos yesterday! 



James said:


> from a couple of weeks ago...



That's quite the handsome and smoldering about-to-laugh look. I like it. 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, promise not to laugh. Here's my Halloween costume (at least, a headshot. For some reason my boss didn't take any full body shots).
> 
> Alright, you can laugh. As long as you admit it was a cute costume afterwards. You know, provided you actually think that!



Sweetie, you don't need devil's horns to be hot. Just sayin'. :smitten:



activistfatgirl said:


> I took a bunch of pictures to prove what an amazing...*girl* my sister is. She made my normally straight hair super curly just by using a special hair dryer attachment. Something about diffusing. I don't get it. [insert hippie reference here]. AMAZING
> 
> Okay, I think I've posted enough non-fat-girl-angle photos to get my fat girl wings, no?



You're so lovely, I don't even know where to begin. Your hair looks great like that too. That really makes me want to get something different done with mine. What a muse you are. 



mimosa said:


> El amor de mi vida.....
> 
> My son and I.....



Oh Mimi, I love these photos. He's as handsome as you are pretty! (Which is very very much so!)


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 14, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Thanks *out.of.habit*: Just add four best friends, a bottle or red wine, a little bit of lip gloss and let the good times roll!
> 
> Hmmmm. Did that sound sorta dirty to you too?
> 
> ...



We count on things like that sounding dirty. It keeps us going during painful times of appropriate cleanliness.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks so much out.of.habit.  *hugs*


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 14, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Thanks so much out.of.habit.  *hugs*



(((((Mimi!)))))


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 15, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Just a few more pics. First is from my neices 3rd bday party. Helping her fish in the swimming pool, haha. Second is from a couple years ago in Florida with my dog Haley and the third is the least recent, but a certain someone on here wanted to see an open mouth smile and this is the best I can do until I get a new camera. Enjoy!!!



Heyyyyy you promised teeth! 

I'm fairly certain that you did not have a full set at that point in time. 

Sneeeeeeaky.


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 15, 2007)

I am hoping to get my hair cut tomorrow*. So I should have "before and after" available. Lets see if I can find the camera!

*This will be the first time I have paid to get my hair cut by a "professional" in years.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 15, 2007)

hello recent picture of you thread, my old nemesis

at long last we meet again

we settle this now


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 15, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Heyyyyy you promised teeth!
> 
> I'm fairly certain that you did not have a full set at that point in time.
> 
> Sneeeeeeaky.



I fear you are underestimating my sneakiness, haha! I told you it wasnt want you were expecting, lol. Just be patient, you will get what you want.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Recent pics of me on my birthday *


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 15, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> hello recent picture of you thread, my old nemesis
> 
> at long last we meet again
> 
> we settle this now



I love your picture... very cute he he


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 15, 2007)

I got cake on my head but dont call me a cake head !


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 15, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> *Recent pics of me on my birthday *



you are SO frickin' adorable, autymn! looks like you had a blast :happy:

and i have no idea how long ago that was, but happy belated!


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 15, 2007)

Knyghtmare said:


> I know this is pretty far back in the thread, but... Wow. :shocked:



WHOA! hahaha, damn straight that was a little far back! admittingly, i haven't been keeping on top of this thread very well lately, and when i went to catch up on all of the cute/gorgeous/awesome photos lately - i was toootally thrown off when i was scrolling down and caught my silly ass face in there! hahaha but thank you so much knyght! very, very kind of you - and after digging in there too. must be the green chucks, eh? 

thanks again 



Sweet_Serenade said:


> Awww! Thank you! I love how nice you guys are! :wubu:
> 
> And I agree Cold Comfort is gorgeousness!



aw, thank ya so much sweet! and if i may say, you are so beautiful! love the lotr necklace, by the by. nothing to feel nerdy about! and your taste in music, based solely on avatar alone: amazing! and welcome! :wubu:

oh, and i must go here...

i just have to say that between this ...



fa_man_stan said:


> The cloud cover and defuse sunlight made perfect conditions for taking pictures. Also the tide was low so the sand where we were walking had a sheen to it.
> 
> Here are a few more pictures...




THIS...


JMCGB said:


> Just a few more pics. First is from my neices 3rd bday party. Helping her fish in the swimming pool, haha. Second is from a couple years ago in Florida with my dog Haley and the third is the least recent, but a certain someone on here wanted to see an open mouth smile and this is the best I can do until I get a new camera. Enjoy!!!



AAAAAAND *THIS...*


mimosa said:


> El amor de mi vida.....
> 
> My son and I.....



there has been a serious overload of cuteness/awesomeness in the past couple of pages. stan, jake and mimsss, your family pictures are absolutely adorable and so loving! very, very, very cool stuff.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 15, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> you are SO frickin' adorable, autymn! looks like you had a blast :happy:
> 
> and i have no idea how long ago that was, but happy belated!



it was this 10th of nov <333 and thanks!!!!!!1


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 15, 2007)

You want family pictures? How about this one of me and my nieces? 

View attachment meandtwins.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 15, 2007)

busted chowing on a fry in the Hard Rock Cafe at Pier 39 in September


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 15, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> I am hoping to get my hair cut tomorrow*. So I should have "before and after" available. Lets see if I can find the camera!
> 
> *This will be the first time I have paid to get my hair cut by a "professional" in years.



Please do share!  



mfdoom said:


> hello recent picture of you thread, my old nemesis
> 
> at long last we meet again
> 
> we settle this now



Okay, you win. Damn thread should back off if it knows what's good for it.
Mmmhmmm.



CravInTheCurves88 said:


> *Recent pics of me on my birthday *



Happy Birthday, Adorable One!



BigBellySSBBW said:


> busted chowing on a fry in the Hard Rock Cafe at Pier 39 in September



It's all good, D. We like fries, and we loooove you, Cutie.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 15, 2007)

As always, CC.....thanks. You are a doll.:kiss2:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 15, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> *Recent pics of me on my birthday *



Very cute!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 15, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> You want family pictures? How about this one of me and my nieces?




Oh wow... too cute! Awesome pic


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 15, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> busted chowing on a fry in the Hard Rock Cafe at Pier 39 in September



Gawd, I'm glad you explained it was a fry because I first thought you must have been drinking tequila....... :blink: :doh:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 16, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> You want family pictures? How about this one of me and my nieces?


hey, hey, you and your neices look adorable! nice smile bmann0413!


----------



## fatish (Nov 16, 2007)

in love


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> alright, i'm on what i like to call a slightly delayed roll. i'm kind of cheating, because this was actually two fridays ago, after my co-ed softball team just won the league tournament. queen's "we are the champions" was excessively played that night.
> 
> me and two of the most competitive boys you'll ever get on the same team. my brother, john, to the right and long-time friend, john, to the left.
> 
> ...


you are Beautiful!!!!!!!! <3333333333333333


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Very cute!



Thank you Oodlez <3333333333


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 16, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> you are Beautiful!!!!!!!! <3333333333333333



awww, thank you so much autymn!!!


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> awww, thank you so much autymn!!!



Your very welcome  hehe <3


----------



## elle camino (Nov 16, 2007)

update! i still have a head. 

View attachment ben1.jpg


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

elle camino said:


> update! i still have a head.



pretty


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 16, 2007)

elle camino said:


> update! i still have a head.



And also a spider necklace!

Semper Spider Necklace.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 16, 2007)

ahahaha i love you.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 16, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> aw, thank ya so much sweet! and if i may say, you are so beautiful! love the lotr necklace, by the by. nothing to feel nerdy about! and your taste in music, based solely on avatar alone: amazing! and welcome! :wubu:



Thank you gorgeous!
And yaaaay! Another Regina fan! <33333

My music taste is super varied too, I'm nerdy about many things, but music the most!

Edit, also, it totally hasn't been said enough, Autymn, you're absolutely adorable!


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Nov 16, 2007)

> Recent pics of me on my birthday



Happy Belated Birthday Crav!!! 

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Nov 16, 2007)

> The latest pictures from our Girl's Night Out: Enjoy!
> 
> *Note: I'm spinning in the one picture and then laughing about it in the other.



Nice pics BA!!!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 17, 2007)

stuffedbellylover said:


> Nice pics BA!!!
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Chris



Thank you Chris!


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 17, 2007)

Actually I have no idea why I took this photo, but for some reason I thought it would be cool to drive 20 mins over the border to Ohio (to play some disc golf!). Granted, the photo was taken from a cell phone, so the resolution is teeerible and everything is utterly out-of-whack. However, perhaps my awesome hat (which, given that it was only 37 out was waaaay too warm), is visible, though it can be somewhat confused for flowing blonde locks, and as such I'm a fan. Haha, cheers! 

View attachment 111607_15281.jpg


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 17, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Actually I have no idea why I took this photo, but for some reason I thought it would be cool to drive 20 mins over the border to Ohio (to play some disc golf!)...



Or you are stalking cold comfort?


----------



## mimosa (Nov 17, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Actually I have no idea why I took this photo, but for some reason I thought it would be cool to drive 20 mins over the border to Ohio (to play some disc golf!). Granted, the photo was taken from a cell phone, so the resolution is teeerible and everything is utterly out-of-whack. However, perhaps my awesome hat (which, given that it was only 37 out was waaaay too warm), is visible, though it can be somewhat confused for flowing blonde locks, and as such I'm a fan. Haha, cheers!



This pic makes me smile for some reason.


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 17, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Or you are stalking cold comfort?



Woah woah woah there lady! Haha, no really there is a kick-ass disc golf course in Ashtabula (even though they don't have a Taco Bell, but that's another story), and I definitely almost lost two discs in Lake Erie. Crap it was windy, not McMurdo windy, but still windy. But it was hilarious watching my friend from FLA constantly remark that temperatures of 35-40 degrees were "freezing." Hahaha, no -40 is freezing (I know this, Iqaluit is cold in Feb/March), so suck it up! Also, if you've seen the pictures I take when I go new places, yeah, I generally look like clown (ahem, Antarctica, New Zealand, umm....Erie, Pennsylvania. No border is immune!).

Also, Cleveland is twice as far from Erie as Ashtablua, so ha! 

Why am I responding to this? Somehow it seems there's a Chuck Norris quote that applies here, but I can't seem to think of it....

Now way to interrupt me from my Die Hard thesis!



mimosa said:


> This pic makes me smile for some reason.



Hahaha, well thanks. I wish it had some better resolution! I was just trying to get away with being marginally justified in wearing that hat again!


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 17, 2007)

And for the record, more photos of 'the hat' in action.
Now, normally I am not so uppity about this hat, but I love it so and my mates and I have been drinking a tad. Sooo...more of 'the hat' (note the, I'm-too-cool-to-know-I'm-on-camera-sneer in the first photo):

Edit: Sorry for a minor thread-jack. 

View attachment hat1.JPG


View attachment hat2.JPG


----------



## mimosa (Nov 17, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> And for the record, more photos of 'the hat' in action.
> Now, normally I am not so uppity about this hat, but I love it so and my mates and I have been drinking a tad. Sooo...more of 'the hat' (note the, I'm-too-cool-to-know-I'm-on-camera-sneer in the first photo):
> 
> Edit: Sorry for a minor thread-jack.



Don't worry too much about the hat. You don't look bad at all. :bow:I live in Colorado where it snows from Sept-May. I will wear anything to keep warm. I wouldn't care if it meant wearing a live cat on my head.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 17, 2007)

I have to spread rep around... so Kudos for disc golfing! An amateur myself, I have friends who put me to shame.


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 17, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Thank you Chris!



Going to bed early huh? You better have gotten that laundry done, hehe.


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 17, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> And for the record, more photos of 'the hat' in action.
> Now, normally I am not so uppity about this hat, but I love it so and my mates and I have been drinking a tad. Sooo...more of 'the hat' (note the, I'm-too-cool-to-know-I'm-on-camera-sneer in the first photo):
> 
> Edit: Sorry for a minor thread-jack.



Sweet hat!!!


----------



## nixonshine (Nov 17, 2007)

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v630/septmommy26/Picture026.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## nixonshine (Nov 17, 2007)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v630/septmommy26/Picture026.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v630/septmommy26/Picture024.jpg


----------



## nixonshine (Nov 17, 2007)

Freedumb said:


>



I heart you.


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 17, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I have to spread rep around... so Kudos for disc golfing! An amateur myself, I have friends who put me to shame.



Ditto man. If you are ever near Ashtabula, the course there is great. Though it's a little windy as it's right next to Lake Erie.
Also, if you ever find yourself in NC, the course in Chapel Hill is awesome. Love that place. Also, I am terrible at the game as well, so I feel ya.




JMCGB said:


> Sweet hat!!!



Ha, thanks man. I'm a biiiig fan of that hat. It's kept me toasty in the north and the south.

Though, I still can't figure out why I went on rambling about my hat and disc golf, other than I was a bit off it at the time, hahaha.  Though, I'm not themadhatter for nothing.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2007)

My latest, taken in October 2007.​


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 17, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> And for the record, more photos of 'the hat' in action.
> Now, normally I am not so uppity about this hat, but I love it so and my mates and I have been drinking a tad. Sooo...more of 'the hat' (note the, I'm-too-cool-to-know-I'm-on-camera-sneer in the first photo):
> 
> Edit: Sorry for a minor thread-jack.




Most unfortunately for our dear friend themadhatter, the next photo that his photographer captured was this image.








So this no longer happens to folks I care about, I've put together a few travel tips for those planning on heading to Hoth.

1.) Pack at least 3 Tauntauns in your carry-on. The first two are basically guaranteed to meet fatal circumstances.

2.) A portable stove is fine; a lightsaber, WD-40, and a few cardboard boxes is better.

3.) Put on your thinking tooks out there! Watch out for gigantic holes in the ground, field generators, and listen for strange radio chatter coming from black floaty things.

4.) If you see a deceased British actor talking to you in the sky, you're either already dead, or you need to go back to base camp and plan a route to the Everglades (I saw something that looked like Yoda there once...may have been a rock, and with fuel prices being at the levels they are, the trip to Dagobah would cost a fortune).


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 17, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> Most unfortunately for our dear friend themadhatter, the next photo that his photographer captured was this image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
I cannot sufficiently the hilarity of that response! 

And for the record, they smell A LOOOOT worse on the inside 


Edit: Hey how do I get my words to keep going off the sreen?  Also, sadly it will not let me rep you for this brilliant post. So I owe you rep, again.


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 17, 2007)

fatish said:


> in love



What a darling couple you make! You two might really have a future in ballroom dancing.  



elle camino said:


> update! i still have a head.



I'm so relieved! I was very concerned about a possible lack of face and head. Still hot.



themadhatter said:


> Actually I have no idea why I took this photo, but for some reason I thought it would be cool to drive 20 mins over the border to Ohio (to play some disc golf!). Granted, the photo was taken from a cell phone, so the resolution is teeerible and everything is utterly out-of-whack. However, perhaps my awesome hat (which, given that it was only 37 out was waaaay too warm), is visible, though it can be somewhat confused for flowing blonde locks, and as such I'm a fan. Haha, cheers!



That is an awesome hat, indeed. I don't think I could pull that off, so we'll leave it to you to be that awesome. 



kennedyrain said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v630/septmommy26/Picture026.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v630/septmommy26/Picture024.jpg



Hello, Pretty.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 17, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> Most unfortunately for our dear friend themadhatter, the next photo that his photographer captured was this image.
> 
> So this no longer happens to folks I care about, I've put together a few travel tips for those planning on heading to Hoth.
> 
> ...



i fear that the rest of my time here at dimensions is going to be spent in a vicious ongoing cycle of debt-for-rep owed to you, jimmy. *sigh*

i'm already like, a dozen posts behind. i feel like i need to call some consumer consolidation hotline.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 17, 2007)

i know that i already posted some pics but since it says recent pics, i just took a few yesterday. I hope you all dont mind....----> I went to visit my aunt whom lives about an hour or so away from me and i happened to come across some really old sunglasses that she had and i tried them on and i remembered that she use to wear them when i was like 12 years old...haha! And to my suprise i liked the way they looked on me....so here i am wearing them...and to think that i use to think she looked funny wearing them.....lol! Anyhow, hope all of you have a terrific weekend!












and here are two extra pics i took:


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 17, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> i know that i already posted some pics but since it says recent pics, i just took a few yesterday. I hope you all dont mind....----> I went to visit my aunt whom lives about an hour or so away from me and i happened to come across some really old sunglasses that she had and i tried them on and i remembered that she use to wear them when i was like 12 years old...haha! And to my suprise i liked the way they looked on me....so here i am wearing them...and to think that i use to think she looked funny wearing them.....lol! Anyhow, hope all of you have a terrific weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't need me to tell you that I think that you are just about one of the most beautiful women in the world... because I tell you that almost everyday! :wubu:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 17, 2007)

and like i have said before thank you Bmann0413 for being a great friend!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 17, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> You want family pictures? How about this one of me and my nieces?



* Bmann0413: I love family pictures. That is a nice one of you and your nieces. *




BigBellySSBBW said:


> busted chowing on a fry in the Hard Rock Cafe at Pier 39 in September



* LAMOF - Green Eye Fairy took the words right out of my mouth- yes i was happy that you explained that i was a 'french fry' - this is the kind of pic that definitely makes one do a double take *




fatish said:


> in love



*Fatish: yes we must show some love for McD's  *



elle camino said:


> update! i still have a head.



* Elle Camino: well that's a very pretty head to go along with an interesting 'spider' necklace *



Grandi Floras said:


> Grandi Floras


* Grandi Floras: so behind the pretty smile and a very cute picture -lurks a clever mind ready to come up with the next 'Brain Teaser' - nice photo and keep those mind benders coming*



latinshygirl92377 said:


> i happened to come across some really old sunglasses that she had and i tried them on and i remembered that she use to wear them when i was like 12 years old.



*LatinShyGirl: nice pics - you look great- I love the ones with the Sunglasses. *


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 18, 2007)

For my latest trick here in the always turbulent Recent Picture of You thread I will....

PERHAPS POST A PICTURE OR TWO THAT IS RECENT OF ME!






Believe it or not (or really, _really_ not), once I am brought out on to a spot on the floor designated for dancing, one must usually bludgeon me with an object larger than a bread box, scoop me off in a wheelbarrow, and deposit me in a 50-foot ditch to get my dancing to cease. Even after that process, I still can usually pull out the camel walk somehow. Here, I'm likely engaging in one of my specialties, "Postmodern Disco" (with my outfit following in tow) with a side of "Hey, You" finger-pointing.







I have a hypothesis about pictures taken of me: at least one in every five features me in a pose/with an expression on my face where a caption such as " 'Eyyyyy, wheresuh mah pizza pie?!" would be absolutely appropriate. This, my friends, is one of those captures.


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 18, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> For my latest trick here in the always turbulent Recent Picture of You thread I will....
> 
> 
> Believe it or not (or really, _really_ not), once I am brought out on to a spot on the floor designated for dancing, one must usually bludgeon me with an object larger than a bread box, scoop me off in a wheelbarrow, and deposit me in a 50-foot ditch to get my dancing to cease. Even after that process, I still can usually pull out the camel walk somehow. Here, I'm likely engaging in one of my specialties, "Postmodern Disco" (with my outfit following in tow) with a side of "Hey, You" finger-pointing.
> ...



For the first part, please refer to the song "Improper Dancing" by Electric Six.

For the second part I will say: Brooklyn for the win! (my mom's from the city, so that's how we roll, fuggehdaboutit) Also, the Fonz.

Haha, great as usual.


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 18, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> For my latest trick here in the always turbulent Recent Picture of You thread I will....
> 
> PERHAPS POST A PICTURE OR TWO THAT IS RECENT OF ME!
> 
> ...



Hee hee hee! You're so much cooler than the rest of us. Great photos.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 18, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> For my latest trick here in the always turbulent Recent Picture of You thread I will....
> PERHAPS POST A PICTURE OR TWO THAT IS RECENT OF ME!
> Believe it or not (or really, _really_ not), once I am brought out on to a spot on the floor designated for dancing, one must usually bludgeon me with an object larger than a bread box, scoop me off in a wheelbarrow, and deposit me in a 50-foot ditch to get my dancing to cease. Even after that process, I still can usually pull out the camel walk somehow. Here, I'm likely engaging in one of my specialties, "Postmodern Disco" (with my outfit following in tow) with a side of "Hey, You" finger-pointing.
> I have a hypothesis about pictures taken of me: at least one in every five features me in a pose/with an expression on my face where a caption such as " 'Eyyyyy, wheresuh mah pizza pie?!" would be absolutely appropriate. This, my friends, is one of those captures.



Hey! Nice to see your actual self! Good pix  Verra verra good.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2007)

elle camino said:


> update! i still have a head.





looking good, girlie


----------



## angel-1 (Nov 19, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> i know that i already posted some pics but since it says recent pics, i just took a few yesterday. I hope you all dont mind....----> I went to visit my aunt whom lives about an hour or so away from me and i happened to come across some really old sunglasses that she had and i tried them on and i remembered that she use to wear them when i was like 12 years old...haha! And to my suprise i liked the way they looked on me....so here i am wearing them...and to think that i use to think she looked funny wearing them.....lol! Anyhow, hope all of you have a terrific weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am seriously considering making a wall sized collage of your photos. No, wait, I can't do that, I'm married. DAMMIT ALL TO HELL!!!


----------



## Dhaunae (Nov 19, 2007)

Messing around with the camera today.. trying to get used to this new haircut.. I miss my hair


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 19, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> I am seriously considering making a wall sized collage of your photos. No, wait, I can't do that, I'm married. DAMMIT ALL TO HELL!!!



well, that just made me blush...:happy:


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 19, 2007)

Dhaunae said:


> Messing around with the camera today.. trying to get used to this new haircut.. I miss my hair



Oh, I like the haircut. Very pretty.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 20, 2007)

Pictures from my birthday this past weekend: Enjoy!



I may look professional, but I assure you, I am not.
View attachment Bday 001.jpg



Much to my delight, while reaching for my bowling ball, I discovered a fan blowing upward! It was really effin hot in there so I happily hovered for a bit.
View attachment Bday 002.jpg



My former boss came to the bar baring gifts.. that would be a penis-shaped shooter glass I am licking. Classy, I know. 
View attachment Bday 003.jpg



This is my aforementioned boss and I karaokeing to _Hit Me With Your Best Shot_. Note how comfortable I appear belting out the words along side her... as a _FIRST-TIME KARAOKER_!! Thank god for liquid courage! 
View attachment Bday 004.jpg



My bestest and looooong time friend, Carla. She purposely wore a shiny shirt so that in my drunken-ADD stupor I could always find her. Now _that's_ a TRUE FRIEND. :wubu:
View attachment Bday 005.jpg



Overall, it was an awesome night!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 20, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Pictures from my birthday this past weekend: Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw that shot glass, and I was like "MA'AM WHAT IS THAT?" 
Great photos displaying your beauty, and another pretty woman in Ca-na-dia that I can't meet. *Laughs*


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 20, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Pictures from my birthday this past weekend: Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



once again happy birthday, as i can see you had a great time! I love birthdays! anyhow you look beautiful and i love the picture where your hair is blowing! Very pretty!


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 20, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Great photos displaying your beauty, and another pretty woman in Ca-na-dia that I can't meet. *Laughs*



Awwwwwwwwhhh! Never say never! Canada is really beautiful, you should come see so for yourself!

Thank you *Jon Blaze*.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 20, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> once again happy birthday, as i can see you had a great time! I love birthdays! anyhow you look beautiful and i love the picture where your hair is blowing! Very pretty!



Hahahaha. Thanks *latinshygirl*!


----------



## bexy (Nov 20, 2007)

*new pic of me in my new fave leopard print top i was soooooooo happy when i saw it in my size yey!
bexy xo*







*and another new top 
*


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 20, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *new pic of me in my new fave leopard print top i was soooooooo happy when i saw it in my size yey!
> bexy xo*
> 
> 
> ...



nice shirts, and id love to have that hair color!:bow:


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 20, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Pictures from my birthday this past weekend: Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And once again, I miss out! Darn it! 

One of these days I'm gonna have to visit... or you come visit me! :batting:

But as always, you look marvelous! :wubu:


----------



## bexy (Nov 20, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> nice shirts, and id love to have that hair color!:bow:


*
hey! thanks u veryski muchski! i wish i had long hair and dark eyes so im jealous of u lets swap lol 

xox*


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 20, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *
> hey! thanks u veryski muchski! i wish i had long hair and dark eyes so im jealous of u lets swap lol
> 
> xox*



haha, no problem, no need to thank me! I'd love to swap hair! lol!


----------



## BeckaBoo (Nov 20, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *and another new top
> *



Oh white horsey top, where did you get that? Love it!


----------



## bexy (Nov 20, 2007)

BeckaBoo said:


> Oh white horsey top, where did you get that? Love it!



*new look, the inspire range, and was well chuffed as its only a size 22!! im usually a 24-26 but its way stretchy! heres it in full!

bexy xo*


----------



## BeckaBoo (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh thanks chick, they never seem to have much i like in NL but things may be looking up, woohoo i'll go have a nosey tomorrow.x


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 21, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Pictures from my birthday this past weekend: Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like you had a wonderful time. Love all the photos, espcecially the last one. Guess I dont have to tell you to smile, haha. :wubu:


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Nov 22, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *new look, the inspire range, and was well chuffed as its only a size 22!! im usually a 24-26 but its way stretchy! heres it in full!
> 
> bexy xo*
> 
> ...


----------



## bexy (Nov 22, 2007)

*it went a bit grannyish for a while but has come back with avengance with waistcoats hoodies jeans cool t shirts *sighs* i wish i was rich!*


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Nov 22, 2007)

lol dont we all!!!!!!!!!! i havnt been in there for ages theres a huge new look near me with a big plus size section i love it
the last time i was in there i nearly brought that leopad top that you wearing in your pic btw i think you have nice hair


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 23, 2007)

I got a couple picture from last night that came out good. 
Ordinarily I wouldn't be quick to post us together like this, I tend to dodge around talking about us or our relationship. But this board is all about just being open and honest, so I may be on a confidence high, but here we go, hope you guys in particular appreciate this, if this post immediately disappears in five seconds and I go back to talking about my spouse in asexual terms, you'll know I chickened out from the whole being open thing;

My spouse and I before after dinner last night. We may look away from the crowd, but we were done gabbing by then, just watching TV and all that. Wish it would of came out in better quality, such an adorable picture of us.





This one came out so good I immediately ran out and used it as my desktop. It's like, yay! Finally a good picture of us together that I can show people.





No pictures of me alone, shockingly. Well, there were a few, but they all came out in super bad quality. So I'll spare you.


----------



## Ash (Nov 23, 2007)

Great photos, Sweet. She's absolutely lovely, and you look wonderful together.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 23, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> I got a couple picture from last night that came out good.
> Ordinarily I wouldn't be quick to post us together like this, I tend to dodge around talking about us or our relationship. But this board is all about just being open and honest, so I may be on a confidence high, but here we go, hope you guys in particular appreciate this, if this post immediately disappears in five seconds and I go back to talking about my spouse in asexual terms, you'll know I chickened out from the whole being open thing



You two look happy together! Be out and be proud of those you love....screw everyone else!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 23, 2007)

ok, here i go again, These are pictures from thanksgiving. And i decided to post these because i finally have the courage to post a some what full body picture of myself. Its been a long time since i have posted such pictures. I have had many issues with accepting my body the way that i am so this is like a big moment for me...lol! but, well here i am.  That handsome boy you see with me is my baby brother.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 23, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> ok, here i go again, These are pictures from thanksgiving. And i decided to post these because i finally have the courage to post a some what full body picture of myself. I*ts been a long time since i have posted such pictures. I have had many issues with accepting my body the way that i am so this is like a big moment for me.*..lol! but, well here i am.  That handsome boy you see with me is my baby brother.




They look great! I recently did the same thing..it's quite liberating!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 23, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> They look great! I recently did the same thing..it's quite liberating!




thank-you! trust me im still here kinda ehhh, scared in a way but its something that ive been wanting and needing to do.:blush:


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 23, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade I can see why you made that your desktop, it's a fantastic photo of the two of you! You're a beautiful pair. I'm glad you're feeling comfortable here, I've really been enjoying your posts. 

latinshygirl, GORGEOUS! The body photos really take some practice to get used to, because it's not the way we're used to seeing ourselves. I'll admit that I'm definitely still working on that myself. But let me assure you, you've got nothing to worry about!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 23, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> thank-you! trust me im still here kinda ehhh, scared in a way but its something that ive been wanting and needing to do.:blush:




I totally understand. I posted pictures of myself that for the first time ever I didn't cringe looking at. It takes time. Society's a cruel mistress...


Thank the goddess for a place like this!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 23, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> I got a couple picture from last night that came out good.
> Ordinarily I wouldn't be quick to post us together like this, I tend to dodge around talking about us or our relationship. But this board is all about just being open and honest, so I may be on a confidence high, but here we go, hope you guys in particular appreciate this, if this post immediately disappears in five seconds and I go back to talking about my spouse in asexual terms, you'll know I chickened out from the whole being open thing;
> 
> My spouse and I before after dinner last night. We may look away from the crowd, but we were done gabbing by then, just watching TV and all that. Wish it would of came out in better quality, such an adorable picture of us.
> ...



y'all are ridiculously lovely together! 

happy couples make me smile!


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 23, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> ok, here i go again, These are pictures from thanksgiving. And i decided to post these because i finally have the courage to post a some what full body picture of myself. Its been a long time since i have posted such pictures. I have had many issues with accepting my body the way that i am so this is like a big moment for me...lol! but, well here i am.  That handsome boy you see with me is my baby brother.



YOU LOOK AMAZING!!! Never think that you don't, Phoebe! I bet hugs from you are great... And your brother isn't smiling... make sure to tell him to smile next time!


----------



## Tad (Nov 23, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> My spouse and I before after dinner last night. We may look away from the crowd, but we were done gabbing by then, just watching TV and all that. Wish it would of came out in better quality, such an adorable picture of us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gah, you two look just ridiculously cute and comfortable there, especially the second pic. Feel free to post more pics of the two of you whenever you want, but maybe just warn the diabetics ahead of time.... 

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Tad (Nov 23, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> ok, here i go again, These are pictures from thanksgiving. And i decided to post these because i finally have the courage to post a some what full body picture of myself. Its been a long time since i have posted such pictures. I have had many issues with accepting my body the way that i am so this is like a big moment for me...lol! but, well here i am.  That handsome boy you see with me is my baby brother.



Very nice! I hope that marks another step along the road to acceptance.

-Ed


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 23, 2007)

edx said:


> Very nice! I hope that marks another step along the road to acceptance.
> 
> -Ed



Thank you!


----------



## GoddessNoir (Nov 23, 2007)

me at work


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 23, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Great photos, Sweet. She's absolutely lovely, and you look wonderful together.



Thank you! She is lovely, I don't care how much I sound like a sap, but she is just a living, breathing angel. She really is. 



BigBellySSBBW said:


> You two look happy together! Be out and be proud of those you love....screw everyone else!



Thanks! I do try my best to be confident and proud about our relationship. It's just difficult sometimes. The world can be a cruel place sometimes. But you're totally right, I shouldn't care what others think. I'm getting there.
Alice is patient with me getting outgoing about us. I'm thankful for that.

Thank you very much everyone else too. You guys are great people.

And I think you look lovely Latinshygirl.


----------



## Tina (Nov 23, 2007)

GoddessNoir said:


> me at work



Goddess, whenever I see a picture of you, I think, without fail, "she is so pretty."


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 24, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> ok, here i go again, These are pictures from thanksgiving. And i decided to post these because i finally have the courage to post a some what full body picture of myself. Its been a long time since i have posted such pictures. I have had many issues with accepting my body the way that i am so this is like a big moment for me...lol! but, well here i am.  That handsome boy you see with me is my baby brother.



I'm glad you posted these! You look great!


----------



## adasiyan (Nov 24, 2007)

Before I forget - Me @ last nights work Xmas party - after too many champagnes


----------



## ekmanifest (Nov 24, 2007)

Not exactly a photo . .. but have to post my new, beautiful, Les Toil artwork! 

View attachment ek-toil.jpg


----------



## GoddessNoir (Nov 24, 2007)

Tina said:


> Goddess, whenever I see a picture of you, I think, without fail, "she is so pretty."




Thanks Ms. Tina! You're always so sweet.

Latinshygirl, I LOVE that top! You're lovely.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Nov 24, 2007)

adasiyan said:


> Before I forget - Me @ last nights work Xmas party - after too many champagnes



Great hair color and specs!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Nov 24, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> Not exactly a photo . .. but have to post my new, beautiful, Les Toil artwork!



Elizabeth, you and your "Les Toil" are gorgeous! Another fabulous work of art, Les.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 24, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *new pic of me in my new fave leopard print top i was soooooooo happy when i saw it in my size yey!
> bexy xo*



good lord woman, if only i could raid your closet for one hot minute. i would ravage that thing! love the threads and as always, you're badass hair color! 



Sweet_Serenade said:


> I got a couple picture from last night that came out good.
> Ordinarily I wouldn't be quick to post us together like this, I tend to dodge around talking about us or our relationship. But this board is all about just being open and honest, so I may be on a confidence high, but here we go, hope you guys in particular appreciate this, if this post immediately disappears in five seconds and I go back to talking about my spouse in asexual terms, you'll know I chickened out from the whole being open thing;
> 
> My spouse and I before after dinner last night. We may look away from the crowd, but we were done gabbing by then, just watching TV and all that. Wish it would of came out in better quality, such an adorable picture of us.
> ...



sweet, first of all, as everyone else has said -- you two look absolutely wonderful together. secondly, you're looking SO adorable! and lastly, i'm definitely glad you felt comfortable enough here to share those with us. :happy:



latinshygirl92377 said:


> ok, here i go again, These are pictures from thanksgiving. And i decided to post these because i finally have the courage to post a some what full body picture of myself. Its been a long time since i have posted such pictures. I have had many issues with accepting my body the way that i am so this is like a big moment for me...lol! but, well here i am.  That handsome boy you see with me is my baby brother.



i'm glad to see you're gaining more confidence lsg! as you should! you're beautiful and the picture(s) with your baby brother are adorable! 



GoddessNoir said:


> me at work



lookin' lovely, goddess! and the earrings are awesome!



adasiyan said:


> Before I forget - Me @ last nights work Xmas party - after too many champagnes



hahaha well you're looking pretty composed there, adasiyan! loooove the hair color and the specs as well. awesome look, girl! 



ekmanifest said:


> Not exactly a photo . .. but have to post my new, beautiful, Les Toil artwork!



THAT is an awesome piece of artwork, right there. very cool elizabeth AND to les toil. :bow:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank you so much Cold Comfort. I really appreciate your comment.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 24, 2007)

This is my kind of store.


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 24, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> Not exactly a photo . .. but have to post my new, beautiful, Les Toil artwork!



That's breathtakingly beautiful! Gorgeous woman, incredible drawing.



BigCutieSasha said:


> This is my kind of store.



Hey! I'm going there for NYE!  Except, we call it Fatopia.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 24, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> sweet, first of all, as everyone else has said -- you two look absolutely wonderful together. secondly, you're looking SO adorable! and lastly, i'm definitely glad you felt comfortable enough here to share those with us. :happy:



Thank you! <3

Thanks for saying I look adorable too. I'm feeling really good about how I look. I love how I'm finally starting to get pretty confident in my appearance. Feels nice.

And yeah, I'm always pretty reluctant being honest about our relationship, even online. But like I said, I've been getting a lot more confident lately. So it's not as uncomfortable as it use to be admitting that. Let's hope this confidence keeps up!


----------



## bexy (Nov 24, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> good lord woman, if only i could raid your closet for one hot minute. i would ravage that thing! love the threads and as always, you're badass hair color!



*well ur a torrid girl i wanna raid ur wardrobe we dont got torrid here! thank u for ur lovely comments!*



BigCutieSasha said:


> This is my kind of store.



*they have one of those in my hometown lol i miss it tho its mainly full of junk!*


----------



## lalatx (Nov 24, 2007)

So yeah just random pics from the last month.

View attachment Picture 086.jpg


View attachment blah.JPG


View attachment me meg edit 2.JPG


View attachment me meg edit.JPG


View attachment me am edit.JPG


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 25, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This is my kind of store.



And you're my kind of girl... :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 25, 2007)

lalatx said:


> So yeah just random pics from the last month.
> 
> View attachment 31297
> 
> ...



You're cuuuuuuute...


----------



## angel-1 (Nov 25, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> ok, here i go again, These are pictures from thanksgiving. And i decided to post these because i finally have the courage to post a some what full body picture of myself. Its been a long time since i have posted such pictures. I have had many issues with accepting my body the way that i am so this is like a big moment for me...lol! but, well here i am.  That handsome boy you see with me is my baby brother.



Maybe I haven't been looking at all of your pics properly, but I never would've guessed you had those issues. I just thought the reason your pics were all head shots was because you didn't have anyone to take the pictures for you. You always look so confident. Hooray for big moments! Great pics. Yes, you're a hottie!!! Oh, my niece says your brother is cute.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 25, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> Maybe I haven't been looking at all of your pics properly, but I never would've guessed you had those issues. I just thought the reason your pics were all head shots was because you didn't have anyone to take the pictures for you. You always look so confident. Hooray for big moments! Great pics. Yes, you're a hottie!!! Oh, my niece says your brother is cute.




Yes, i do have issues! but, im working hard everyday to love myself! and it feels really good, and i have been haveing the help of a great friend who always helps me with these issues. But, thank you so much for the compliments, i greatly appreciate them and love them!


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 25, 2007)

Phoebe's mine! None of you can have her! lol

I'm just glad you're getting more confident with youself, Phoebe... I think I had something to do with it, but I'm not too sure... 

You rock, Phoebs... don't forget that. You're an awesome friend to me and I love ya for that...


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 26, 2007)

first of all thanks Lloyd, your a good friend too.
today my friend Denise (Calaverita) and i were hanging out and we decided to take some pictures together, so we had a photo shoot...lol! So, here they go: 





here i am trying to make funny faces!




And then Denise making them too...




here i am doing my own thing and denise in back of me doing the same thing...lol! she looks like a mannequin




and last is just us to end the photo session! 





I had a really good time hanging out Denise, We need to start doing it more often.....Anyway hugs for you Denise!:kiss2:


----------



## BOXER (Nov 26, 2007)

Im shocked at how many Truely beautifull women are on this site!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 26, 2007)

BOXER said:


> Im shocked at how many Truely beautifull women are on this site!



It is shocking, isn't it?


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 26, 2007)

Took this a couple of days ago, messing around with Photo Booth 






Mike


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Nov 26, 2007)

well it all started at my mates birthday bbq about 4 months ago, I'd just had a call saying I had an interview with the nhs




then I started work and had my own money for the first time in 6 months




so naturally we had another party




and then went to camden




where we met some weird hairdressers whom let us hang with them above the shop




and when we got back we had a roaring 20's party, zoot suit riot!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 26, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Took this a couple of days ago, messing around with Photo Booth



I love the black and white, Mike! I bet there is somebody in that house who's glad she gets to see that everyday!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 26, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> first of all thanks Lloyd, your a good friend too.
> today my friend Denise (Calaverita) and i were hanging out and we decided to take some pictures together, so we had a photo shoot...lol! I had a really good time hanging out Denise, We need to start doing it more often.....Anyway hugs for you Denise!:kiss2:



You guys both look totally smokin! But you do know you don't need to hide your hot body behind Denise's, right?


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 26, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> You guys both look totally smokin! But you do know you don't need to hide your hot body behind Denise's, right?



aww, thank you! and yes i know i dont have to hide behind denise, thats just the way we ended up taking the pictures, but thanks Jay!


----------



## Jes (Nov 26, 2007)

hey, jay! that's a great picture you were just about to post! i love it!


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 27, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> first of all thanks Lloyd, your a good friend too.
> today my friend Denise (Calaverita) and i were hanging out and we decided to take some pictures together, so we had a photo shoot...lol! So, here they go:
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think I need to say anything... Because you know how I feel...


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Nov 27, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> first of all thanks Lloyd, your a good friend too.
> today my friend Denise (Calaverita) and i were hanging out and we decided to take some pictures together, so we had a photo shoot...lol! So, here they go:
> 
> 
> ...




you are extremely attractive.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's a picture of me taken with my new webcam! Perfect for the holidays! 

View attachment Picture 3.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 27, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> I love the black and white, Mike! I bet there is somebody in that house who's glad she gets to see that everyday!



Hell yeah I am Who wouldn't love those loving eyes gazing at her??? He's just so handsome. I'm super lucky!


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 27, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Jay West Coast said:
> 
> 
> > fatchicksrockuk said:
> ...



Mike, you do have lovely, deep and thoughful, wonderfully grey eyes...  Very nice picture! Macs with Photo Booth and cams are very cool. 

Stan


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 27, 2007)

This morning at work. Thankful that the Sun god is shining and not the Slushy Snow Miser.







:batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 27, 2007)

Beautiful smile, Surly!!!


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 27, 2007)

lalatx said:


> So yeah just random pics from the last month.
> 
> View attachment 31297



AWWW you're just the cutest thing EVER!! :kiss2:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## Chimpi (Nov 27, 2007)

That's a beautiful picture, Surly.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 27, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


>





If she marries you, does that mean I have to stop stalking her for meaningless...errrrrrrrrrrrr nevermind :doh::blush:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 27, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> If she marries you, does that mean I have to stop stalking her for meaningless...errrrrrrrrrrrr nevermind :doh::blush:



Back off, GEF. Just ... back off. The Mouldytwat is MINE.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 27, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Back off, GEF. Just ... back off. The Mouldytwat is MINE.




My love keeps her fresh......  

You can't possibly stalk her like I do......:batting:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 27, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My love keeps her fresh......
> 
> You can't possibly stalk her like I do......:batting:



No, your love keeps her moderately insane. And I have it on good authority that she's been looking to replace you with a battery operated toothbrush and a stick of butter*.

As for stalking ... well. I know stalking, and you, ma'am, are no stalker.

(*in other words, I made it up).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 27, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> No, your love keeps her moderately insane. And I have it on good authority that she's been looking to replace you with a battery operated toothbrush and a stick of butter*.
> 
> As for stalking ... well. I know stalking, and you, ma'am, are no stalker.
> 
> (*in other words, I made it up).




Where oh where do you think she learned how to use that toothbrush?!?!

Oh....and that's not butter on it ....


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 27, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


>




Gee..lined paper..and no ring...let me get back to you on this...


----------



## DJ_S (Nov 27, 2007)

Here I am Djing at a recent gig/party with international mc support!











And at the end of my set.




^^ lol. Every really dug my styles!




Giving Respect!! lol, I look a bit rough here, it's like 7am!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 27, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Gee..lined paper..and no ring...let me get back to you on this...





HAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHA neener neener neener TraciJo


----------



## phatfatgirl (Nov 27, 2007)

since everyone's putting there's out there.. I might as well add mine.. lol it was taken last sat. night and not one of my best pics.. lol my hair was not cooperating I guess it had something to do with the curls hanging on too tight  ah well.. lol here's me in my glory! 

View attachment me too many curls resized.jpg


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 27, 2007)

I need some new pictures! This pretty much the newest I have and it's a month old!  

View attachment DSC_0012.jpg


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 27, 2007)

phatfatgirl said:


> since everyone's putting there's out there.. I might as well add mine.. lol it was taken last sat. night and not one of my best pics.. lol my hair was not cooperating I guess it had something to do with the curls hanging on too tight  ah well.. lol here's me in my glory!



Oooooh.... Absolutely beautiful shirt! Soooooo shhhiiiiiiny!


----------



## joec (Nov 27, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> I need some new pictures! This pretty much the newest I have and it's a month old!





snuffleupagus


:eat2:


----------



## phatfatgirl (Nov 27, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Oooooh.... Absolutely beautiful shirt! Soooooo shhhiiiiiiny!



well thank you very much!!!  though it's actually a dress :bow: at Lane Bryant. hmmm.. just made it in it. lol


----------



## bexy (Nov 27, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Took this a couple of days ago, messing around with Photo Booth
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*you my friend are a very yummy man!*


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 27, 2007)

I wish it was summer so I could actually WEAR this damn shirt outside. 



(Also, sorry if this pic is billboard size... I'm still adjusting to my new computer and the resolution is so high it all looks tiny to me!) 

View attachment IMG_0293.jpg


----------



## bexy (Nov 27, 2007)

*AM u look absolutely stunning there pink is so your colour but the best bit about the whole pic is ur copyright "stolen if on yahoo!!" love it!

xox*


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 28, 2007)

Me and Brian...taken a few weeks ago ~ :wubu: 

View attachment 100_2033.JPG


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 28, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHA neener neener neener TraciJo


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 28, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I wish it was summer so I could actually WEAR this damn shirt outside.
> 
> 
> 
> (Also, sorry if this pic is billboard size... I'm still adjusting to my new computer and the resolution is so high it all looks tiny to me!)





That is the best watermark EVAR, lol. Rock on.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 28, 2007)

phatfatgirl said:


> since everyone's putting there's out there.. I might as well add mine.. lol it was taken last sat. night and not one of my best pics.. lol my hair was not cooperating I guess it had something to do with the curls hanging on too tight  ah well.. lol here's me in my glory!



Great pic!


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 28, 2007)

Some of the pics Patrick and I took together while he was here for Thanksgiving. :wubu:



View attachment P & I cheek kiss.jpg


View attachment P & I laying down2.jpg


View attachment P & I smile.jpg


View attachment P & I neck hug.jpg


View attachment P & I kiss.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 28, 2007)

phatfatgirl said:


> since everyone's putting there's out there.. I might as well add mine.. lol it was taken last sat. night and not one of my best pics.. lol my hair was not cooperating I guess it had something to do with the curls hanging on too tight  ah well.. lol here's me in my glory!




Looking good!


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 28, 2007)

One of the random ones that just show up after a random night out with my friends ^_^


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 28, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I wish it was summer so I could actually WEAR this damn shirt outside.
> 
> 
> 
> (Also, sorry if this pic is billboard size... I'm still adjusting to my new computer and the resolution is so high it all looks tiny to me!)



AnnMarie, you look soo pretty, i love the hair and omgosh i love that shirt, its the cutest shirt ive seen!

Oh and KnottyOne you look Super Adorable in that picture!


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 28, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> and KnottyOne you look Super Adorable in that picture!



Tehe, thanx alot for the love


----------



## bexy (Nov 28, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> One of the random ones that just show up after a random night out with my friends ^_^



**picks self up off floor just enough to say "awooooga" in knotty ones direction**


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 28, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *AM u look absolutely stunning there pink is so your colour but the best bit about the whole pic is ur copyright "stolen if on yahoo!!" love it!
> 
> xox*





BigBellySSBBW said:


> That is the best watermark EVAR, lol. Rock on.





latinshygirl92377 said:


> AnnMarie, you look soo pretty, i love the hair and omgosh i love that shirt, its the cutest shirt ive seen!



Thank you so much, girlies. 

And if anyone wants their pics with a similar watermark, just drop me a PM and I'll give you my email address... I can edit them down to size and place it on for you.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 28, 2007)

XD
Love that copyright AnnMarie. Got a good laugh out of me, but it is definitely a great idea too.

Also, you look completely beautiful! 

Alsoer also, I _need_ that shirt. I love it!


----------



## bexy (Nov 28, 2007)

*posting a recent pic of me alongside one of the oldest pics i have of me with.............wait for it.............NOT RED OR PINK HAIR!!!

was gonna put this in the old pic of you thread but its not over 10 years old, i actually dont have any pics that old of me!

so old me, 3 and a half years ago....and me now!* 

View attachment 9748929a1203590354b955887055l.jpg


View attachment 4579317a6142491359l.jpg


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 29, 2007)

well ... it's been a hot minute since i've posted any fotos on this thread, so here's a shot i happened to take just the other day. muted down the colors in photoshop for the helluvit.






meh, i should probably have held off 'til this weekend is over -- i've been told we're having a drunken-board-games tournament so that, i'm sure, will produce an interesting batch of fotografias as well. but, shuuucks.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 29, 2007)

First off, I'd like to say: *AnnMarie* - you are HOT-DAMN pretty in pink! :wubu:



Secondly...



KnottyOne said:


> One of the random ones that just show up after a random night out with my friends ^_^



Wellllllll hello there cutie, how YOU doin'?.


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 29, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> well ... it's been a hot minute since i've posted any fotos on this thread, so here's a shot i happened to take just the other day. muted down the colors in photoshop for the helluvit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So serious in this pic, but you look great Jen!


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 29, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> well ... it's been a hot minute since i've posted any fotos on this thread, so here's a shot i happened to take just the other day. muted down the colors in photoshop for the helluvit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already said something about this pic on MySpace, but I'll just say that you's a pretty girl, Jen! I just so wanna hug you and not let go... :wubu:


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 29, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> I already said something about this pic on MySpace, but I'll just say that you's a pretty girl, Jen! I just so wanna hug you and not let go... :wubu:



Ahem, I hate to interject here, but I believe the phrase you're looking for involves doing a certain something like you'd never see them again. Or am I off the mark? That is all. I'll be making a hasty retreat now!


See what I did there? I'm sharp like that 
Mwhahahaha


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Nov 29, 2007)

This was taken last Saturday. Sorry about the baggy sweater, but it's November in Maine so ... y'know. 

View attachment me1107.jpg


----------



## RevolOggerp (Nov 29, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> This morning at work. Thankful that the Sun god is shining and not the Slushy Snow Miser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... cute.

You look like one of my supervisors from last year. I wanted to date her, but she was my supervisor at the time...


----------



## bexy (Nov 29, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> well ... it's been a hot minute since i've posted any fotos on this thread, so here's a shot i happened to take just the other day. muted down the colors in photoshop for the helluvit.
> 
> 
> meh, i should probably have held off 'til this weekend is over -- i've been told we're having a drunken-board-games tournament so that, i'm sure, will produce an interesting batch of fotografias as well. but, shuuucks.


*
i should really hate you for pics like this but ur just too nice!!!!


 bexy xo
*


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 29, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> ]
> Wellllllll hello there cutie, how YOU doin'?.



I'm doin good I guess, ya know... chill as usual. Any you? And cutie? Wow, that is actually one i have never been called before, I like it lol


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 29, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> I'm doin good I guess, ya know... chill as usual. And you? And cutie? Wow, that is actually one i have never been called before, I like it lol



Doing good, thanks. Damn straight cutie! You're smile is golden!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 29, 2007)

RevolOggerp said:


> Hmm... cute.





Thanks! :bow:


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 29, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Doing good, thanks. Damn straight cutie! You're smile is golden!



Tehe, thanks a lot for the love. I've actually gotten yelled at for being TO photogenic before. I was just like... how can you be angry at me for that *confused puppy look* lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 29, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> I'm doin good I guess, ya know... chill as usual. Any you? And cutie? Wow, that is actually one i have never been called before, I like it lol



you are most definitely a cutie


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 29, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> you are most definitely a cutie



Ok, a lot of people are telling me this, i guess I gotta believe them lol


----------



## elle camino (Nov 29, 2007)

............. 

View attachment hilariousurl.jpg


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 29, 2007)

is still frequenting the junior size racks at Old Navy.

You're gonna put somebody's eye out with those knockers.

(Kidding, obviously you look stylish and stunning as always. That purple shrug looks fabulous on you.)


----------



## elle camino (Nov 29, 2007)

really it's just that i am a huge fan of racks. it's just a bonus that i get to have my own.


*shrug*



omg get it?!?!?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 29, 2007)

Got it.

Elle Camino made a funny!!!


----------



## elle camino (Nov 29, 2007)

do i get five extra minutes of nap time or what.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 29, 2007)

Flyin Lilac said:


> This was taken last Saturday. Sorry about the baggy sweater, but it's November in Maine so ... y'know.



I love that color blue- great pic


----------



## GoddessNoir (Nov 29, 2007)

my favorite two new pics


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 29, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Here's a picture of me taken with my new webcam! Perfect for the holidays!



So adorable in that hat


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 30, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> So adorable in that hat



Why thank you, Fascinita! :batting:


----------



## kr7 (Nov 30, 2007)

GoddessNoir said:


> my favorite two new pics



Beautiful as always! :smitten:

Chris


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 30, 2007)

Beautiful, people! Beautiful, people! 


Bliss = Me. 

View attachment phpQmKNxLPM.jpg


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 30, 2007)

You are amazingly beautiful!! 




ashmamma84 said:


> Beautiful, people! Beautiful, people!
> 
> 
> Bliss = Me.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 30, 2007)

This is from my reunion last weekend.... this is from our group picture.... 

View attachment Me_reunion_group_small.jpg


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 30, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> This is from my reunion last weekend.... this is from our group picture....



I love your hair, its so straight and the color is beautiful! And as for your overall look you look so elegant and gorgeous!:bow:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you!!

The straight hair is courtesy of my flat iron, and the color is courtesy of Loreal... medium auburn... LOL






latinshygirl92377 said:


> I love your hair, its so straight and the color is beautiful! And as for your overall look you look so elegant and gorgeous!:bow:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 30, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> The straight hair is courtesy of my flat iron, and the color is courtesy of Loreal... medium auburn... LOL



I thought your hair was naturally straight, i use a flat iron as well but, i can never make it look that good, and i dye my hair but i never find the right red color that i want. But, anyways everything looks great on you!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 30, 2007)

My hair is pretty much naturally straight.... it's VERY thick and full though and the flat iron really controls the fullness. It's great. Use a ceramic flat iron... it makes a HUGE difference.

Thanks again!




latinshygirl92377 said:


> I thought your hair was naturally straight, i use a flat iron as well but, i can never make it look that good, and i dye my hair but i never find the right red color that i want. But, anyways everything looks great on you!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 30, 2007)

Flyin Lilac said:


> This was taken last Saturday. Sorry about the baggy sweater, but it's November in Maine so ... y'know.



great pic, Lilac. And I like that sweater


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 30, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> This is from my reunion last weekend.... this is from our group picture....



You looked amazing...I knew you would.


:batting:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh, I cut my own hair. See what happens when I leave Dims? I blame all of you for letting me do this to myself!

This is before it grew out:







This is after:






^ This pic is just from last month, but recent enough!


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 1, 2007)

Came out great, TSL!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes, Santa. At first, frightening! My friend's reaction to first seeing the cut: "Oh. Wow. You really did cut your hair. Wow."


----------



## mimosa (Dec 1, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> This is from my reunion last weekend.... this is from our group picture....



You are very beautiful.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 1, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Yes, Santa. At first, frightening! My friend's reaction to first seeing the cut: "Oh. Wow. You really did cut your hair. Wow."



Wow! LOL

It's cute grown out a bit, but those were some SEVERE bangs there honey... LOL


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 1, 2007)

No kidding! Rule #1: Never cut your hair when you are angry.


----------



## AVAcado (Dec 1, 2007)

Ridin' the Range


----------



## AVAcado (Dec 1, 2007)

Very nice pic Violet!


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 1, 2007)

AVAcado said:


> Ridin' the Range



Boy howdy!:wubu:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 1, 2007)

Ava, you're gorgeous!


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 1, 2007)

And by the way, this pic ain't cow pucky either.
View attachment avahat2.jpg


----------



## AVAcado (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks oooodles TheSadeianLinguist & Les! Your words mean a lot to me!
And you, Miss Sadlin, I LOVE the pic of you and your sweety on your profile page, and your avatar and sig. Very nice!
Les, you already know I'm smitten with you!:smitten:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 1, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Boy howdy!:wubu:



What he said.


----------



## AVAcado (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for the boost Jon Blaze.
I'm officially single again as of Thanksgiving so it's nice to get the positive feedback from folks after being hitched for the last 5 plus years.
It's a whole new World of positive possibilities beyond lovelessness!


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 1, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> This is from my reunion last weekend.... this is from our group picture....



I'm with Phoebe, very elegant. Two big thumbs up!!!


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 1, 2007)

AVAcado said:


> Thanks for the boost Jon Blaze.
> I'm officially single again as of Thanksgiving so it's nice to get the positive feedback from folks after being hitched for the last 5 plus years.
> It's a whole new World of positive possibilities beyond lovelessness!



I don't think you'll be single for long, cuteness!


----------



## AVAcado (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks Angel!


----------



## Bagalute (Dec 1, 2007)

I actually grew this beard just to take a pic of it and send it to my best friend who is doing the whole backpacker-travel around the world thing at the moment. He is a big fan of the Grindhouse trailers, especially "Machete". It was supposed to become a look-alike pic but by now I have heard things as different as "young James Hetfield" or "The Dude"...  

View attachment Bild0601.JPG


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 1, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> You are amazingly beautiful!!



Why thank you, Violet. The pic of you at the reunion is quite lovely as well.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Dec 1, 2007)

Bagalute said:


> I actually grew this beard just to take a pic of it and send it to my best friend who is doing the whole backpacker-travel around the world thing at the moment. He is a big fan of the Grindhouse trailers, especially "Machete". It was supposed to become a look-alike pic but by now I have heard things as different as "young James Hetfield" or "The Dude"...



Ohhhh The Dude! Sweeeet, I can see it! Such a great movie! 

Great picture *Bagalute*!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!  Likewise to you all!!  We have some really beautiful Dimmers, don't we??





Surlysomething said:


> You looked amazing...I knew you would.
> 
> 
> :batting:





mimosa said:


> You are very beautiful.





AVAcado said:


> Very nice pic Violet!





angel-1 said:


> I'm with Phoebe, very elegant. Two big thumbs up!!!





ashmamma84 said:


> Why thank you, Violet. The pic of you at the reunion is quite lovely as well.


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 1, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Yes, Santa. At first, frightening! My friend's reaction to first seeing the cut: "Oh. Wow. You really did cut your hair. Wow."



TSL, it looks beautiful. Whatever way you cut it at first, it really worked out well in the end. But you're right, it's probably better to cut someone else's hair while angry.


----------

